# Zander in Ostfriesland 2006



## Holger (5. Mai 2006)

Nachdem Ingo nicht will,|rolleyes  nehme ich mir als relativer Neuling |supergri das Recht, den allseits bekannten und seit langen Jahren immer wieder bestehenden Thread "Zander in Ostfriesland" aufzumachen.
Neben den alten Bekannten Ostfriesen, aber auch den hier immer wieder postenden "Auswärtigen" gibt es ja vielleicht den ein oder anderen neuen Zander-Jünger aus dem Raum Ostfriesland zu begrüßen.
Hoffentlich kommen hier schöne viele Bilder & Berichte zusammen, ich wünsche allen ein erfolgreiches Jahr auf die Glasaugen.....#6 


Am 01.05 ging für mich der Saisonstart los, mit meinem Kumpel Tim aus Schortens befischten wir von 09:30 bis 11:00 Uhr erst einen Kanal auf Zander & Barsch, was sich auch durchaus als erfolgreich bezeichnen lässt. Wir konnten 3 Zander um die 45 cm fangen, zwar keine großen Vertreter der Stachelritter, aber immerhin ist der Start gelungen. Zudem fiel Tim auch noch ein 30er Barsch ab.
Danach brachen wir unsere GuFi-Tour ab und fuhren an einen Kanal, um dort den Hechten nachzustellen. Jeder setzte 2 Köfiruten, nebenbei wurde Spinnfischen praktiziert. Aber bis auf eine Fehlattacke auf einen Illex Hamakuru passierte 3 h lang gar nix, so daß wir genervt aufgaben. Normal ist dieser Kanal beim Hechtfang "eine Bank", aber dieses Mal wollten die Esoxe so gar nicht. Anderen Anglern an dem Kanal, und das waren nicht wenige, ging es genauso. Lediglich ein kleines 50er Hechtlein wurde gefangen.... 

http://img453.*ih.us/img453/1395/weihnachten051147kd.jpg



http://img432.*ih.us/img432/2395/weihnachten051182rq.jpg


----------



## jigga0 (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Petri zu euren Zandern!
Ich hoffe einer von euch zeigt mir nochmal wie das geht mit dem GuFi!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

...Das ist doch mal ein schöner Start...und schöne Photos noch dazu...

Dickes Petri Euch beiden!!!

Wünsche auch allen einen guten Start in die Saison 2006!!!

Meinen Anfang werde ich hoffentlich nächstes Wochenende machen, 

dann beißen dann die Großen Zander...also Holger...freu mich schon auf 

nächsten Samstag!!!

Greetz der Stefan


----------



## Holger (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@ Jigga

Ja, Tim & ich nehmen dich bald mal mit. Im Gegenzug zeigst du uns, wo man an der Harle so gute Zander & Aale fängt....|supergri 

@ Stefan

Nächsten Samstag is geritzt. Dann wollen wir doch mal sehen, was die Zander & Aale so sagen. Wenn es weiter so warm bleibt, lohnt sich auch schon ein Aalansitz an den tieferen Kanälen, da wo auch die dicken Zander wohnen.

Und am Sonntag können wir éventuell den Illex noch spazieren führen, weiß allerdings noch nicht genau ob ich da Zeit habe. Samstag Nachtangeln geht aber 100 pro klar.

Gestern Abend war ich noch bis halb 12 mit Anglerboardie "Schmöller" an einem flachen Kanal auf Aal. 5 Stück konnten wir fangen, leider keiner über 45 cm.....

@ Ingo Suntken

Hab Karl am Wasser getroffen gestern. Hat uns kontrolliert....|supergri Ich soll dich noch schön grüßen. |wavey:


----------



## jigga0 (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@Holger

Können wir mal machen!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@holger...das hört sich doch gut an...da es warm bleiben soll..wird das auch was mit den großen Zandern...smile

Ja, so ne Illex-Tour...das hört sich gut an...

Die werde ich Samstag auch schon machen...

Beste Grüsse


----------



## sharkhooker (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Moin
endlich erfährt man mal was "zu Hause" so abgeht.
Angelt ihr im BVO?
Weiß einer was in Leeraner Umgebung so Fisch-technisch passiert?
Wäre nett dies oder jenes zu erfahren!

Petri zu eurem Saison-Start!

P.S. Zählt der Januar 06 bei euch zur letzten Saison?
Petri


----------



## stefanwitteborg (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Ja das tut er, Januar = Saison 05.....denke die Ecke Leer befischen hier die wenigstens....

Alles BVO-Gewässer...

Aber du kannst ja auch mal was aus der Ecke Leer berichten...

Grüsse der Stefan


----------



## Holger (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@ shakrhooker

Nee, Leeraner Gegend is mehr oder weniger tabu für uns, sind eigentlich alles BVO-Leute hier.

Nur der User "msdstefan" ist ab und zu mal hier, der angelt viel im Entlastungspolder glaub ich und hat auch letzte Saison 2 Zander über 10 Pfund dort gefangen.

PS Januar 06 gehört eindeutig noch zur 05er Saison....|supergri


----------



## sharkhooker (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Moin
würde ich sehr gerne!(Aus Leer berichten)
Befinde mich aber _leider_ momentan in Mannheim/Ludwigshafen am Neckar so Arbeitstechnisch, glaube ich!
Bin erst im August zurück, und sehne mich daher sehr nach 
"meinen Hausgewässern". Mir wurde auch mal wieder bewust wie gut wir's in Ostfriesland haben.
Mit Aal, Zander und Feedern ist hier nämlich ziemlich tote Hose.
Gezielte Glücksfänge sagte man mir.
Werde mich daher auf die "Plage"(so sagen sie zumindestens hier), den Wels stürzen "müssen".
Aber das dauert auch noch 2-3 Wochen bis der Neckar ausreichend temperiert ist.
Danke für den Kontakt @ all of you!
Petri


----------



## stefanwitteborg (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

No Prob...:m 

Werden Dich weiter auf dem laufenden Halten...ich manchmal,|supergri  die anderen denke ich regelmäßig...#h ...

Dann wollen wir aber von dir die Wallergiganten sehen...

Beste Grüsse


----------



## H.Christians (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Die ersten beiden Zander der neuen Saison sind mir gestern beim Aalangeln an den Haken gegangen. Haben beide auf Miniköfis von ca 5cm gebissen in einer Wassertiefe von ca 75cm.
Einer hatte 60 cm, der zweite brachte es auf 62cm.
Zurücksetzen war leider nicht möglich, da die Haken auf nimmer Wiedersehn im Zander verschwunden waren.
#c #c #c #c #c 

Habe ausserdem noch insgesamt 5 Aale von 40-60cm gefangen, 2 auf Köfi und 3 auf Tauwurm.

War ein gelungener Start in die neue Saison.

Wünsche allen Boardies eine erfolgreiche Saison und viel Petri Heil.

Gruß

H.Christians


----------



## sharkhooker (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*



			
				stefanwitteborg schrieb:
			
		

> No Prob...:m
> 
> Werden Dich weiter auf dem laufenden Halten...ich manchmal,|supergri  die anderen denke ich regelmäßig...#h ...
> 
> ...


Moin
Dachte eigentlich ich steigere mich mit den Welsen.
Erst mal versuche ich(wenn es soweit ist) mir ein Kätzchen zu erfischen.
Wenn ich die 70cm habe guck ich mal was son Meter fertig bring, und dann kommen wir ins Geschäft!
Fehlt nur noch die Digi, mal schauen. Kommt Zeit, kommt Rat.
Danke aber für die Berichterstattung eurerseits, werde mein Möglichstes tun.
Am WE steht erst mal ein Hegefischen an, zu dem ich eingeladen worden bin.
Mich wundert nur "was" sie hier be-hegen wollen, Weisfische können es ja nicht sein, bei den _"Erfolgszahlen"_ in den vergangenen Wochen.
Bin schon sehr gespannt!
Petri


----------



## Holger (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@ Holger Chr.

Guter Start, da kann man nich meckern !!! #6 

Komisch, an einigen Gewässern beißen die Zander schon, an anderen wird wohl erst Mitte Juni so richtig was laufen.

Aber auf jeden Fall ein guter Start mit schönen Aalen & Zandern, Glückwunsch ! |supergri


----------



## stefanwitteborg (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

...von mir auch Petri zu dem gelungenen Saisonstart...

...nice weekend...


----------



## John Doe12 (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Hallo

Na auf den Thread hab ich doch gewartet welcome back Ostfriesland Zander Hunters,and others...

Da Holger Chr. ein bischen egoistisch veranlagt ist|muahah: hat er meine beiden Zander unterschlagen,aber nu hab ja selber ne Tastatur 

Einer ca.60 der andere 40,beide gut gehakt,sodaß.......:g 

2 Aale durften es dann auch noch sein,war ein schöner Abend allerdings ein bischen windig.

Zander sowie Aale bissen in ca.60cm Wassertiefe auf Köfis und Wurm,in einem kleineren unserer vielen Kanälen.

Petri Heil allen hier

Gruß

Martin


----------



## jigga0 (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Was ist denn in Emden los?
Geht keiner angeln oder beißt nix?
Wir haben Samstag wieder 2 von 58 cm und 61 cm gefangen!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

...warte mal auf das Wochenende...werde 2 Nächte und Tage angeln gehen...

...hast Du die wieder in der Harle gefangen?

Beste Grüsse Stefan


----------



## jigga0 (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

jupp! hatten beide schon abgelaicht!
den kleinen hab ich mit der hand gefangen!!!!


----------



## Holger (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Wie fängt man die denn mit der Hand ??? Find es manchmal mit Köfi oder GuFi schon schwer genug....:q 

Ich war bis auf das eine Mal, wo wir die 3 Zander in bescheidener Größe hatten, noch gar nicht auf Zander los, sondern bisher nur auf Aal. Die Zander haben bisher auch noch längst nicht überall abgelaicht, von daher kann man ruhig noch etwas warten....

Aber am WE wirds vielleicht was....


----------



## stefanwitteborg (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@holger: will ich doch hoffen das es was wird! Wie war es gestern?

Ruf mich mal im Büro an wenn Du Zeit hast!

Gruß


----------



## jigga0 (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

mein kumpel hat seine rute beim anschlag durchgebrochen und da is dann die schnur gerissen! dann bin ich bis zur hüfte ins wasser und hab den zander an der schnur mit der HAND aus dem wasser gezogen!


----------



## drathy (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Oha...dann hat Dein Kumpel wohl sehr, sehr leicht gefischt, was?? Denn ne Rute beim Anschlag durchzubrechen (bei der Fischgröße) ist schon nicht leicht und wenn dann noch die Schnur reisst... ^^

Naja, Glück gehabt, dass Du die Schnur noch erwischt hast...Petri zu den Zandern!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

...oder die Rute war angebrochen???


----------



## friesenfischer (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

konnte am samstag nen 55er zander am EJK verzeichnen, sehr schönes gewässer dort


----------



## Holger (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@ Friesenfischer

Petri Heil !!! Am EJK ? Welchen Teil haste denn befischt? BVO-Bereich oder vom SFV Wilhelmshaven?



Kleine Story von mir:

Momentan ist ein Kumpel aus Bochum, der Stefan (User "njoy1976) zu Besuch. Wir haben uns über das Anglerboard kennen gelernt, Stefan ist mindestens 2 mal im Jahr zum Angeln in Ostfriesland.
So auch diese Woche....gestern wollten wir dann zusammen aufs Timmeler Meer, dort hat er seine Ferienwohnung + Boot, das vom Vermieter gestellt wird. 
Mit dem kleinen, aber schnuckeligen Pioner 12 ging es dann gestern gegen 18:30 Uhr los. Da Stefans Motor noch nicht einsatzbereit ist (ab heute schon ! ) musste gerudert werden. Erster Anlaufpunkt war der Bereich ca. 300 Meter vorm Badestrand, in 3 Metern Wassertiefe probierten wir unser Glück. Aber weder auf Illex-Wobbler, Salmo-Glider, diverse Blinker noch GuFis ging etwas.
Wir wechselten die Stelle um 100 Meter, und ich montierte einen kleinen Prolex-Blinker, der auch sofort einen Abnehmer fand. Ein Barsch, etwa 30 cm, knallte kurz vorm Boot rein. Nach kurzer Bootexkursion durfte er dann zurück....
Das war es aber auch mit Bissen. So wechselten wir erneut die Stelle und probierten es wieder mit Gummifischen, in der Hoffnung noch einen Zander zu erwischen. Die Idee war nicht die schlechteste, an der neuen Stelle hatte ich nach relativ kurzer Zeit einen guten Einsteiger, der sich als Zander von etwa 50 cm entpuppte und den Aqua Shad voll inhaliert hatte.
Nur 5 Minuten später auch ein super Biß bei Stefan....was an seiner leichten Spinnrute erst nach einem Mini aussah, stellte sich kurz vorm Boot doch als guter Fisch raus, denn da machte der Zander nochmal richtig Dampf im Drill.
Kurze Zeit später kam der Zander dann aber auch ins Boot und zeigte beim Messen eine Länge von 70 cm auf. Ein schöner Fisch gleich zu Saisonanfang, da kann man nicht meckern.
Heute Abend wird es vielleicht nochmal aufs Timmeler Meer gehen, einen Versuch wollen wir noch starten....|supergri


----------



## jigga0 (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

nicht schlecht!
haste fotos?
freu mich schon auf das angeln mit euch!
offentlich fange ich dann meinen ersten gufi zander!


----------



## jigga0 (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@stefanwitteborg vbmenu_register("postmenu_1146667", true);  
das war ne nagel neue! war aber ne multipicker!
und die schnur ist an die bruchstelle gekommen und ist dort gerissen!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@holger+ njoy1976: Petri zum erfolgreichen Ausflug ans Timmeler Meer...das sind doch schöne Fische...läßt hoffen für das Wochenende...smile

grüße Stefan


----------



## Holger (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*



			
				jigga0 schrieb:
			
		

> nicht schlecht!
> haste fotos?
> freu mich schon auf das angeln mit euch!
> offentlich fange ich dann meinen ersten gufi zander!


 
Stefan hat welche gemacht, aber nur vom 70er Zander. Die anderen Fische brauchten keinen Fototermin ertragen, denen gehts gut...|supergri 

@ St. Witteborg

Ja, das lässt tatsächlich hoffen. Die Zander hatten glücklicherweise alle schon abgelaicht. Und das Wasser im TM war warm, hätt ich nicht gedacht. Die Sonne der letzten Tage tut gut.....da können jetzt auch die tieferen Kanäle aaltechnisch (zandertechnisch sowieso) ins Visier genommen werden....Am Samstag zum Bleistift....:q


----------



## stefanwitteborg (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

...geeeenau...die tieferen Kanäle zum Bleistift...:q 

...werde es ja am Freitag schon sehen, denke EJK wird aaltechnisch dann auch laufen...und die Glasaugen sind an der Stelle ja bekanntlich auch öfter mal anzutreffen#h ...

Angenehmen Arbeitstag...

...grüsse der Stefan


----------



## jigga0 (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Ich werde Samstagabend den EJK unsicher machen! 
Hat schon jemand gehört ob Zander dort gut geht?


----------



## Holger (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

So, am Samstag Abend waren die Boardies Stefan Witteborg, njoy1976 alias Stefan aus Bochum und User Timmey alias Tim aus Schortens hier in Aurich um gemeinsam mit mir Nachtangeln auf Aal & Zander zu fahren.
Unser Pech fing schon von vorn herein an, als wir an einem Kanal in der Krummhörn nicht angeln konnten, weil eine verrückte Frau mittleren Alters aber unteren IQ's meinte, wir würden einen Privatweg durchfahren, der an ihrem Haus liegt. So konnten wir nicht angeln, und mussten kurzfristig umplanen. Ich kannte 2 Stellen in der Nähe, die aber leider ausfielen weil dort Tiere auf der Weide waren. Das fing ja schon mal toll an.....und ging so besch....weiter !!!

Endlich fanden wir einen Kanal, der eigentlich guten Aal- und Zanderbestand hat. Jeder von uns Vieren legte 2 Köfi- und 2 Wurmruten aus, aber gefangen haben wir bis 0:45 Uhr nur 2 Aale und packten genervt ein. Irgendwie wollten die Aale wohl nicht, der leichte Kälteeinbruch + Vollmond war wohl nicht förderlich. Von Zandern gar keine Spur, aber das ist z.Zt sowieso noch heikel, da die Jungs sicher noch mit dem Erzeugen von Nachwuchs beschäftigt sind....|supergri


----------



## stefanwitteborg (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

...ja wie Holger schon sagt...ein nicht ganz so erfolgreiches Wochenende...hatte Samstag zwar noch ein paar nette Hechtkontakte...aber keiner wollte richtig am Haken bleiben...kurze Explosion hinter dem Wobbler...kurze Flucht..aber kein Haken konntew richtig fassen...dazu viele Anstupser...ein Zeichen von Revierverteidigung...
Aber Hunger hatten sie wohl nicht...
Naja, auf ein neues im Nächsten Monat...

Grüsse der Stefan


----------



## jigga0 (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@ Holger: Wann wollt ihr denn mal mit Aal angeln? Und wenn nur Aal oder Aal und Zander?


----------



## Holger (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@ Stefan Witteborg

Jaja, die Hechte....heut wird mit Michi ein neuer Versuch gestartet. Allerdings an einem anderen Kanal....hab mir auch noch 2 neue Illex besorgt.... 

@ jigga

Demnächst mal......der Sommer is ja noch recht lang, und bald hab ich auch Urlaub. Wir finden da nen Termin. #6 Besorgst du dir für die Harle eigentlich immer Gastkarten? Du bist doch im SFV WIlhelmshaven und nicht im ASV Jever, oder ??? |kopfkrat


----------



## jigga0 (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Ja ich hole mir Gastkarten, ich werde da aber nächsten Monat auch eintreten!
Kommst du auch mit wenn Tim und ich mit den GuFis losgehen?


----------



## Holger (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Also, zum GuFi Angeln fahr ich nicht extra nach WHV an den Ems-Jade-Kanal, da hab ich hier nun wahrlich bessere Gewässer vor der Haustür. Tim fängt zwar immer seine Zander, aber die Größe ist im EJK einfach schlecht. Fast nur Zander unter 50. 

Da kann ich hier besser angeln, wo die Durchschnittsgröße höher ist. Dachte eigentlich auch, ihr kommt hier mal her zum Gufieren... 
Ich komm ja schon zum Harle-Angeln zu euch....:q


----------



## stefanwitteborg (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@holger: Na, sind Michi und Du auf den Geschmack gekommen?:m 

Ja, die Hechte machen schon Spaß an den Flachläufern..wir hatten ja Pech am Sonntag, aber die explosiven Attaken mit Michi am Samstag waren schon genial...

Freu mich schon auf den nächsten Monat...eventl. auch am 27. 28.05 

Mal sehen

Beste Grüsse


----------



## Holger (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Auf den Geschmack gekommen? Kann man so sagen....:q Grad jetzt in der Zeit wo Zander noch nicht so wirklich gut geht is das ne schöne Alternative, ohne großen Aufwand an mitgeschlepptem Gerät mal 2-3 Stunden an den flachen Gräben auf Esox zu fischen.....mal gucken, ob heute was geht. Sehr windig hier, Sonne und Regen wechseln sich ab.....

Das letzte WE im Mai wäre natürlich auch gut, sieh mal zu das du wieder herkommst. Und Willy kannste auch wieder mitbringen, der is echt ein lustiger & sympathischer Bursche.....


----------



## stefanwitteborg (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

...hier haben wir Wind und Sonne...kein Regen:m !

Wegen dem letzten Wochenende im Mai muß ich mal sehen...denke schon das das was wird!

Werde ich an Willi weitergeben, ihm hat es auch Spaß gemacht, auch ohne nenneswerte Fänge!

Will später mal nen Versuch an der Lippe starten...vielleicht steht an meinen Stellen ja mal wieder ein netter Räuber...wir werden sehen...

Euch beiden wünsche ich später viel Glück...auf das ihr viele "Explosions" habt...

grüsse der Stefan


----------



## Guen (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Bin bald auch wieder dabei #h !Traditionell Ende Mai /Anfang Juni starte ich in die Zandersaison :m !

Gruss Guen


----------



## sharkhooker (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*



			
				Guen schrieb:
			
		

> Bin bald auch wieder dabei #h !Traditionell Ende Mai /Anfang Juni starte ich in die Zandersaison :m !
> 
> Gruss Guen


Moin
Good to know!

@all was macht der Aal-fred so?
Läuft er, wenn ja, wo, und wohin!?

Petri


----------



## Guen (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*



			
				sharkhooker schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> Good to know!
> 
> @all was macht der Aal-fred so?
> ...



Dies ist eher ein Zander,Hecht und Barsch Fred :g !

Gruss Guen


----------



## stefanwitteborg (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@guen: Wie DU gelesen hast wollten die Hechte nicht richtig, hätte mich sonst gemeldet! Frösche können nerven...;-))

Sollen wir im Juni mal nen Versúch auf dem Meer machen...?

Grüsse


----------



## Holger (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Nee Guen, wie Stefan schon sagte, die Hechte wollen nicht...allenfalls Fehlattacken auf die Illex, davon satt und reichlich, lässt wohl auf satte, aber revierverteidigende Exoxe schließen.....aber wir bemühen uns...|supergri 

Möchte dann aber irgendwann im Juni auch noch mal mit dir aufs Meer, hab vom 09. bis 26.06. Urlaub......vielleicht dann irgendwann, bestenfalls sogar in der Woche ???


----------



## stefanwitteborg (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@holger..mit Michi nichts erwischt? An der Lippe ging auch nichts...schade!
Erst bin ich dran...smile...

gruß


----------



## Guen (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

He Ihr beiden ,Ihr kommt beide dran |supergri !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Holger (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Na das is doch mal ein Wort...|rolleyes  

Fährste am WE mit zu den Osnasen, Platz 8 verteidigen ??? Den zu halten, das wäre der Abschluß einer fantastischen Kickers-Saison....#6


----------



## Guen (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*



			
				Holger schrieb:
			
		

> Na das is doch mal ein Wort...|rolleyes
> 
> Fährste am WE mit zu den Osnasen, Platz 8 verteidigen ??? Den zu halten, das wäre der Abschluß einer fantastischen Kickers-Saison....#6



Klar , lila-weisse Osnabrücker  ................ |supergri !

Gruss Guen


----------



## stefanwitteborg (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@guen: Thankx für das Angebot...hat nämlich Spaß gemacht auf dem Meer...:q 

@holger: Und? Gehts heute los?

Grüsse


----------



## Holger (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Ich weiß es noch nicht. Auf der einen Seite habe ich Zeit, die Ruten sind montiert und Köder hab ich auch noch. Wenn, dann werde ich es aber nur auf Aal probieren. Was mich noch abhält, ist das bescheidene Wetter. 12-13 Grad, regnerisch und dazu Windstärke 5 aus SW, mit Böen um 60-70 km/h. 

Aber ob die Aale heut beißen....|uhoh: 

Ich denke, nächste Woche werd ich dann mal einen gepflegten Ansitz auf Zander machen, könnten so langsam gelaicht haben die Burschen...


----------



## Keno (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Ja, die Zander haben mittlerweile alle abgeleicht. Konnte schon ein paar fangen; die hatten alle das Laichgeschäft schon hinter sich...........


----------



## IngoSuntken (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Seit einigen Tagen sind sie sehr aktiv und sie haben noch nicht alle abgelaicht. Konnte die letzten Tage 9 Zander auf Gufi fangen!
Einige schöne bis an die 70cm waren dabei!

Gruß Ingo


----------



## IngoSuntken (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Und die hier noch.........


----------



## Holger (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Klasse Zander dabei, Ingo !!!! Und echt schöne Pics.....#6 Langsam "jeht dett los"... 

Denk dran, du wolltest noch anrufen....


----------



## sharkhooker (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*



			
				IngoSuntken schrieb:
			
		

> Und die hier noch.........


Moin
Meine Herzlichen Glückwünsche!
Schöne Teilchen, kommen die ins kühle Nass oder in in die heiße Pfanne?!

Petri


----------



## stefanwitteborg (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

...hey Ingo...dickes Petri zu den schönen Fischen...

...ich will auch...

gruß


----------



## Timmey (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@IngoSuntken

Echt schöne Zander! Dickes Petri von mir!!!


----------



## IngoSuntken (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@all: Danke Jungs! Heute schaffte ich es für zwei Stunden ans Wasser. Der Wind war extrem stark und ich hatte sogar mal wieder Köfi-Ruten dabei! Die schlanken 3g-Zanderposen hielten sich gerade so bei dem Seitenwind. 
Auch die Gufi-Angelei war ungleich schwerer - Seitenwind halt, mit gewaltigen Böen und Schauern!

Auf Köfi biß dennoch ein guter 61er und auf Gufi zwei 45er und dazu noch viele Fehlbisse, die durch den großen Schnurbogen nicht immer leicht festzustellen waren! Für zwei Stunden war ich zufrieden!

Die eingesetzten Köfis waren etwa 15cm lang!



Gruß Ingo!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Mönsch Ingo,

dickes Petri...da hast du ja ne gute Stelle gefunden...#h !!!

Da muß ich ja schnell wieder zu Euch hoch kommen....

Beste Grüsse


----------



## Holger (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Beim Ingo läufts....|rolleyes  Echt schöne Fische dabei !!!! #6 

Mal gucken, ob ich heut Abend loskomm.......will auch mal wieder Zander fangen !!! |supergri


----------



## hans (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

:mVon mir auch ein petri ingo#6 werde es nächste woche mal probieren, habe dann urlaub, vielleicht sehen wir uns ja am wasser|kopfkrat.


----------



## Leemhuis (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Moin allerseits #h 

Erstmal ein Petri Heil zu den Fängen :q 

Ich bin mit meiner Familie vor 8 Wochen zurück nach Ostfriesland gezogen und wohne nun in Bargerfehn (Gemeinde Uplengen). Da ich im BVO Mitglied bin, ist der Nordgeorgsfehnkanal, das Ottermeer, Bagbander Tief so angeltechnisch das nächste. Kennt jemand diese Gewässer und hat den ein oder anderen Tipp für mich? ;+ 

Freue mich über jede Antwort bzw. PN.

Viele Grüße
Bodo


----------



## RalleF (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Moin Bodo!

Wir wohnen nicht sehr weit voneinander entfernt#h Die Gewässer kenne ich mehr oder weniger, für ein paar Infos sollte es reichen...
Wenn du etwas Spezielles wissen möchtest, schicke mir/uns doch mal eine email! 

Ralle


----------



## Leemhuis (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Moin Ralle #h 

Sie haben Post :m 

Gruß
Bodo


----------



## stefanwitteborg (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@ingo+Guen: Bin ab morgen wieder bei Euch! Hoffe wir sehen uns dann mal...will mit Holger Samstag und Sonntag ein wenig los die Fische ärgern...

beste Grüsse der Stefan


----------



## goeddoek (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*



			
				Leemhuis schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Ralle #h
> 
> Sie haben Post :m
> 
> ...




Erstmal - schönes Bild von Boba II  #h 

So,so - dafür haben der Herr also Zeit; mal beim Kumpel vorbeikommen oder ne Mail schreiben sitzen aber nicht drin #q #d #d #d  


Warte Leemhuis, das merk ich mir   :q :q :q


----------



## Leemhuis (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*



			
				goeddoek schrieb:
			
		

> Erstmal - schönes Bild von Boba II #h
> 
> So,so - dafür haben der Herr also Zeit; mal beim Kumpel vorbeikommen oder ne Mail schreiben sitzen aber nicht drin #q #d #d #d
> 
> ...


 

Warte mal ab, morgen haste Post :q und wer hier für was Zeit hat und wer wen keine Mail schreibt oder mal vorbei kommt, klären wir morgen bei einer Zigarette


----------



## Guen (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*



			
				stefanwitteborg schrieb:
			
		

> @ingo+Guen: Bin ab morgen wieder bei Euch! Hoffe wir sehen uns dann mal...will mit Holger Samstag und Sonntag ein wenig los die Fische ärgern...
> 
> beste Grüsse der Stefan



Dann haut mal rein Stefan :m !

Gruss Guen


----------



## stefanwitteborg (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@guen: Vielleicht hast Du ja Lust morgen Abend auf ein kühles Blondes am Gewässer vorbeizukommen...sind irgendwo im Emder Raum...also nicht so weit für Dich...

Können ja nochmal SMS´en

...viele Grüsse...


----------



## Guen (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Hallo Stefan ,ja ,schicke mal ne SMS wo Ihr seid ,wenns zeitlich passt komme ich vorbei  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## manniboy27 (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Hallo 

Hab mit gummifischen noch nicht so die erfahrung wo sollte man es denn so in emder gegend auf gummfisch probieren wäre sehr dankbar über hilfe 


freundliche grüße Manni


----------



## Guen (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*



			
				manniboy27 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Hab mit gummifischen noch nicht so die erfahrung wo sollte man es denn so in emder gegend auf gummfisch probieren wäre sehr dankbar über hilfe
> 
> ...




Gummifische beissen zur Zeit sehr gut im Trecktief ,aber auch der Ems-Jade-Kanal beherbergt zum Teil kapitale Exemplare |supergri !

Gruss Guen


----------



## stefanwitteborg (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@guen: Hatte das Handy im Haus vergessen, waren in Emden am KT nähe Rysum!Ein paar Aale, ein Zander und ein paar Bisse...auf Hecht ging mal wieder gar nichts, nur ein 30ziger und ein guter Biss auf Wobbler morgens um 05.30...

Nächsten Monat wieder...

Viele Grüsse Stefan


----------



## Guen (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Alles klar Stefan #h !

Gruss Guen


----------



## petrikasus (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Habe gerade gesehen, dass der Thread hier auch noch lebt, daher stelle ich meine Anfrage aus "Zander in Ostfriesland 3" auch hier einmal ein:

Hallo Auricher und Umgebung,

vom 08. bis 23. Juli bin ich mit Familie bei Euch in der Gegend. Wohnen werden wir in Utlandshörn (richtig geschrieben?), westlich von Norden. Das ist eine Empfehlung von Hakengröße 1 (Herbert). 

Könnt Ihr mir ein paar Tips geben, wo ich:
a) am Samstag bis 14:00 Uhr an eine Angellizenz komme,
b) mit der Stippe/Senke Köfis erwische,
c) ein Aal oder Zanderansizt nicht völlig vergebens ist,
d) man Spinnen kann?

Macht euch keine Sorgen, ich bin kein Sackfischer, ich entscheide mich gelegentlich mal einen Fisch in die Pfanne zu legen.

Würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr mir den Start in Euren Gewässern etwas erleichtern würdet.

Herzlichen Dank!


----------



## H.Christians (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Hi,

wenn du Infos brauchst ist das doch kein Problem:q :q :q 

Ich wohne in Norden, könnten uns dann ja mal treffen damit ich dir einiges erklären bzw. auch zeigen kann.

Kannst ja auch sonst mal hier vorbeischauen:  www.ostfriesland-angler-board.de.


Gruß aus Norden

H.Christians


----------



## fischdieb22 (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Hallo H.Christian!
Habe gesehen das du aus Norden kommst.Wollte daher mal fragen ob du auch Infos über die Gewässer des ASV Hage(Hager Tief, Kiessee Berum usw.)hast.Speziell wie es da momentan so mit Raubfisch und Aal aussieht, da ich am 21.7 mal wieder zu besuch bin#h , und einige schöne Fische zu Gesicht bekommen möchte(im Kescher!!!:q ).

LG Philip


----------



## H.Christians (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Hi,

im Hager Tief werden zur Zeit schöne Aale gefangen.
Wie es im Berumer Kiessee aussieht kann ich dir leider auch nicht genau sagen, kannst ja mal auf meiner Page fragen, haben einige Hager Angler dabei, die wohl wissen werden was da zur Zeit so los ist.
Ich werde es heute Abend mal im Norder Tief auf Aal probieren, mal schauen was passiert.

Gruß

H.Christians


----------



## fischdieb22 (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Danke für die Info!
Wie ist den die Adresse deiner Page?
Wo gehst du denn zum Norder Tief?War auch einige Male dort und habe sehr gut gefangen.
Kannst ja dann mal Meldung machen was die Aale so erzählt haben und wie beißfreudig sie waren :q !

LG Philip


----------



## H.Christians (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Hi,

hier der Link:  www.ostfriesland-angler-board.de

Hoffe der Post wird nicht gelöscht:q :q :q 


Gruß

H.Christians


----------



## fischdieb22 (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Danke!Sieht ganz interessant aber ein bißchen unbersichtlich aus!
Wäre schön wenn du was hören solltest es zu posten!

LG Philip


----------



## Holger (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

So, dann gibt es mal wieder einen Zanderfang zu vermelden.
Stefan Witteborg, mein ehemaliger Nachbar Stefan und meine Wenigkeit waren am Freitag Abend in der Krummhörn unterwegs. 
Es war eine Supernacht, wir hatten zahlreiche Bisse und konnten 16 Aale fangen, 1 65er Zander, einen Karpfen von ca. 7 Pfund, sowie einige Brassen und ne dicke Karausche. Besser hätte die Nacht kaum laufen können. Von den 16 Aalen waren 12 über dem persönlichen Mindestmaß von 50 cm, der größte Aal war 66 cm lang. Bis auf einen Aal, der einen Köfi nahm, bissen alle Aale auf Wurm.

Ich stell mal das Bild von den Aalen ein. Wäre schön, wenn der Stefan das Bild von dem Zander hier reinpackt. #6


----------



## stefanwitteborg (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@holger: Morgen kommt das Bild! 

Wirklich eine geile Nacht.....


----------



## Holger (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Stefan, wir warten auf das Zanderfoto...... 

Im Hochsommer werden schon so wenig Zander gefangen, da muß dann auch mal ein Pic von dem 68er her....|rolleyes


----------



## Holger (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Hier ist das Bild von dem ca. 7pfündigen Karpfen von Freitag Nacht. Karpfen is klein, Bild is aber lustig....|supergri 

Gruß von Holger, der immer noch auf Witteborgs Zanderpic wartet....|rolleyes


----------



## stefanwitteborg (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

...kommt heute nachmittag...mache um 15.00 Feierabend zum Tour de France schauen und dann setze ich es rein!

...will Freitag auch mit...voll unfair...


----------



## Guen (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Zander ? Wieso Zander ?Gibt es denn überhaupt Zander in Ostfriesland  ?

Gruss Guen


----------



## Holger (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*



			
				Guen schrieb:
			
		

> Zander ? Wieso Zander ?Gibt es denn überhaupt Zander in Ostfriesland  ?
> 
> Gruss Guen


 
Weiß ich auch nur vom Hören-Sagen....:m 

Und der Witteborg hat ja auch kein Bild um es zu beweisen....|rolleyes


----------



## stefanwitteborg (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

*ICH WEIß!!!!*

*Ich Habe Es Vergessen#c *

*ABER HEUTE!:m *


----------



## stefanwitteborg (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Hier endlich die Zander!

Hat ja lange gedauert...sorry!

Aber ganz schöne Fische!

Grüsse


----------



## stefanwitteborg (1. August 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Jetzt ist der Tread schon auf der 3.Seite...

Was ist denn da los? 

Grüsse Stefan


----------



## Holger (1. August 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Geht ja keiner los, Stefan.....:q  Im Moment is Aalzeit....Zander kömma abe September mit GuFi noch satt und reichlich fangen.

Wir waren mit 3 Leuten noch am Samstag Angeln, erst ne Stunde am Trecktief Spinnfischen und dann auf Aal. Ich konnte noch nen kleinen Minizander, nen Minihecht und ein paar Barsche verhaften. Den Zander auf Turbotail, den Hecht und die Barsche auf Spinner.

Über das anschließende Nachtangeln hüllen wir ergebnistechnisch mal den Mantel des Schweigens...ich denke aber, bald kommen die Aale wieder in Bewegung, jetzt wo wieder etwas mehr Wasser in den Kanälen ist und es etwas abkühlt.

Bleibt es beim 11. / 12. August ???


----------



## HoHo (1. August 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Hallo Ostfriesen,

ich war gestern Abend am Twixlumer Tief mit meiner Tochter auf Aal und Zander. Leider haben wir keinen Erfolg gehabt. Mag auch wohl ein bischen daran gelegen haben, daß wir um 23.00 Uhr einpacken mussten weil meine Kleine keine Lust mehr hatte. Sie hatte Ihr Ziel erreicht: Eigene Kopflampe und Knicklichter ausprobieren... Naja, langsam anfangen. Heute Abend geht´s nochmal mit ´nem Freund los, Ziel ist unbekannt. Wahrscheinlich landen wir an unserem geliebten Knockster Tief.:k  Werde mich dann nochmal dazu melden. Also weiterhin allzeit PH,

HoHo


----------



## jigga0 (1. August 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Ich hatte Freitag einen Zander von 45 auf Gufi im TT...

Holger bei uns gehts wieder los mit Aal


----------



## Holger (1. August 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*



			
				jigga0 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte Freitag einen Zander von 45 auf Gufi im TT...
> 
> Holger bei uns gehts wieder los mit Aal


 
Ja ??? Erzähl mal.....ward ihr noch los gewesen Sonntag / Montag ???


----------



## jigga0 (1. August 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Gestern abend bis 23.00 Uhr hatte ich 3 und mein Kumpel 1, dann mussten wir ein packen...


----------



## Holger (1. August 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Joar, habs im anderen Thread gelesen. Das ist ja ganz gut, ärgerlich wenn man dann einpacken muß. Aber leider kommt der nächste Morgen und der Gang zur Arbeit immer sehr früh....:q 

Bei mir is diese Woche Ruhe, am Samstag hat meine Freundin Burzeltag. Aber die Woche drauf wird angegriffen....:g


----------



## jigga0 (1. August 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Lang net an der Arbeit!!!
Lang an zwei Kids die müde wurden...


----------



## jigga0 (1. August 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Holger hast du vielleicht bock Sonntag mit dem Gufi loszuziehen???


----------



## fischdieb22 (2. August 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Es ist schön zu hören, dass selbst die Eingeborenen von dort keine Aale und Zander fangen.#d 
Ich war jetzt wie jedes Jahr eine Woche in der Gegend um Norden/Hage und so schlecht wie diesmal habe ich noch nie gefangen!!!!!!!!|gr: 
Einziger Lichtblick war ein 83er Hecht im Hager Tief sonst EINEN EINZIGEN Aal von 49 und nicht einen Zander!!!Aber dafür hatten wir nachts Raub-Brassen die sich unsere Köfis reingeschraubt haben.|kopfkrat 
Es war echt eine enttäuschende Woche.
Woran liegt es dass Aal und Zander zur Zeit nicht laufen???|kopfkrat 

LG Philip


----------



## Holger (2. August 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@ fischdieb

Doch, Aale haben wir eigentlich sehr gut gefangen. Waren teilweise Nächte dabei, wo es zweistellig wurde und alle Aale Räuchergröße hatten. Bis vor gut 1 Woche. Da ging auf ein Mal nix mehr. Wie ausgestorben. Wahrscheinlich war es zu lange zu warm. Aber das wird wieder besser.

Tja, und Zander ??? Die interessieren mich im Sommer nicht groß, eben weil Sie dort nicht ganz einfach zu fangen sind. Ich leg beim Nachtangeln immer Köfis aus, auf die Aal & Zander gehen können, aber trotz Massen an Zandern in unseren Kanälen fängst du oft keine. Ist zur warmen Jahreszeit eben ne heikle Geschichte, die Zanderjagd.

Ab September wird es wieder kälter und besser. Dann stehen die Jungs am Grund und fressen regelmäßig und mehr, sind agressiv und man fängt sie viel besser. Mein Hauptaugenmerk liegt momentan klar bei den Aalen, Zander interessieren mich in 6 Wochen wieder ernsthaft.

@ jigga (Jan)

Nee, am Wochenende siehts ganz schlecht aus. Meine Freundin hat Samstag Geburtstag und bekommt Sa. + So. Besuch von Freunden & Familie. Klar, das ich da auch anwesend sein muß. Angeln fällt flach dieses Weekend...


----------



## fischdieb22 (2. August 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@ holger

danke für deine prompte Erklärung!!!
Dann hoffe ich wenigstens dass ihr noch ein paar Aale zu gesicht bekommt....
Zu den Zandern:
Habe in den vergangenen Jahren regelmäßig nachts beim Aalansitz welche gefangen!Zwei bis drei pro Nacht waren keine seltenheit, aber durch deine Aussagen, werde ich ja fast genötigt im Herbst wieder zukommen 

LG Philip


----------



## Holger (2. August 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Nötigen wollen wir dich ja nun auch nicht....:q Aber wenn du möchtest, komm im Herbst gern wieder. Dann rappeln die Zander auch wieder, vor allem im Oktober....#6


----------



## stefanwitteborg (2. August 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@holger: Denke das es am 11. und 12. was wird! Mir brennt es schon wieder in den Fingern, einmal im Monat muß Ostfriesland eigentlich sein!:m 

Und da jetzt das Wetter schön unbeständig ist und das Wasser trotzdem noch warm ist...muß was gehen:q !

Will am Samstag hier nochmal los, letzten Freitag hat das Wetter nicht mitgespielt!

Grüsse


----------



## goeddoek (2. August 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*



			
				Holger schrieb:
			
		

> ... komm im Herbst gern wieder. Dann rappeln die Zander auch wieder, vor allem im Oktober....#6




Un tomindst een dorvan is mine  :q


----------



## manniboy27 (8. August 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Hallo 

An alle zanderspezis hier in ostfriesland hätte mal nee frage ob mir einer mal ein paar tips in köderführung und solche sachen geben könnte bei mir klapt es net so richtig mit denn gufi
fange zander meistens auf köfi,also wenn einer paar tips für mich mal hätte wäre das sehr nett.

petri heil und viele glasaugen

gruß manni#h


----------



## Holger (9. August 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*



manniboy27 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> An alle zanderspezis hier in ostfriesland hätte mal nee frage ob mir einer mal ein paar tips in köderführung und solche sachen geben könnte bei mir klapt es net so richtig mit denn gufi
> fange zander meistens auf köfi,also wenn einer paar tips für mich mal hätte wäre das sehr nett.
> ...


 
Was genau willst denn wissen ??? Sammel mal deine Fragen und schick mir ne PN.....


----------



## stefanwitteborg (9. August 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

....soooooooo...
...noch ein Tag und der Rest von heute und ich sitze wieder an einem der schönen Kanäle...
...und so schlecht ist das Wetter gar nicht...
..."zandertechnisch" sollte was gehen#h 

gruß Stefan


----------



## Guen (9. August 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Und es gibt doch Zander in Ostfriesland :q !

Gruss Guen


----------



## hans (22. August 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

#c aber wo sind die zur zeit?, war gestern noch mit guffi hin, aber außer ein paar barschen nichts, oder haben die urlauber alle mit nach hause genommen|gr:.


----------



## Holger (22. August 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@ Hans

Nee, das glaub ich jetzt weniger, das die Urlauber Schuld sind. Wenn einer Schuld ist, dann der Seehund, aber der is ja auch nur im NT. :q 

Is ne schwierige Zeit momentan, vor allem mit GuFis. Also ruhig Blut und sich schon mal langsam gedanklich auf den Herbst einstimmen, dann wirds auch mehr mit Bissen und Zandern. Wettertechnisch sind wir ja schon fast im Herbst....


----------



## Pike79 (25. August 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe da mal eine kleine Bitte an euch.

Ich werde morgen zum fischen aufs kleine Meer raus fahren, um in erster Linie den Hechten nachzustellen.

Zwar weiß ich, wo ich die Zander finde, aber mit den Hechten hatte ich bisher leider nicht so viel Glück.

Stehen die Hechte zu dieser Jahreszeit noch eher in den Flachwasserzonen nahe den Schilfgürteln oder haben sie sich mittlerweile schon in Richtung Baggerloch verzogen?

Ausgerüstet bin ich mit mittlerer Spinnrute, diversen Gummis, Spinnern, Wobblern  und ne Jerkrute inkl. einiger Verführer ist auch dabei.

Ich wäre super dankbar, wenn ich ein paar Tipps bzgl. Köder- und Platzwahl von euch bekommen könnte.

Grüße Markus


----------



## stefanwitteborg (25. August 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@pike...habe immer an den Kanten gefischt...
...auf 4 m ankern und dann werfen werfen werfen...
...die erste Boje von der Heikeschlootseite ist auch gut für Hecht...
...gruß Stefan...


----------



## Holger (25. August 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@ Pike

Ich würd dir auch eher dazu raten, die Flachwasserbereiche mit Spinner, Wobbler, Blinker und Jerks auseinander zu nehmen. Das Wasser isz zwar kühler geworden, aber noch so warm, das die Exoxe ufernah stehen.

Sollte es dort aber nicht laufen, würde ich das Loch nicht ganz außer Acht lassen....

Viel Glück für morgen !!!! Kannst ja später mal hier posten ob's geschnackelt hat !!! #6


----------



## Pike79 (25. August 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Da lag ich mit meinen Vermutungen ja gar nicht so daneben. 

Stefan... könntest du mir vielleicht sagen, wo der Heikeschloot ist?

Ich komme aus dem Trecktief (Marienwehr) und kenn mich nicht wirklich gut auf dem Meer aus. :/

Holger, ich werds wahrscheinlich so machen, dass ich früh morgens die Flachwasserzonen mit meinen Jerks  bearbeiten werde, über Mittag ans Loch mit den Gufis und Abends wieder ins Flachwasser mit den Jerks. 

Sollte ich erfolgreich sein, dann schreib ich übers Wochenende nen ausführlichen Bericht, versprochen! 

Mfg, Markus


----------



## Pike79 (25. August 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Ein Hoch auf die Gewässerkarte! 

Habs schon gefunden, Gewässer 55 - Heikeschloot. 

Ich werd die Tonne ma ausgiebig beackern.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (25. August 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@pike...genau die andere Einfahrt ist der Heikeschloot...also einmal übern Teich#6 !

An der Tonne selber ist es flach...aber das kennst du ja...aber die Ecke hat ne gute Struktur...wirst du schon finden:q ...

Und wenn ich mal wieder oben bin nimmst du mich mit aufs kl. Meer...#h 

gruß Stefan


----------



## Holger (28. August 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Wir haben es am WE mal mit Gummifisch probiert......aber man sollte damit wohl noch warten, bis auf einen kleinen Barsch war nix zu holen. Die Zander wollen noch kein Gummi, aber der Herbst kommt ja bekanntlich bald...|rolleyes 

Später konnte ich dann aber doch noch dieses Prachtexemplar landen, will euch das Bild nicht vorenthalten. 9 Pfund bei etwas über 50 cm, da kann man nicht meckern. Köder war ein 14er Kopyto in braun.....|supergri



PS das is meine 4 Monate alter Jack-Russel-Hündin "Kira" beim Gufi-Klau. Der Gufi war aber zum Glück hakenlos und ich wollt euch das Pic nicht vorenthalten.


----------



## IngoSuntken (29. August 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@Holger: Geniales Bild! #6  Echt süß, die kleine Kira! 

Ja, echt schade, dass seit Wochen nichts läuft, abgesehen von ein paar guten Zandern!  

Diesen Russen traf ich in der Nähe von Emden vor einer guten Woche! Er behauptete, schon mehrere Zander in letzter Zeit gefangen zu haben!
Leider wollte er unerkannt bleiben! #d 

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (29. August 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@ingo...irgendwie kommt mir der Russe bekannt vor!

Muß ich wohl am Wasser schonmal getroffen haben:q ...

...aber einen schönen Fisch hat er da gefangen....

gruß Stefan


----------



## Pike79 (29. August 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Stefan, ich würde dich ja gern mal mit aufs Meer nehmen, aber das Problem liegt darin, dass ich selber nur „Mitfahrer“ bin.
Das ändert sich allerdings bald, denn dann bin auch ich stolzer Besitzer eines kleinen Angelbootes. 

Leider haben wir auf dem Meer keinen Erfolg für uns verbuchen können.
Allerdings haben wir es auch nicht lange ausgehalten, denn nach anfänglichem Sonnenschein
goss es wie aus Eimern.

Na,ja… kommt Herbst kommt Fisch!

Ich möcht ma wissen, wie der Russe das immer fertig bringt!?


----------



## John Doe12 (29. August 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Hallo

Ja den kenn ich auch war vor ein paar Jahren auch regelmäßig in Norden zu sehen:q .

So raubfischmäßig war ich noch nicht unterwegs,aber wird in nächster Zeit passieren,Freitag bekomme ich mein Boot und dann sehen wir mal weiter,aber Vorrang hat immer noch der Aal zur Zeit.

Im Herbst hoffe ich das wir nicht soviel zutun haben und ich mal pünktlich Feierabend machen kann und wir nicht dauernd Überstunden schieben müssen.

Naja wird schon und die Wochenenden sind ja auch noch da obwohl ich halt lieber in der Woche 2h angel.

@Ingo melde mich nochmal bei dir sobald ich meine Wobblerkombo und Köder beisammen habe,brauche mal nen Tag für nen Wobbler-Grundkurs von dir,wenn du nichts dagegen hast
Ich zeig dir dann wie das mit dem Selbstauslöser funktioniert,damit man den "Russen" auch mal ganz erkennen kann

Petri allen aus Norden

Martin


----------



## Holger (30. August 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*



IngoSuntken schrieb:


> @Holger: Geniales Bild! #6 Echt süß, die kleine Kira!
> 
> Ja, echt schade, dass seit Wochen nichts läuft, abgesehen von ein paar guten Zandern!
> 
> ...


 
Ach, der.....|uhoh: 

Den kenn ich......das is Vladimir Suntkowolski !!! :m 

Aber schönen Zander hat er gefangen, da kann man nicht meckern. Petri Heil und "Nostrovje" :q


----------



## IngoSuntken (31. August 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@all: Danke! 

Und die Zander beißen weiter! Vorgestern konnte mein bester Kumpel Holger einen großen Zander überlisten. Er hatte fast 10 Pfund, aber leider nur fast................! Köder war ein 8er Kopyto in schwarz/gelb! Auch Holger fing nicht schlecht, an diesem Abend bissen zwei weitere Zander und das Mal davor vier Zander bis 58cm. Es läuft bei diesem herbstlichen Wetter! Leider habe ich keine Zeit! 

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## Holger (31. August 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Da is der Prachtfisch also !!!! Geiles Teil, hab Holly gestern schon am Telefon beglückwünscht !!!

Werde es heut Abend auch mal probieren. Hoffe, es läuft auch einigermaßen bei mir.Aber anscheinend haben die Zander auch schon registriert, das der Herbst dieses Jahr sehr früh Einzug hält in Deutschland....|supergri


----------



## stefanwitteborg (31. August 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

...dickes Petri zu den Fischen...
...will auch wieder nach Ostfriesland...

@holger....dann mußt du die Eisen aus dem Feuer holen...

gruß Stefan


----------



## John Doe12 (31. August 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Glückwunsch an Holger,schöner Fisch.

Grüß ihn mal von mir wenn du ihn triffst Ingo,hab ihn lange nicht gesehen.

Werden am WE mal ne Köfi und Gufi Attacke starten

Möchte mal wieder nen Zander essen,hatte diese Jahr noch keinen,hab allerdings auch nicht drauf geangelt.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## IngoSuntken (1. September 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@Martin: Werde ihn grüßen! Kein Thema! Dann wünsche ich viel Glück am WE! Werde vielleicht nächste Woche wieder angreifen, wenn es die Zeit zulässt! 

@Holger: Wie war es gestern??


----------



## Holger (1. September 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Ein glatter Nullinger.....nicht mal einen Biß gehabt !!!! #c 

Es war zwar auch nicht leicht bei dem Wind mit der Köderführung, aber an einigen etwas geschützten Ecken gings ganz gut.

Zander wollten trotzdem nicht.....|uhoh:


----------



## stefanwitteborg (1. September 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

...du kannst es nicht...|supergri 

...warte mal wenn ich in zwei Wochen wieder bei Euch bin...|wavey: 

...gruß Stefan...


----------



## Holger (1. September 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...du kannst es nicht...|supergri
> 
> ...warte mal wenn ich in zwei Wochen wieder bei Euch bin...|wavey:
> 
> ...gruß Stefan...


 

Dann angel ich dich unter den Tisch....und abends das selbe mit Saufen !!!! :m


----------



## stefanwitteborg (1. September 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

....aber Holger, zwei Niederlagen an einem Tag verkrafte ich doch nicht!

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Holger (1. September 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Wieso nur 2 Niederlagen ???? #c 


Spielt Schalke an dem Wochenende gar nicht....??? :m |supergri


----------



## stefanwitteborg (1. September 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

...Länderspielpause....


----------



## Holger (4. September 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Ich war am Samstag Abend auch mal los. Hab es erst ein wenig mit GuFi probiert, was nur einen Biß brachte, der sich als Zander von knapp 50 cm herausstellte.
Anschließend im Dunkeln probierte ich mein Glück noch ein wenig auf Aal mit 2 Wurmruten an der Pose angeboten.

Es wurde immer windiger und windiger, stürmisch passt eigentlich besser, aber die Aale bissen. Konnte 3 gut genährte Räucheraale von 50, 53 und 57 cm fangen. Nach 2 Stunden packte ich ein, da es immer stürmischer wurde und es anfing zu regnen. Das wollt ich mir dann doch nicht geben. |rolleyes


----------



## Holger (6. September 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

So, hier nun mal eine etwas lustigere (für Außenstehende, nicht für mich) Variante des Angelns........chaotischer geht’s kaum.
Für gestern Abend hatte ich einen Angeltörn geplant. An einen Kanal in Emden sollte es gehen, erst ein bißchen auf Zander mit dem Gummifisch, danach ein Ansitz mit Wurmruten an einem anderen Kanal auf Aale.
Nach der Arbeit noch schnell Gassi mit dem Wuffi, nen Happen gegessen und dann flugskompensatorschnell das Angelgerät im Auto verstaut.
Gut gelaunt fuhr ich Richtung Emden. Das Wetter war so vorhergesagt worden, das es bei Windstärke 2-3 zwar sehr bewölkt, aber trocken bleiben sollte. Sollte........auf halber Strecke fing es an zu nieseln, was sich dann zu einem starken Nieseln mauserte. "Na", denk ich, "das wird gleich besser, schließlich ist kein Regen gemeldet".
Wenn eins sicher ist, dann das man sich auf den Wetterbericht nicht verlassen kann. Naja....wir sind ja nicht aus Zucker.
Also ab an den von mir ausgewählten Kanal..........ich stell mein Auto ab, montier meine Spinnrute und lauf freudestrahlend durchs Land Richtung Wasser. Komm dort an, guck auf den Kanal........und kotze !!!! Sind die doch tatsächlich am Pumpen !!!!! Na klasse, das fängt ja toll an. 
Also fuhr ich weiter zu einem anderen Kanal. Das dauerte so etwa 15 Minuten, und ich wollte endlich angeln.
Kurzer Blick aufs Wasser....sie pumpen NICHT !!! Yippieh, jetzt geht’s los......
Oder auch nicht.....nachdem ich 3 Würfe gemacht habe, bemerke ich im Augenwinkel etwas braunes, was sich langsam bewegt....kurz umgedreht, steht da in etwa 30 Metern Entfernung ein großer brauner Hund der Kampfhundklasse, und beobachtet mich. Ich habe keine Angst vor Hunden, aber ich war gewarnt. Mach den nächsten Wurf, dreh mich wieder um.....Hund noch 15 Meter weg. Und beobachtet mich........nächster Wurf, umgedreht, Hund 10 Meter weg........bis er dann auf ein Mal bei mir war.
Ich sag euch, es ist echt schwierig sich auf Zanderbisse zu konzentrieren, wenn neben dir so ne Wuchtbrumme von Hund steht und jeden Wurf von dir mit einem Knurren begleitet.
Kurz überlegt, und dann die Sachen zusammen gepackt um erneut die Stelle zu wechseln......das dauerte auch immerhin 10 Minuten bis ich da war. Und dann der nächste Klops........die Zufahrt war dank des Regens und fahrender Trecker so matschig, das ich mit meinem Auto garantier stecken geblieben wär. 100%ig an so einem Tag, wo eh schon alles sch.... läuft.
Erneuter Platzwechsel führte mich dann endlich an eine Stelle, wo ich mein Auto abstellen konnte, wo nicht gepumpt wurde, und ich für keinen Hund das Abendbrot darstellte. "Nu geit dat los".....dachte ich im Oberstübchen.
Ging auch bombig los.....erster Wurf....Kurbel, stop, Kurbel, stop Kurbel...::Anschlag....hängt !!!! Und zwar bombenfest in einem Unterwasserhindernis!!! Erster Wurf, und gleich ein Hänger. Heut passt alles !!!
Aber dann eben neu montiert und ab dafür.....irgendwann bekam ich dann tatsächlich einen Biß. Natürlich schlitzte mir der Zander (so. ca 55) kurz vorm Ufer aus. Hat irgendjemand an so einem Tag was anderes erwartet???
Nach dem Frust machte ich erst mal Zigarettenpause und lief ein Stück weiter zu einem Ansitzangler, der mit Köfi sein Glück auf die Glasaugen probierte. Dort ein 10minütiges Pläuschen gehalten (der Angler packte auch grad ein, ohne Biß geblieben) und ich dachte mir, so 15 Minuten machste noch, dann wollte ich zum Aalansitz aufbrechen. Erster Wurf, zack-----Hänger !!!!!
Das ich bei so einem Tag tatsächlich noch Lust aufs Aalangeln hatte, grenzt an ein Wunder........aber Petrus muß sich wohl gedacht haben, nach dem Tag hat der Junge auch noch etwas Erfolg und Spaß verdient. Konnte noch 3 Aale fangen (45, 54 und 62 cm) und hatte noch 2-3 Fehlbisse. Die Aale kommen langsam wieder, denk ich. Geangelt hab ich auf die Schleicher von 21:00 bis 23:15 Uhr.
Ein einprägsamer Angeltag, in jeder Hinsicht !!!!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (6. September 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@holger....shit happens...aber sonst war das doch o.k. für 2h 15min...

...rufe später mal durch...


----------



## John Doe12 (6. September 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Hallo Holger,

nette Geschichte,bei der ich doch das ein oder andere mal schmunzeln mußte,denn dies Begebenheiten kamen mir irgendwie bekannt vor,der Hund damals hieß übrigens "Igor" und war handzahm,allerdings stand er auch auf Gufis die ausgeworfen wurden und somit war das Angeln an dem Tag auch erledigt.

Ja ich kenne solche Tage zur genüge und ich glaube fast jeder von "uns" hat sowas schonmal erlebt.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## IngoSuntken (6. September 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Tolle Story, Holger! |wavey: 
Ich war ja ganz in Deiner Nähe, aber leider haben wir uns verpasst! Ich wollte auch nicht so lange angeln, daher nur ein Stündchen! Der Nieselregen hatte mich auch schon ganz durchgenässt! Immerhin konnte noch 3 Zander fangen, wobei der beste 61cm hatte. Die anderen zwei unter 45cm.......! Ein paar gute Fehlbisse kamen noch hinzu! Die Zander bissen mitten in der starken Strömung!

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## Holger (7. September 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@ Ingo

Der 61er ist doch ein guter Zander, da kannste nicht meckern bei nur 1 Stunde Angelzeit. Schade, das wir uns verpasst haben. Um ganze 10 Minuten....|supergri 

@ Martin

Ja, das stimmt. Eigentlich passiert sowas jedem mal, und ein paar Tage später kann man  auch drüber lachen. Aber in dem Moment denkste echt, alles hat sich gegen dich verschworen. Vor allem, wenn du eh nur 2 Stunden Zeit hast zum Gufi-Angeln und extra 30 km von Aurich nach Emden fährst. Aber wenigstens haben die Aale mich nicht hängen lassen. |rolleyes


----------



## MeRiDiAn (7. September 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

hehehhehe feines Amusement Holger 

Kann nicht immer korrekt laufen .. dachte ich mir am WE auch, als ich frontal mit dem Kopp auf nem Asphaltweg aufgeschlagen bin & mein Bike blubbernd in der Spree versank. SHIT HAPPENS !


----------



## Holger (7. September 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*



MeRiDiAn schrieb:


> hehehhehe feines Amusement Holger
> 
> Kann nicht immer korrekt laufen .. dachte ich mir am WE auch, als ich frontal mit dem Kopp auf nem Asphaltweg aufgeschlagen bin & mein Bike blubbernd in der Spree versank. SHIT HAPPENS !


 

Moin Basti !!!

Aber doch wenigstens ohne Krankenhausaufenthalt ausgekommen und das Radl rausgefischt....??? |rolleyes


----------



## MeRiDiAn (7. September 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Radl rausgefischt ... & ist och wieder heil & schick bis auf einige kleinere Blessuren .. schade, dass ich keine Bilder von gemacht habe. Ist komplett in einem Seitengraben der Spree unter einer ca. 10cm dicken Entengrützdecke verschwunden. So sah es dann auch aus den nächsten Tag.

Bilder von meinem Koppe stelle ich hier net ein  besser ist das .. 

klingt alles so lustig, isses aber eigentlich gar net .. mfg


----------



## stefanwitteborg (15. September 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

...heute gehts wieder nach Ostfriesland...
...mal sehen was die Zander und Aale heute und morgen sagen...

...gruß Stefan...


----------



## Holger (18. September 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Hätten mehr sagen können.......|supergri 


Stefan & ich hatten beim Ansitz nachts einige Aale bis 60 cm, einen kleinen Schuppi von 5-6 Pfund, und Stefan hatte nachmittags beim Spinnfischen (da hab ich mich ausgeruht) 5 Hechte bis 65 cm und 1 Zanderchen von 40 cm.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (18. September 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

...da hast Du wohl recht...leider war es ja auch ein Hochsommerwochenende...#c 

...dann halt im Oktober....

...dafür waren die Nächte sehr angenehm warm...

...gruß Stefan...


----------



## supercook (19. September 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

genau,und dann werde ich unser bruderduell gewinnen.grins


----------



## supercook (19. September 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

bis im oktober.dann wirds wohl etwas besser laufen,als das letzte mal


----------



## stefanwitteborg (20. September 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

...Tach Michael...#h 
...so wird es sein...
...der Oktober muß einfach besser werden, denn ich habe mehr Zeit...#6 
...vorallem etwas kühler und weniger Sonne...
...so ein Wochenende ist immer viel zu schnell vorbei....
...gruß Stefan...


----------



## Holger (20. September 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*



supercook schrieb:


> genau,und dann werde ich unser bruderduell gewinnen.grins


 

Dann üb man erst Mal. Hast es nötig. :q


----------



## Holger (21. September 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Ich war gestern Abend auch noch mal los. Erst Spinnfischen auf Zander, dann Ansitz mit Wurmruten auf Aal. Geangelt habe ich von halb 6 bis 19:45 mit der Spinne und anschließend bis 22:00 Uhr auf Aal.
Beim Spinnfischen hatte ich 4 mal das berühmte "KLONG !!!" in der Rute, was 3 Fische brachte, ein Fehlbiß.
Nix großes, hatte 2 Zander von ca. 30 und 50 cm sowie einen 30er Barsch.
Gegen kurz vor 8 begann ich mit dem Aufbau meiner 3 Aalruten, und bereits nach 5 Minuten der 1. Biß. Anschlag und guter Widerstand. Es war aber kein Aal, sondern ein Schuppenkarpfen von ca. 10 Pfund, der kurz vorm Kescher abriß, der Haken hatte sich gelöst. Kurz danach begann eine Beißphase, wie ich sie beim Aalangeln selten erlebt habe. Innerhalb von 25 Minuten konnte ich 4 Aale landen, davon keiner unter 60 cm. 3 davon so im Bereich knapp über 60, einer war ein Ausreißer von ca. 70 cm und knüppeldick. Dürfte so an die 2 Pfund rangehen.
Und urplötzlich kam nix mehr, kein Aalbiß bis 22 Uhr. Lediglich eine Brasse konnte ich noch fangen. Komisch, das die Aale eine ½ Stunde lang wie verrückt bissen und dann war Totentanz. Ich war mit dem Verlauf des Angelabends sehr zufrieden, wenn gleich die Zander etwas größer hätten sein können.
Morgen gibst ein Bild von den Aalen.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (21. September 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

...der Holger...dickes Petri...
...wieder an der Stelle...???
...will auch wieder nach Ostfriesland...
..Beste Grüsse Stefan...


----------



## Holger (21. September 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...der Holger...dickes Petri...
> ...wieder an der Stelle...???
> ...will auch wieder nach Ostfriesland...
> ..Beste Grüsse Stefan...


 
Joar, die Stelle.......den Barsch hatte ich an der Brücke.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (21. September 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

...da hattest du ja letztes Jahr auch nen schönen Barsch...
...sonst nichts an der Brücke...
...auch kein Ärger...???
...ist doch aber sonst ein gutes Ergebnis...
...gehe Freitag mit Willi auch los...
...mal sehen was hier im Kanal geht...


----------



## Ben_koeln (21. September 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Moin moin Nordsmänner,

@ Holger, komme zwar aus Köln, aber meine Freundin hat ein Häusle in der Nähe von Gretsiel! Da bei euch ja einiges zu gehen scheint, wollt ich mal Fragen ob du mich mal, wenn ich wieder da bin, mal mitnehmen würdest ein paar Stachelritter zu fangen.

Der nächste Trip ist zwar noch nicht geplant, trotzdem wollt ich schon mal anklopfen! :q 

Gruß

Ben


----------



## Holger (21. September 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*



Ben_koeln schrieb:


> Moin moin Nordsmänner,
> 
> @ Holger, komme zwar aus Köln, aber meine Freundin hat ein Häusle in der Nähe von Gretsiel! Da bei euch ja einiges zu gehen scheint, wollt ich mal Fragen ob du mich mal, wenn ich wieder da bin, mal mitnehmen würdest ein paar Stachelritter zu fangen.
> 
> ...


 
Viva Colonia !!! :q 

Klar nehm ich dich mal mit, wenns zeitlich passt. Passt aber bestimmt. Beste Zeit für Zander ist Oktober / November, also beeil dich....


@ Witteborg

Könnte derselbe gewesen sein. Gewachsen isser aber nicht. Ärger gab es keinen sonst.....


----------



## John Doe12 (24. September 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Hallo

Holger Chr. und meien Wenigkeit haben heute unsere Krummhörn Tour gemacht.
Gestartet sind wir am KT und dort biss es so gut,das wir bis ca 11.30 dort blieben,wir konnten dort 8 Zander von 25 -71 cm verhaften.
Anschließend zum LT wo auch noch 3 Zander bis 60cm auf die Kopytos reinfielen.

Greetsieler Sieltief und Verbindungskanal waren dann Nullnummern auf der Rücktour,komischerweise waren auch keine Angler am VBK naja fangen wohl nichts dort.

Bilder fallen aus erstens wegen Quali. (Handy) und zuviele eindeutige Hintergründe,die ich nicht preisgeben will hier,unsere Herren Spezies und der "Russe" kennen die Stellen eh,da sie dort auch jedes Jahr regelmäßig angeln hehe.

Um 14.00 Uhr traten wir die Heimreise nach einem sehr erfolgreichen Tag an,trotz dieser sommerlichen Temperaturen.

Also die Zander sind alle irgendwie wieder reingefallen,kann ich mir auch nicht erklären aber ist nunmal so.

Wenn man auch einen mitnehmen will ist der mittags gar im Kofferraum hehe.

Nächstes WE gehts mal mit Köfis auf "Pfannenzander"hahaha.
ist ja ein langes WE wunderbar.

Gruß

Martin + Holger Chr.


----------



## Holger (25. September 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Hey Martin + Holger !!!

Top Ergebnis !!!! Petri Heil zum guten Angeltag !!!!#6 

 Bis jetzt habe ich mich viel zu wenig um die Zander gekümmert, aber so langsam beginnt das Kribbeln. Es soll ja jetzt zum WE auch kälter werden, und ich hab ab Freitag 2 Wochen Urlaub, wo ich mit Boardie n-joy1976 aus Bochum voll angreifen werde an unseren Kanälen.
Bis jetzt habe ich sehr viel auf Aal geangelt, weil es eben von den Temperaturen her ging und ich dieses Jahr verdammt viel Aal fing. Aber jetzt geht es nur noch auf Zander....


----------



## John Doe12 (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Hallo

Haben gestern mal wieder die Gufi-Ruten geschwungen und 6 Zander bis 63 cm gefangen.

Gebissen haben alle auf 11er Kopytos in gelb/rot.

Bisse gibt es zwar genügend im Moment,aber es ist noch viel "Kleinzeug" (30-45 er Zander)dabei,ist nicht schlecht,denn so sieht man wenigstens,das genügend Nachwuchs vorhanden ist.

Werden sicher die Tage nochmal losziehen,ist ja ein schönes langes WE.

Wobbler hab ich mir auch zugelegt,jetzt brauch ich nur noch jemanden,der mit zeigt wie man damit Fische fängt:q .

Hab mal kurz nen Hamakuru,(oder wie auch immer das Teil heißt) an der Kante gebadet und ein kleiner Hecht wollte sich den gleich schnappen.War allerdings zu klein,das ich ihn nicht unnötig ärgern wollte.
50er Zander ca.






Und der 63er






Gruß
Martin


----------



## bassking (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Schön, Martin- das sind doch gute Fänge !

Wie war eigentlich Deine diesjährige Aalsaison?
wieviele habt ihr denn raus- man hat ja von super Fängen im Norden gelesen ! |rolleyes 
Nix mit Blicksches- Schlänglern?  

Grüsse, Bassking.


----------



## John Doe12 (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Hallo Bassking#h 

Naja das Aaljahr war irgendwie durchwachsen diese Saison,wir haben uns zuviel im Hafen aufgehlaten und geglaubt irgendwann müssen die Jungs ja auch dort mal beissen,aber das war ein Reinfall.

In den Kanälen hingegen ist allerdings sehr gut gefangen worden und auch anständige größen.

Nächstes Jahr wirds besser und der Hafen nur ein paarmal angetestet,wenn dann nichts ist angeln wir halt wieder im Kanal.

Gefangen haben wir genügend und der alljährliche Räucherabend ist gesichert 

Gruß
Martin

PS:In dem anderen Forum bin ich nicht mehr aktiv und werde meinen Account dort auch löschen wenn ich mal dran denke,hier ist es halt einfacher was Bilder hochladen angeht etc.


----------



## bassking (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Ja, Martin- verstehe schon...im anderen Forum waren ja auch nur wenige Aalangler aktiv...

Habt ja Traumgewässer da Oben |rolleyes schön, schön Eure Fische- apropos Räuchern:

Morgen kommt ein 90er in den Rauch, dazu ein 70er und ein Kleiner...nicht zu vergessen die 3pfündige Lachsforelle aus der Forellenanlage...*legger *sach ich da mal  

Bis dann und viel Glück noch #h 

Bassking.


----------



## hans (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

|rolleyesNa wird den nichts mehr gefangen in ostfriesland?, kann nur sagen zur zeit beißen die zander nicht schlecht am K.T., sieht aber schon fast wie in greetsiel aus überall angler, auf ingo seiner hausstrecke sind richtige völkerwanderungen zu sehen.
|supergriAn die beiden angler auf der anderen seite (972631
 und holger), wenn ihr mir nochmal einen zander vor der nase wegfangt ist was los.|krach::m


----------



## stefanwitteborg (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

...gefangen wird, nur nicht mehr jeder Fisch hier gepostet...
...schade eigentlich, aber denke es ist besser so...
...bin vom 15. bis 25.10. wieder bei Euch unterwegs...
...vll. sieht man sich...
...beste Grüsse Stefan...


----------



## IngoSuntken (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@ Hans: Pervers! Ich kann nur sagen, es läuft bombig! Hatten Sonntag z.B. 20 Zander, Mittwoch hatte ich allein 15 Zander (einige Granaten dabei) und heute mit Holger Flick gemeinsam 8 Zander! Teils in wundervollen Größen!  
Habe jetzt insgesamt in den letzten 2 Wochen 54 Zander gefangen...! 

Bilder??? Mein PC ist voll mit wunderschönen Bildern! Vielleicht setze ich die hier im Winter ein, wenn der Trubel vorbei ist. Ich kann die Angler nicht mehr sehen, die mir und anderen hinterherlaufen und nur dort angeln, wo sie von Fängen gehört haben usw.! Ich sage nur: Die eigene Leistung ist immer noch am höchsten anzusiedeln........ Selber testen, selber Zander finden und selber fangen! Wer anderen (z.B. mir) folgt, ist nur ein "Kopierer" und kein Angler! Wie gesagt, Angler, die nur auf News von anderen warten, um zu fangen, sind keine Angler in meinen Augen! Geier wäre hier ein schönes Wort............!
Und spart es Euch, hier immer Gewässer zu nennen! Ihr schneidet Euch selber ins eigene Fleisch..........

Gruß Ingo! 

P.S.: Hätte ca. 20 Super-Bilder aus den letzten Tagen, aber die "AB-Detektive" bekommen sie nicht! Habe auch keine Lust, immer die Hintergründe zu retouchieren.............!


----------



## John Doe12 (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Naja Hans Hausstrecke hin oder her,ich weiß nichtt wo Ingos Hausstrecke sein soll,wenns da ist wo wir waren,dann ist es Zufall,aber ich kenn halt auch viele Stellen und angel dort auch schon einige Jahre von beiden Seiten.

Gefangen wird doch,hatte Sonntagnachmittag 3 stück in relativ kurzer Angelzeit,55,60 und 78 cm.

Und natürlich keine Bilder,war allerdings auch alleine unterwegs und da mach ich meist keine Fotos,weils einfach zulange dauert.

Naja zu den Gewässern,die ich hier reinschreib sind eh alle erfunden hehe,die Erfahrung hat halt gezeigt das es besser ist wenn man es für sich behält,aber das kennst du ja Ingo

Ups völlig vergessen,Petri zu den Fängen natürlich und mach die Festplatte voll Bilder und zeig sie uns am 01.02.07 lol.

Montag gehts erstmal ein bischen in die Brandung,mal was anderes und dann mal sehen werd die Woche urlaub mit Extremangeln verbringen hehe.

Gruß

Martin


----------



## Guen (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Fast nur noch Lutscher hier :v !

Gruss Guen


----------



## hans (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Hey ingo  und 972631 ein petri zu den fängen, ich hatte mal wieder nur aussteiger kurz dran und weg.



#d972631 da wo wir geangelt haben ist sie nicht die hausstrecke, da wo wir waren angelt komischerweise kaum jemand |kopfkrat , ich laufe die gewässer auch rauf und runter, und muß feststellen die zander stehen nicht am ufer und winken einem zu, die stelle die ich in greetsiel gefunden habe wird von den kleinen ausländern jetzt auch ständig besucht, da waren stückzaheln wie ingo sie hat möglich in sehr kurzer zeit, hatte letztes jahr einen bekannten morgens mitgenommen er fing dort auch seine ersten zander, nachmittags ist er dann nochmal alleine hin und hat den anderen anglern die dort in der nähe waren mal gezeigt wie gut man da fangen kann, den rest kann man sich ja denken, so muß jetzt los aber nicht zur arbeit.#h
Ps. ingo schade das wir uns bei der arbeit nicht mehr sehen, bin jetzt in halle.17 (außer nächste woche da bin ich wieder für ein paar tage auf dem zählpunkt).


----------



## H.Christians (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*



> Fast nur noch Lutscher hier


 

Wen meinst du da den jetzt mit Guen?? 
Meiner Meinung nach ein völlig überflüssiger Post.#q #q #q

Ach stimmt ja Guen, du bist ja ein Vorbild für alle Raubfischangler, gut das ich es besser weiss.


@Ingo S. Der Verfolgungstrieb einiger Angler ist schon pervers, da kann ich dir nur zustimmen.
In Verbindungskanal ist auch wieder der Teufel los, unsere asiatischen Freunde hauen wieder mal alles platt, egal wie groß bzw. Fanglimit gibts für die nicht.
Mein Nachbar war gestern auch dort, hat insgesamt 6 Zander gefangen die alle bis ca 50 cm groß waren. Da er eine vernünftige Einstellung hat, durften die Zander wieder schwimmen gehen. Er wurde deswegen von anderen Anglern beschimpft, was so etwas soll, die Zander wieder zurück zu setzen wäre eine Sauerei und man sollte ihn am besten dafür anzeigen.:v :v :v 

Na ja, habe jetzt 2 Wochen Urlaub werde jetzt des öfternen Mal mein Glück probieren.

Gruß

H.Christians


----------



## John Doe12 (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Hallo

Meine Güte,dreht doch nicht wieder nen Film hier,geht angeln und entspannt dabei,oder noch besser habt Spaß.

Über solche Gestalten reg ich moch schon lange nicht mehr auf,wenns überlaufen wird such ich mir halt wieder ne andere Stelle na und wir haben doch genügend Gewässer und mittlerweile klappt es so gut das man fast überall Zander und Hechte fängt.so langsam machen sich die Jahre des ständigen werfens bezahlt hehe.

Übrigens die 3 Z-Fische hab ich auf Wobbler gefangen,da es sehr windig war an dem Tag,das Gewässer sehr flach und ich eigentlich Hechte fangen wollte,naja war halt ein netter Beifang.

@Ingo dein damaliger Tip mit den Illex Wobblern war super bedanke mich mal dafür,sind zwar ein wenig teurer als Rappala und Co. aber die Laufeigenschaften sind einmalig und die Fängigkeit naja einfach super.

@Witteborg
Schön das du mal wieder hier bist,vllt. trift man sich ja mal am Ufer,denn Ostfriesland ist klein lol,falls nicht wünsch ich dir mal wieder ein paar schöne Tage hier und Petri Heil.

@Guen No Comment#c 

Gruß

Martin


----------



## Promachos (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*



IngoSuntken schrieb:


> @ Hans: Pervers! Ich kann nur sagen, es läuft bombig! Hatten Sonntag z.B. 20 Zander, Mittwoch hatte ich allein 15 Zander (einige Granaten dabei) und heute mit Holger Flick gemeinsam 8 Zander! Teils in wundervollen Größen!
> Habe jetzt insgesamt in den letzten 2 Wochen 54 Zander gefangen...!
> 
> Bilder??? Mein PC ist voll mit wunderschönen Bildern! Vielleicht setze ich die hier im Winter ein, wenn der Trubel vorbei ist. Ich kann die Angler nicht mehr sehen, die mir und anderen hinterherlaufen und nur dort angeln, wo sie von Fängen gehört haben usw.! Ich sage nur: Die eigene Leistung ist immer noch am höchsten anzusiedeln........ Selber testen, selber Zander finden und selber fangen! Wer anderen (z.B. mir) folgt, ist nur ein "Kopierer" und kein Angler! Wie gesagt, Angler, die nur auf News von anderen warten, um zu fangen, sind keine Angler in meinen Augen! Geier wäre hier ein schönes Wort............!
> ...



@Ingo

Das finde ich zwar jammerschade, kann euere Einstellung aber voll verstehen.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Guen (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@H.Christians

Was ich poste und dabei überflüssig ist ,musst Du schon mir überlassen !

Im übrigen erhebe ich bestimmt nicht den Anspruch der Vorbildangler zu sein !Und was weisste da denn besser ?Ich kenne Dich persönlich überhaupt nicht ,hier einfach Behauptungen ins Forum schreiben ohne das Kind beim Namen zu nennen ,solche Typen kotzen mich schon immer an !Erzähl doch mal allen hier was Du über mich ,den Du gar nicht persönlich kennst ,besser weisst !

Gruss Guen


----------



## H.Christians (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Nun reg dich mal nicht so auf. Mich nerven halt nur teilweise diese Postings, wie von dir wo alle anderen Angler als Idioten hingestellt werden.

Das jemand der die ganze Woche arbeitet natürlich gerne wissen will, wo gut gefangen wird ist doch total in Ordnung.

Solche Leute dann gleich als Lutscher zu bezeichnen finde ich echt nicht ok.

Das man mit seinen Fangberichten etwas aufpassen muß weiss ich selber, es sind halt viele hier die mitlesen und nur von Leuten wie z.b Ingo S. dir oder auch von 972631 und mir erfahren wollen, wo wir den grade gut fangen.

Hab dir noch nee PM geschickt!!.

Gruß

H.Christians


----------



## Guen (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Hallo nochmal ,wie gesagt ,die Art meiner Postings bestimme ich selber und habe auch kein Problem damit ,wenn ich da Kontra bekomme !Was mich aufregte war Dein Kommentar zu Dingen ,die Du über mich ,den Du noch nie getroffen hast ,kennen willst !Ich veröffentliche mal die PN ,die ich von Dir bekommen habe !


ZITAT:

ich habe von einigen Anglern, die dich kennen gehört,
das du teilweise gewaltig auf dem Bansmeer, Uphuser Meer etc, zuschlägst und eine große Menge an Zandern mitnimmst und diese auch verkaufst.

Mir wurde auch erzählt das bei VW ständig Zanderfilets verteilt werden.

Würde von dir gerne mal was darüber hören, weil ich mir das eigentlich nicht vorstellen kann, da ich dich eigentlich auf Grund deiner Beiträge anders eingeschätzt habe.

Möchte diese Vorwürfe nicht an die große Glocke hängen, es hat mich nur etwas verwundert.


Gruß

H.Christians 


Zitatende !


Ich sage dazu nur soviel :Ich war in diesem Jahr vielleicht bisher 10x auf den Meeren unterwegs !Schlechtes Geschäft ,oder ?Ansonsten bin ich zu 90% Catch&Releaser !Ich denke mal die ,die mich wirklich kennen ,können dazu eher was beitragen !

Gruss Guen


----------



## anguilla (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Also ich durfte einige Male das Boot mit Guen teilen und habe ihn als absoluten "Sportsmann" kennen gelernt! 

Er hat jedes mal seine Zander gefangen, nur habe ich ihn NIEMALS auch nur einen Zander mitnehmen sehen!!! 

Wer ihn kennt, weiss, dass seine linke Hand immer so nervös zappelt. Somit kann er die Fische einfach nicht festhalten.
Schade für seine Kühltruhe, schön für die Zander! 

@H. Christians:

Ich weiss ja nicht, wie du auf so eine Behauptung kommst, aber ein Mitnehmen und Verkaufen kann ich mir bei Guen beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen. 
Ich glaube auch, er denkt etwas weiter und möchte auch in den kommenden Jahren noch Zander fangen!

Ich könnte mir allerdings vorstellen, das da einige Neider derartig Abartiges verbreiten, oder??? :r


----------



## H.Christians (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Deswegen wollte ich das ganze ja per PM mit ihm bereden. Wieso Guen das ganze jetzt hier öffentlich macht weiss ich nicht. Ich habe es ja auch nicht behauptet, es wurde mir von einigen Emder Anglern nun mal erzählt und ich finde nichts schlimmes daran Guen darufhin mal anzusprechen.

War ja auch nur eine Frage von mir und nicht mehr, daß es genügend Neider gibt weiss ich selber.


So nun ist aber hoffentlich alles damit geklärt, wollte dich mit meiner Frage bestimmt nicht angreifen oder beleidigen, falls es so rübergekommen sein sollte, dann ein dickes Sorry dafür.


Werde gleich nochmal mit der Gufirute losziehn, das Wetter sieht ja ganz vielversprechend aus.
Vielleicht gibt es ja was zu berichten.

Gruß

H.Christians


----------



## IngoSuntken (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@ H. Christians: Guen ist nun wirklich ein Sportsmann durch und durch. Die dummen Gerüchte über ihn können nur durch Neider zustande kommen. Vielleicht Angler, die in der Nähe seines Bootes lagen und von ihm förmlich "naß" gemacht wurden. Und wer dann leer ausgeht und mitbekommt, dass einem alle oder fast alle Fische aus der Hand rutschen, wird dann schnell zum Neider....! 

Zudem war ich schon sehr oft mit Guen angeln und kenne seine Einstellung nur zu gut! Was für Quatsch da über ihn geredet wird! Unnormal! Komischerweise kenne ich auch unzählige ostfriesische Zanderangler und noch nie hat jemand schlecht über Guen geredet! 
Warum ausgerechnet in Norden, dem Land der übervollen Gefriertruhen, so schlecht über ihn geredet wird, gibt mir zu denken....

Halt, ich meine werde Martin noch Holger C. damit, aber das wisst ihr auch............! 

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## IngoSuntken (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Ein paar Pics aus der letzten Zeit gibt es dann doch.......! Aber auch nur, um hier langsam wieder zu den Zandern zurückzufinden............!


----------



## John Doe12 (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Hallo

Jo ein paar schöne Burschen hast du da überlistet Ingo,Glückwunsch#h 

So zum Thema Guen interessiert mich nicht ich kenn ihn nicht und daher kann ich mir kein Urteil über ihn erlauben,aber vllt.trifft man sich ja mal.:m 

Waren heute nachmittag auch noch eben unterwegs für ne Stunde aber nur ein 40er und drei Fehlbisse.
Naja haben uns mal das treiben in Leyb. angeschaut war schon witzig 5 Mann auf der insel muahaha und alle keinen Fisch ich lach mich tot.

Ja meine Truhe ist elendig leer nur ein Zander hat den Weg dorthin gefunden,aber passt schon.

So nun ist ne Woche Urlaub und dann sehen wir weiter,morgen will ich mal ein paar Dorsche und Platten fangen.

Gruß

Martin

@Ingo hättest die Hintergründe ganz wegmachen sollen nu weiß ich ja schon wieder wo du warst haha,naja mich interessiert es eh nicht so,hab viele Stellen gefunden,die komischerweise auch so langsam überlaufen werden.


----------



## Holger (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

So, ich melde mich hier auch mal wieder zu Wort. Hatte 2 Wochen Urlaub und hab mich deshalb nicht hören lassen. Zum Thema Guen ist alles gesagt, nur so viel, wenn alle Angler so wären wie er könnte ich nachts ruhiger schlafen und bräuchte mir um unseren Zanderbestand in Ostfriesland keine Sorgen machen. Und seine Fähigkeiten als Angler, der mit guten Tipps nicht geizt, sind unbestritten. Ich denke auch, das solche bösen Gerüchte von Neidern kommen. Pervers, wo unsere Gesellschaft scheinbar gelandet ist......"Deutschland, ein Sommermärchen" ist wohl vorbei, es lebe "Deutschland, der Herbstneid".....|uhoh: #q 

Habe in den letzten 2 Wochen, wo ich viel mit Boardie njoy1976 alias Stefan aus Bochum unterwegs war. Wir konnten viele schöne Zander bis 70 cm verhaften, ich allein hatte etwa 40 Stück. Ein Ausreißer war dabei, den ich letzten Donnerstag fing. Länge 83 cm, Gewicht geschätzte 10 Pfund. Wer will, kann ihn noch mal fangen....|supergri 

Bild vom 83er stelle ich nicht ein, der Hintergrund ist definitiv zu markant und hat hohen Wiedererkennungswert....|rolleyes


----------



## kiesewetter (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Hi Ingo,

wurden die Fische mit einer „Denker-Rute“ gefangen?
Ich fahre diese Woche noch zu Heino nach Oldenburg und werde meine Armelite reparieren lassen und die Zusammenstellung der „Denker-Blechpeitsche“ nach Zweieinjahren Wartezeit nun endlich mit ihm festlegen können (der Blank setzt schon staub an ...).

Heino sagte mir schon, das du der Kanalspezialist bist, wie deine Bilder ja belegen.

m f g 

Bernd


----------



## Tierfreund (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

....na hier weht ja mittlerweile ein rauher Wind. Ich hatte lange keine Zeit, mich um`s AB, um Ostfriesland und neu gewonnene und geschätze gute Angelkumpels zu kümmern, aber um diesen Threat herum ist ja einiges passiert. Schade!

Kann nur sagen, daß ich vor viel zu langer Zeit einige Male mit Guen und Ingo angeln war und beide sehr schätzen gelernt habe. Also all ihr Neider, Fischgeier und Kurzfristdenker: Packt euch mal fest an die eigene Nase, zeigt Courage und tut alles dafür, um eure fast schon einzigartigen Fischgewässer zu erhalten und vor allem gemeinsam zu genießen.


----------



## IngoSuntken (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@ Tierfreund: Hallo! Lange nichts mehr von Dir hier gehört! Wie geht es Dir??? Schön, dass Du wieder dabei bist! Beruflich biste ja nicht mehr hier in Ostfriesland unterwegs, oder??? Was machen die Fische in den heimischen Gewässern??? 

@ Kiesewetter: Ja, die "Denker-Rute" ist laufend im Einsatz. Ebenso bei GUEN. Grandiose Arbeit, kann ich nur sagen! Möchte diese Rute niemals mehr missen und so eine Qualität kann man nirgendwo sonst kaufen. Zudem fischt diese Rute sich wie keine andere......! 

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## Tierfreund (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Moin Ingo - habe gerade Kontakt mit Guen aufgenommen und vorgeschlagen, mal gern wieder im Dreiergespann loszuziehen. Ich habe nächste Woche Urlaub oder ich muß mal so spontan mich einfach wieder loseisen. Beruflich bin ich kaum noch in Ostfriesland, aber dies sollte nun kein Hinderungsgrund mehr sein. Also - was meinste?

Grüße!

Hendrik


----------



## IngoSuntken (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@ Tierfreund: Spätschicht.........! Könnte dann nur von früh am Morgen bis etwa 10.30Uhr! Es wird also nicht einfach für mich #c


----------



## IngoSuntken (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Heute war mein Kumpel Holger D. schon seit vormittags an unseren Kanälen unterwegs und konnte bis zu meinem Eintreffen um 14Uhr schon 9 Zander bis 62cm fangen. Der gemeinsame Nachmittag war eher mau und erst ab 18.30Uhr kamen wieder Bisse, zum Einbruch der Dunkelheit.....! 
Ich konnte noch zwei Zander von 56cm und 52cm fangen, Holger noch zwei von knapp unter 50cm. Kurz nach 19Uhr bekam ich noch einen harten Biss und freute mich über einen großen Zander im Drill............ Der Fisch hatte am Ende dann 104cm, war aber kein Zander....... Ein Hecht aus der Dunkelheit, das ist selten! In der Dunkelheit verschwand er dann auch wieder, um weiterhin den ostfriesichen Köfi-Bestand im Zaum zu halten!
Die Bilder sind nicht so gut, aber immerhin erkennt man ihn!  

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## fischdieb22 (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANZ DICKES PETRI Ingo#6 :m #6 

Von so einem Fisch träume ich noch und du holst dir sowas als Beifang|kopfkrat :m :m 


Bei euch knallts ja z.zt das ist ja der pure Wahnsinn!
Hast du infos uber Hager-bzw Norder Tief oder kann man eure Fänge auf das ganze Gebiet pauschalisieren????

Überlege mal ganz stark für ein WE hochzukommen und es endlich mal gezielt auf Zander zu probieren!


----------



## IngoSuntken (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@ fischdieb: Danke Dir! Nein, die Fänge lassen sich absolut nicht pauschalisieren. Finger weg vom Norder Tief und Hager Tief. Lohnenswerte Bestände wirst Du hier derzeit nicht vorfinden. Zudem läuft es längst nicht überall so rund, wie man hier vermuten mag. Es sind doch schon bestimmte Stellen, an denen es läuft!


----------



## fischdieb22 (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Dank dir für die Info!
Welche Gewässer sind denn zu empfehlen?(OHNE DAS DU BESTIMMTE STELLEN NENNST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## John Doe12 (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Hallo

Ein schöner Fisch Petri Ingo|wavey: 

Gruß

Martin


----------



## Holger (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@ Ingo

Da ist ja der gute Hecht !!! Schönes Teil, allererste Sahne !!! Hechtbilder im Dunkeln gibts sehr selten, das macht den Fisch noch einzigartiger.... 

@ fischdieb

Hier im Thread keine Gewässernennungen. Es lesen zu viele unangemeldete Ostfriesen mit, die nur auf gute Angelplätze lauern, ohne selbst zu suchen. Mein Vorschlag, komm einfach hoch ins gelobte Land und dann kriegst du auch entsprechende Tipps von uns, wo grad was laufen sollte.


----------



## John Doe12 (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Hallo

Sind gerade zurück vom Köfi-Angeln und es ging eigentlich.

Holger konnte gleich einen schönen Barsch auf Tauwurm fangen,der war zwar für Aale gedacht aber egal.#6 

Dann der erste Biss bei mir auf Köfi,na Klasse das geht ja gut los,kurz gewartet Anhieb,Drill und Landung und im Kescher lag ein genau 70 cm langer und 6 Pfd. schwerer Zander.#v

Dann kam entgegen allen Vorhersagen,die Sonne raus und alles vorbei.

Gegen Nachmittag bekam ich noch einen ernstzunehmenden Biss,aber den hab ich versemmelt#q 

Naja war ein schöner Tag mit 2 schönen Fischen.

Den Rest des Urlaubs werde ich nun mit Kunstköderangeln verbringen,denn ich muß nun mal so langsam einen Hecht auf die tollen Illex-Wobbler fangen und nicht nur Zander 

Hier noch ein Bildchen vom Zander.

Schönen Abend noch Martin






Aso das Bild ist dann mal im Veit Stil gemacht :q  #h


----------



## IngoSuntken (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@ Martin: Schöner Fisch, der den Veit-Stil nicht einmal nötig hat! 
Mal mit Köfi, so kennt man Dich ja eher nicht im Herbst!  

Gruß Ingo


----------



## John Doe12 (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*



IngoSuntken schrieb:


> @ Martin: Schöner Fisch, der den Veit-Stil nicht einmal nötig hat!
> Mal mit Köfi, so kennt man Dich ja eher nicht im Herbst!
> 
> Gruß Ingo


 
Jo danke Ingo,ja ich dachte mir im Urlaub kann man das schonmal machen,(außerdem wollt ich mal wieder nen Zander für die Pfanne fangen:q )aber sonst an den WE´s angel ich lieber mit Gufis und dementsprechend flexibler,sonst braucht man ja auch immer noch nen nachmittag um Köfis zu stippen,dann die Schlepperei,beißt nichts braucht man ne Stunde um die Stelle zu wechseln usw,dafür ist ein Wochenende eigentlich zu kurz lol.


Gruß

Martin

Hier noch ein normales Bildchen hehe.


----------



## Tierfreund (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Petri Ingo - feines Fischchen!

Wegen nächster Woche: Da gebe ich dir nochmal Schonfrist.  Angeln soll ja nicht stressig werden. Ich hoffe jedoch, daß es dennoch in diesem Jahr mal klappt.
Schöne Grüße! Hendrik


----------



## hans (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

#6Sehr schöner hecht von ingo sowas fängt man nicht oft hier, bin gestern auch noch mal hin, weil solche fotos animieren einen doch etwas auch die bilder von martin #6(schade das die arme nicht länger sind), ausbeute 4 zander in 2 stunden alle über 55 cm, mußten aber alle wieder ins wasser, deshalb keine fotos (hätte sie auch dann auf den boden legen müssen um sie abzulichten, war ja alleine und dann meckert stefan witteborg wieder|uhoh.
fast vergessen, köder war 11 kopyto rot-gelb.


----------



## IngoSuntken (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@Tierfreund: Schade, aber vielleicht auch mal am WE???


----------



## Gejolo (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Hallo Ingo

schreib mal wie es gelaufen ist heute morgen. Bei mir war gestern zischen 18:30 Uhr und 20:30 Uhr Totentanz. Der Wind hat genervt. Ich denke, daß ich morgen früh wieder einen Versuch starte. Das mit der Rute hat geklappt. Bin sehr zufrieden damit. War zwar keine 2,70er mehr im Angebot für 35 € aber ich habe hinten noch eine gefunden. Die hat er mir dann für 40 € überlassen. War n' klasse Tip.:m 

Gruß Achim


----------



## Richie (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*



972631 schrieb:


> Jo danke Ingo,ja ich dachte mir im Urlaub kann man das schonmal machen,(außerdem wollt ich mal wieder nen Zander für die Pfanne fangen:q )aber sonst an den WE´s angel ich lieber mit Gufis und dementsprechend flexibler,sonst braucht man ja auch immer noch nen nachmittag um Köfis zu stippen,dann die Schlepperei,beißt nichts braucht man ne Stunde um die Stelle zu wechseln usw,dafür ist ein Wochenende eigentlich zu kurz lol.
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...


 
Hallo Martin, bekommen die Zander bei euch nichts zu fressen 
ziemlich schlank für einen 70er. Bin im Augenblick mit Zandern nicht so gesegnet im Augenblick wegen Tischtennis auch wenig Zeit. Im Leeraner Hafen werden zwar gute Stückzahlen erwischt aber leider nur solche Größen die einem immer aus den Fingern gleiten. Am Mittwoch starte ich dann meinen ersten Großzanderversuch in Holland.
Gruss
Richie


----------



## Richie (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*



972631 schrieb:


> Jo danke Ingo,ja ich dachte mir im Urlaub kann man das schonmal machen,(außerdem wollt ich mal wieder nen Zander für die Pfanne fangen:q )aber sonst an den WE´s angel ich lieber mit Gufis und dementsprechend flexibler,sonst braucht man ja auch immer noch nen nachmittag um Köfis zu stippen,dann die Schlepperei,beißt nichts braucht man ne Stunde um die Stelle zu wechseln usw,dafür ist ein Wochenende eigentlich zu kurz lol.
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...


 
Hallo Martin, bekommen die Zander bei euch nichts zu fressen 
ziemlich schlank für einen 70er. Bin im Augenblick mit Zandern nicht so gesegnet, wegen Tischtennis auch wenig Zeit. Im Leeraner Hafen werden zwar gute Stückzahlen erwischt aber leider nur solche Größen die einem immer aus den Fingern gleiten. Am Mittwoch starte ich dann meinen ersten Großzanderversuch in Holland.
Gruss
Richie


----------



## Holger (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

War am WE auch mal los, am Freitag ein paar Stunden und gestern Vormittag. Insgesamt 8 Zander und ein schöner Barsch von 39 cm. Die Zander gingen bis maximal knapp 60 cm, die meisten waren eher klein. Momentan scheinen sehr viele kleine Zander unterwegs zu sein, die 60+ machen sich rar. Selbst auf 14er GuFis knallen die Nemos drauf, also bringen auch größere Gufis nur bedingt größere Fische.  |uhoh:


----------



## IngoSuntken (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@ Holger: Ja, die Nemos! Holger D. und ich hatten am Samstag nur gut zwei Stunden Zeit und konnten immerhin 6 Zander bis 60cm fangen, dazu nen 40er Barsch und einen 75er Hecht...und noch dirverse Fehlbisse, dabei ein sehr guter Biss, nachdem Holger´s Gufi arg in Mitleidenschaft gezogen war. 

@ Gejolo: Hat ja dann noch super geklappt mit der Rute! |wavey: 


Gruß Ingo


----------



## hans (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

|rolleyes Komisch alles nur bis knapp 60, bei mir gestern auch in ca 2 stunden 2 hechte einer ca 40 der andere 60 und 1 zander ca 55, aber einige superschnelle bisse die ich nicht verwandeln konnte#c, werde vielleicht doch noch mal einen drilling montieren|kopfkrat.
@ richie, in dem kanal wo martin angelt ernähren sich die zander  jetzt  fast nur von guffis  und davon wird man eben nicht dicker.

so eine tour nach holland wäre nicht schlecht was für papiere braucht mann den da?.


----------



## IngoSuntken (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Gestern war AB-Mitglied Tierfreund aus Syke bei uns in Ostfriesland zu Besuch! Es war unser drittes gemeinsames Angeln! Und besser hätte es nicht laufen können! Am Vormittag fingen wir gemeinsam 12 Zander, davon einige um die 70 bis hin zu 71cm. Diverse im 50er und 40er Bereich kamen hinzu! Nachmittags war Tierfreund dann mit GUEN unterwegs, doch dazu können beide selber noch etwas schreiben hier! Es war ein wunderbarer Vormittag, an dem wir sehr viel Spaß (und Fisch) hatten! Das riecht nach einer Wiederholung! Oder???

Nachmittags angelte ich mit meinem Kumpel Holger noch weiter, wobei wir noch 6 Zander und einen Hecht fingen. Holger hatte noch einen richtig schönen Fisch dabei! 

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## Guen (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Hallo ,es war auch ein wunderschöner Nachmittag  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## H.Christians (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@Ingo Suntken. Na da habt ihr ja wirklich ein paar tolle Fische gefangen. Glückwunsch.

Bei mir läuft es zur Zeit nicht so richtig, irgendwas mache ich wohl falsch, wird sich hoffentlich morgen früh wieder ändern.|supergri |supergri .

@Holger  Kann es sein das du heute morgen auch unterwegs warst, und einen Angler den Gufi weggezogen hast??

Wenn ja, daß war mein Gufi.:q    

@Ingo Suntken die 2.  habe mir auch mal ein paar Illex und Manns Wobbler zugelegt, wäre echt klasse wenn du 972631 und mir mal einen Chrashkurs geben könntest.

Könnten dann ja mal mit ein paar Leutchen losziehen(habe da an Holger, Stefan W., Gueni, 97261 und mich gedacht), und danach vielleicht irgendwo zusammen was essen gehen.

Wäre doch mal ganz schön euch alle mal persönlich kennen zu lernen.

Gruß

H.Christians


----------



## Tierfreund (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Ingo und Guen - auch auf diesem Wege nochmals herzlichen Dank für den wunderbaren und erfolgreichen Vor- und Nachmittag an euren Heimatgewässern! Es freut mich besonders, nicht nur von den Sternstunden des Angelns zu hören sondern es gemeinsam mit euch auch erlebt zu haben. Außerdem bekam ich wieder ein Gefühl für den Zander, nachdem bei uns im Oberweserbereich in diesem Jahr bislang kaum was ging. Auch von meiner Seite: Sehr gern wieder!!!

Viele Grüße - Der Tierfreund


----------



## Steph75 (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Moin zusammen.Ich bin der Steph und wollte mich mal kurz hier bei euch vorstellen.Ich komme aus Grossefehn und angle beinahe jedes WE vom Boot aus auf Zander.Nun bin ich letzte Woche zufällig auf eure Seite gestoßen und dachte mir ich meld mich mal an und stelle mich mal kurz vor.Vieleicht sieht und schreibt man sich ja mal.


----------



## Guen (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Hallo Steph ,viel Spass hier im Board ,vielleicht sieht man sich ja wirklich mal !Wo angelst Du denn immer so ?

Gruss Guen


----------



## Steph75 (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Hallo Guen.Ich angle meistens mit dem Boot auf dem Timmler Meer oder auf dem kleinen Meer.Uphuser Meer war ich auch schon des öfteren.Ansonsten Ems Jade Kanal,Randkanal oder Knockster Tief.Zum Aalangeln im Sommer war ich die letzten Jahre meistens in Holland.Habe aber gehört das auch bei uns in diesem Jahr ganz gut gefangen wurde.Werde das nächstes Jahr wieder verstärkt antesten.


----------



## Guen (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@Steph

Wenn Du mal wieder am Uphuser Meer bist ,sag vorher Bescheid ,ich komm dann mal mit dem Boot rum  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Holger (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Vom WE gibt’s nix großartiges zu berichten.....hatte zwar 8 Zander, aber alle nur bis knapp 60 cm, die Meisten sogar deutlich drunter. Aber die Größe der Fische kann man sich ja bekanntlich nicht aussuchen....|rolleyes 


@ Martin & Holger
Wir trafen uns ja noch am Samstag morgen an der Brücke. Hab erst später realisiert, das ihr das gewesen seid. Bin morgen kurz nach dem Aufstehen manchmal etwas verwirrt......:q wir hatten uns aber "live" ja auch noch nie gesehen....... 
Habt ihr noch was gefangen ??? 

ich hatte 4 an dem Vormittag, 2 x 40, 1 x 50 und 1 57er. 2 davon an der Stelle, wo wir uns trafen. Holger, tut mir leid mit dem GuFi, kriegts nen Neuen....war aber der beste Drill (dich am Haken) am ganzen Weekend....


----------



## H.Christians (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@Holger  Ja hätte ein geiler Drill für dich werden können, wenn ich nicht den Bügel aufgemacht hätte.:q :q :q :q 

Den einen verlorenen Gufi werde ich wohl verkraften können, hab ja noch 3 Stück#t #t #t 

Stimmt wir haben uns eigentlich noch nie live gesehen, und dann wollen wir uns gleich die Gufis von der Rute zupfen^^^

Warst aber auch schwer zu erkennen, so dick wie du eingepackt warst.

Gefangen haben wir nur 1 Zander, einer für die Kategorie: Darfst weiter wachsen|supergri |supergri .

Na ja jetzt ist der Urlaub vorbei, am Wochenende gehts aber wieder los, vielleicht sieht man sich ja.

Gruß

H.Christians


----------



## Holger (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Joar, dick eingepackt war ich. "Mütz up Kopp", dicke Jacke an......aber auf Handschuhe hab ich verzichtet. :m 

War an dem Tag wohl generell nicht das gelbe vom Ei, die Zander wollten nicht so recht. Wird auch wieder besser....#6 


Zum WE hin solls richtig kalt werden, nachts Temperaturen von 0-3 Grad und tagsüber so 8-10 Grad. Mal schauen, was die wetterfühligen Stachelträger dazu sagen.....#c


----------



## stefanwitteborg (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@steph75: Willkommen im Board!

@ingo+guen+tierfreund: Dickes Petri Euch dreien!!!

@all: War ja auch mal wieder bei Euch!

Es lief ganz gut, erst wollten Sie den Köderfisch lieber und dann von heute auf morgen kein Biss mehr auf Köderfisch und Gufi war wieder voll im Trend!

Schon komisch die Launen der Zander!

Gefangen habe ich Zander bis 71zig und Hechte bis Anfang 80zig...achja, nen netter Barsch war auch dabei!

Von beiden reichlich|supergri 

In 3 Wochen komme ich wieder...

Beste Grüsse Stefan


----------



## IngoSuntken (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Heute traf ich mich am Nachmittag mit Holger und seinem Bruder Michael zum Angeln. Beide hatten schon seit Mittag vorgelegt und 5 Zander bis 71cm (Michael´s bester Gufi-Zander bisher) gefangen. Nach der Arbeit stieß ich dazu und so versuchten wir zu dritt an einer neuen Stelle unser Glück.
Der Wind war sehr stark und wir hatten doch schon ordentliche Schnurbögen! Die Zander bissen jedoch so gut, dass wir keine Probleme damit hatten. Es gab sogar Doppeldrills...! Ich fing 5 Zander bis 67cm und Holger 3 Zander bis 64cm. Michael ging diesmal leer aus. Ab 16Uhr blieben die Bisse fast komplett aus. Neben den 8 gefangenen Zandern des Nachmittages hatten wir etliche Fehlbisse zu verzeichnen, die wir leider nicht verwerten konnten. Einen sehr guten Fisch durfte ich noch kurz drillen, dann stieg er aus. Die Bißspuren im Gufi waren nicht von schlechten Eltern! 
Größere Gufis waren heute Trumpf. 13cm waren für die Zander kein Hindenis! #6  Es war ein toller Nachmittag und alle konnten zufrieden sein! 

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Gejolo (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Hallo Ingo

Ist ja noch klasse gelaufen bei euch. War wohl 'ne falsche Entscheidung von mir, nicht mehr zu kommen.#d

Bis morgen
Gruß Achim


----------



## IngoSuntken (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@ Gejolo: Bei unserem Telefonat lief ja auch noch nichts.... Danach machten wir die Zander so langsam ausfindig und fanden schnell heraus, dass sie praktisch nur ein einem Bereich sehr konzentriert standen. Dort kamen dann die Bisse! Morgen mehr bei der Arbeit! #h 

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Tierfreund (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Na Ingo - da warst du/ihr ja wieder ordentlich erfolgreich. Petri!

Ich möchte auch noch ein paar nette Bilder vom letzten Freitag nachreichen. Die beiden Zander sind jeweils einer vom Vormittag mit Ingo und einer vom Nachmittag mit Guen. Das dritte zeigt Guens Spezialmethode #6 : Man entreiße dem gefangenen Zander die letzte Mahlzeit aus dem Maul (in diesem Falle ein anverdauter Kleinzander) und benutze den verwertbaren Rest als Naturköder.:m


----------



## IngoSuntken (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@ Tierfreund: Toller Bilder von einem überaus erfolgreichen Tag! :m 

Nicht schlecht, was GUEN da wieder so ausgetüftelt hat! |kopfkrat


----------



## Steph75 (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@Guen.
Kann sein das ich am WE auf dem Uphuser Meer bin.Wahrscheinlich Sonntag.Kommt ein wenig auf das Wetter an.Vor allem auf den Wind.Meld mich aber noch.
Bit denn.


----------



## Guen (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@Tierfreund

Du solltest doch meine "Geheimwaffe" nicht veröffentlichen :q !


@Steph

Wind ist gut ,je mehr desto besser  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Holger (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@ Ingo

Ja, war ein toller Tag gestern. Gut, das Michael & ich schon 1 1/2 Stunden eher angefangen sind, sonst wär Michi leider Schneider geblieben. Aber dadurch ist es ihm von Herzen gegönnt, den besten Zander des Tages gefangen zu haben, einen schönen 71er mit Hängebauch. ich hatte ja noch 4 vorher, aber die waren maximal 50 cm. Wie das mit den ersten GuFi-Zandern so is, durch Michis Nervosität rutscht ihm das Ding nach dem Landen so wieder ins Wasser zurück.....:q 

PS Ich konnte meine Geheimaktion auch geheim halten, es wurde nix bemerkt zu Hause....|rolleyes Du weißt Bescheid.... 

@ Guen & Tierfreund 

nachträglich dickes Petri von mir. Schöne Zander habt ihr gefangen. Guens "Spezialmontage" versuch ich mal bei Gelegenheit nachzubauen....


----------



## stefanwitteborg (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

...dickes Petri Euch allen...
...ich will wieder nach OSTFRIESLAND...
...Beste Grüsse Stefan...


----------



## jigga0 (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Petri an euch...


----------



## kiesewetter (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Hallo zusammen,

hat es schon einmal einer von euch in den BVO Gewässern mit einem Belly Boot auf Zander gefischt ?
Würde mich einmal interessieren wie dabei so die Erfahrungen sind (bspw. Rutenlänge, Rolle, Köderführung etc.).

Bekannte von mir waren das eine oder andere Mal an der Ostsee auf Meerforelle unterwegs – ganz schön Mutig :v oder purer Leichtsinn #d 

Ich bin noch dabei meine Erfahrungen mit GuFi von Land aus zu machen – Belly Boot ein Ziel für die Zukunft, nicht gleich übertreiben :q 

Es gibt zum Teil schon ganz lange Durststrecken durch die man fischen muß|kopfkrat , bis dann alles stimmt  

Versuche es morgen noch einmal in Leer am Hafen, da dort immer wieder von guten Zanderbeständen gesprochen wird.  

@ Holger (& Ingo) ein dickes Petri noch für gestern! War wohl wieder ein guten Tag.#6 #6 #6 
Vielleicht kommen wir ja dieses Jahr noch einmal zusammen los Holger #h 

mfg

*Bernd*


----------



## Holger (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Hallo Bernd !!!

Jetzt weißt du ja, warum ich gestern am Phone so kurz angebunden war.... 


Hab es selber noch nicht probiert mit nem Belly, und kenne auch keinen. Wäre aber interessant, vor allem um es in unseren Zanderkanälen mal vertikal zu probieren....#6 

Wir können gerne nochmal zusammen los, am Besten an den Wochenenden. Meld dich einfach bei mir....

Und viel Erfolg bei deinem Angriff auf die Leeraner Hafen-Zander...#6


----------



## serge7 (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Petri @ All,

Leute das läuft ja wie geschnitten Brot bei Euch. Hut ab!

Ich bin Mitglied im AV Jever und seit kurzem auch mit Gufi unterwegs. Wir haben zwar nicht so eine riesige Gewässerauswahl wie ihr aber dennoch: klein und fein!

Beste Grüße
Sergio


----------



## Gejolo (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Du solltest doch meine "Geheimwaffe" nicht veröffentlichen :q !


@ Guen

Deine Geheimwaffe sieht ja aus wie'n gerupftes Huhn.
Auch wohl so'n bischen ekelig find ich.
Aber wenn's fängt #6
Hast dir schon Gedanken über den Nachschub gemacht?

Naja... denn man viel Erfolg damit.

Gruß Gejolo


----------



## kiesewetter (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@ Tierfreund @ Guen

An dem Trick mit dem halbverdauten KöFi ist was Wahres daran#6 
Zu meiner KöFi Zeit -Anno 1989 :q - habe ich 60 % der Zander auf Köderfische erbeutet, die schon einmal „genommen wurden“ bzw. gefangen hatten  
Das macht den launischen Zander halt an, wenn schon einmal einer seiner Artgenossen „probiert hat“ :l und es nimmt den listigen und vorsichtigen Zander die Scheu #a 

Na ja, zugegeben war ich damit hauptsächlich in Baggerseen erfolgreich, dann dort gab es ja keine KRABBEN, welche diese Art von Köder in den Flüssen halt auch sehr zu schätzen wußten |krach: 

Ein weiterer Vorteil hierbei ist, es spart KöFi´s und die zum Teil sehr zeitintensive Beschaffung solcher |uhoh: die Zeit kann man dann lieber auf seinen Zielfisch verwenden #: 
Für die Flüsse und Kanäle ist der Futterkorb mit „Fischhack“ eine bessere Alternative – halt resistenter gegen Krabbenscheren |evil: und hat mir auch schon den einen oder anderen Aal eingebracht ... lang ist es her  

Es ist wie beim Karpfenangeln, ausprobieren und nicht immer das tun was alle machen |kopfkrat 

Mit GuFi bin ich z.Z. noch blutiger Anfänger, blutig auch deshalb weil ich mir hier einen „Wolf“ werfe und viele meiner GuFi über Seepferdchen jetzt schon mindestens Bronze haben – nutz Gummi eigentlich mit der Zeit ab ;+ 
Viel Spaß weiterhin beim Fischen und echt toller Chat hier #6 !!!



Viele Grüße aus Leer, von dem, der mit dem Gummi tanzt |supergri


----------



## Guen (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@all

Das faszinierende an der Aktion war ,das der halbverdaute Jungzander etwa 20-25cm lang war ,der gefangene Zander war 58cm |rolleyes !War aber wirklich schon zu weich ,das Drachkovitch hielt nicht richtig ,trotzdem gab es nen Biss darauf !Ich bin ja inzwischen zu faul zum Köfistippen ,sonst würde ich wieder mehr mit dem System angeln ,war ne Zeitlang sehr erfolgreich damit !

Gruss Guen


----------



## kiesewetter (1. November 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@ Guen,

hatte damals noch ein KöFi Aquarium mit reichlich Vorrat.
Hauptsächlich mit kleinen Brassen und Gründlingen, die ich beim Senken erbeuten konnte.
Die beiden Arten liefen am besten, da sie dem Zander aufgrund ihres Lebensraums wohl am meisten zwischen die Zähne kommen |rolleyes  

In dem besagtem Aquarium hälterte ich KöFi´s von 3cm bis kappt 10cm. Eines Tages erbeutete ich beim Senken einige Zander von ca. 5cm Größe, die ich dann in meinen Teich umsiedeln wollte. Eine Zwischenstation war mein KöFi Aquarium und siehe da, die 5cm Zander vergriffen sich an den kleinen Brassen.|kopfkrat 
Nach ca. 2 Tagen an denen dem Zander noch das Schanzende aus dem Maul ragte, verdauter er seinen Brocken endlich #c 

Also keine Angst vor GROSSEN Ködern .... auch wenn sie manchmal nur 4cm lang sind :q


----------



## Steph75 (1. November 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@Guen:Wind ist gut,je mehr desto besser.
Ja Ja ich weiss.Hab aber vorletzten Sonntag bei dem Wellengang mehr mit Wasserschöpfen als mit Angeln verbracht,weil mir der Wind(mit Stärke 7) jedesmal die Wellen ins Boot gedrückt hat.Ansonsten macht mir das nichts aus.Hatte vor 3 Jahren mal auf der Zanderkuhle ne wahre Sternstunde.Da war der Wind so stark das ich mit dem Boot fast nicht um die Ecke vom Einlauf kam.


----------



## zanderspezi (15. November 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

hallo,

fahren am wochende wahrscheinlich wieder zum Timmeler Meer, wollen es ma wieder auf Zander probieren. Hat den von euch einer Fangmeldungen vom Timmeler Meer gehört?? Und wie siehts mit Aalen aus??#c
Weiterhin wünsch ich euch viel Erfolg.#6

mfg

zanderspezi


----------



## Holger (20. November 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*



zanderspezi schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> fahren am wochende wahrscheinlich wieder zum Timmeler Meer, wollen es ma wieder auf Zander probieren. Hat den von euch einer Fangmeldungen vom Timmeler Meer gehört?? Und wie siehts mit Aalen aus??#c
> Weiterhin wünsch ich euch viel Erfolg.#6
> ...


 
Wie isses denn gelaufen am Timmeler Meer ??? Vor einer Woche wurden zwei gute Zander von 9 und 14 Pfund gefangen, auch wird generell dort gut Zander gefangen.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (20. November 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

...moin Holger...


----------



## stefanwitteborg (20. November 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

ESwar einmal....ein Wochenende in Ostfriesland...

Konnte ein paar nette Fische verhaften...


























Der eine Zander hatte den Angstdrilling im Kiemenbogen sitzen...Bombenfest...deswegen das viele Blut...


War ein geniales Wochenende...mal sehen wie das nächste wird...

Beste Grüsse Stefan


----------



## Holger (20. November 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Achso, wollte mal ein klein wenig von der letzten Woche berichten, denn ich hatte Urlaub und war fast jeden Tag am Wasser.....
Es fing gut an am letzten Samstag, wo ich mit User "Kiesewetter" unterwegs war und 3 Zander fing, davon zwei Gute von 64 und 69 cm. Am selben Tage verlor ich auch noch einen richtig guten Zander, der mir nach dem Anschlag sofort auf die Bremse ging. Leider stieg der Fisch, der sich nach 80+ anfühlte, nach kurzem Drill wieder aus.
Die nächsten Tage liefen dann sehr verhalten. War teils mit meinem Bruder und Kollege Tim aus Schortens unterwegs. Tim konnte an einem Tag noch nen schönen 64er verhaften, aber ansonsten höchstens mal ein Nemo dabei und Bisse waren Mangelware. 
Am Donnerstag lief es etwas besser, ich hatte ein paar Zander bis 60 cm und zwei nette Barsche. Am Freitag kam dann Stefan Witteborg dazu. Er fing während seines verlängerten WE’s in Ostfriesland noch einige Zander, auch ein paar Gute zwischen 60-70 cm. 
Am Samstag kam dann für mich ein sehr ärgerliches Erlebnis. Mit Witteborg und User "njoy1848" alias Stefan aus Bochum, der am Samstag hier ankam und das WE verbrachte, bekamen wir an einer Stelle einige Bisse. Nachdem Witteborg und ich jeweils einen kleinen Zander fingen, bekam ich auf ein Mal einen knüppelharten Biß. Nach berstendem Widerstand konnte ich nach vielleicht 10 Sekunden dann die Schnur ganz locker einkurbeln. Der Wirbel war aufgebogen !!!! Warum ,weiß ich bis heute nicht. Verwende Crosslocks von Ron Thompson, die mich bis dato eigentlich restlos überzeugt haben. Der Wirbel muß wohl vorher irgendwo an einem Hänger oder sonstiges beschädigt worden sein. Auf jeden Fall eine herbe Enttäuschung, denn das war der 2. Große Zander innerhalb einer Woche, der sich verabschiedete.
Am Sonntag machten wir mit 4 Leuten erst eine Hechttour, was nach den mäßigen Zandertouren etwas für Laune sorgte bei derben Hechtattacken auf flachlaufende Wobbler. Konnten einige Esoxe bis ca. 65 cm landen. Anschließend fischten wir noch 2,5 h auf Zander, was ein paar Nemos brachte und dem Bochum-Stefan zumindest einen 55er....

Fazit: 
Nach 2 sehr lohnenswerten Urlaubswochen im Oktober, wo ich im Schnitt 4 Zander hatte,teilweise auch Tage mit 8-9 Zandern, folgte die Ernüchterung Mitte November......die Zander lassen ganz stark nach auf GuFi an den Gewässern, wo ich gern fische. 

Vielleicht sollte ich den gestachelten Jungs beim nächsten Mal statt Gummi mal echten Fisch präsentieren.....


----------



## willi1980 (20. November 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Mein gott das sind ja echt mal kleine tierchen. Leute wartet ab ich  die angel, und vier tage  zeit. lieber holger und lieber Stefan  nächstes wochenende zeig ich es euch !!!!!!!!!!denn dann gibt es angeln für anfänger !!!
mfg Willi


----------



## Holger (21. November 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Willi !!!!!

Große Klappe, nix dahinter.....#d  die jahrelange Erfahrung wird am komenden WE siegen....:m Späßle.....


Nochmals herzlichen Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Angelprüfung und viel Spaß heut beim Tackle kaufen für 750 Flocken.....#6


----------



## stefanwitteborg (21. November 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

....ja wir werden sehen, wer die Tränen in den Augen hat...


----------



## njoy1976 (21. November 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Ohh, welch eine Kampfansage. Zieht euch warm an...

@ Willi

Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung!!!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (24. November 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

...heute gehts wieder für 4 Tage nach Ostfriesland...
...vielleicht sieht man sich am Wasser...
...Beste Grüsse Stefan...


----------



## John Doe12 (24. November 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Ja das ist schön Stefan,so langsam überlegen wir Ostfriesen ob wir nicht ne Steuer für dich einführen,Raubfischfangsteuer oder so hehe.

Quatsch viel Spaß wie immer wünsch ich dir und man sieht sich,kann dich verstehen,ist ja auch schön hier zum angeln.

Gruß

Martin


----------



## Holger (24. November 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Vereinstechnisch ist der Stef ja schon Ostfriese, schließlich ist er schon länger BVO-Mitglied. 

Die Nordrhein-Vandalen wissen halt, wo es am Schönsten ist...:q


----------



## IngoSuntken (28. November 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Nachdem mein PC eine Weile nicht mehr so richtig wollte und auch all meine Passwörter weg waren, bin ich auch wieder dabei! #6 

Passend dazu war ich heute auch noch angeln. In den letzten Wochen war ich leider aus zeitlichen Gründen kaum am Wasser und wenn, dann schoss das Wasser nur so durch unsere Tiefs!
Egal, heute war es sehr gut und auch die 80er Marke fiel dabei! 
Zudem gesellten sich noch ein 64er und ein 45er hinzu. Einen guten Fisch verlor ich. Habe heute mal den guten alten PB-Gufis vertraut. So wie damals halt..........! ;-)

Den weißen Nebel könnte ich auch weglassen, aber will einfach Ruhe an gewissen Stellen! ;-)

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Holger (28. November 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Sauber, Ingo, klasse Fisch !!!!  #6 

Da geht ja doch noch was mit GuFis...... 

So ein Fang motiviert mich doch mal wieder loszugehen, nachdem ich im Moment nicht so heiß auf das Angeln bin.

Vielleicht am WE, aber erst Mal muß ich meine Grippe auskurieren´.....:g


----------



## hans (28. November 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

#6Ingo nicht schlecht, war heute auch noch nach der arbeit hin, gleich am anfang einen schönen biss leider nicht verhaftet, dann  nach 1 stunde ein 78 zander, dann in der dämmerung noch ein paar bisse aber auch keinen von verhaftet.


----------



## John Doe12 (28. November 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Hallo

Welcome back Ingo#h

Petri zu den schönen Fischen,verlernt hast es ja nicht trotz Pause hehe.

@Hans auch ein Petri 78 ist doch ne gute Nummer.

Ein paar hab ich dann auch noch zu vermelden aus den letzten Wochen.

3 Zander aus dem schönen Norder Kanal,(das kann ich ruhig schreiben mehr Angler gehen nicht momentan haha) zweimal 70+ und ein 82er im gröbsten Unwetter,Sturm und Regen vom feinsten.Naja die Fische hats nicht gestört und mich später auch nicht mehr.

Sonntag hatte ich 6 Zander bis 65 cm und nen 70er Hecht auf meiner Krummhörn-Tour.

Jo das wars dann erstmal,mit Fotos hab ichs auf unserer HP versucht aber durch die ganze Hintergrund veschwind Aktion sahen die so zum:vdas ich sie wieder gelöscht habe.Sonntag war ich alleine und da mach ich keine Bilder mehr,dauert einfach zu lange und die Qualität von nem Handy ist auch nicht so berauschend.

So Petri Heil allen Fängern bis zum nächsten WE

Martin

Herr Witteborg sie bald einheimischer,wie ist es denn bei dir gelaufen?


----------



## goeddoek (28. November 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Best, Ingo #6 |wavey: 

Dickes Petri Heil auch von mir :m 

So sachte passiert was in Sachen Zander, was ?


----------



## Holger (28. November 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@ Martin & Hans

Sauber, das sind doch gute Fische !!! Dickes Petri von mir...#6 

@ Goeddoek

Naja, "so langsam" passt nicht ganz....schon im Oktober gab es reichlich Zander, die Stückzahlen waren sogar weitaus besser. Es gab viele Tage, an denen es sogar zweistellig wurde. Aber durch das milde Wetter lassen sich die Zander jetzt sogar Ende November nicht lumpen und beißen gut auf GuFis. Normalerweise wäre das Wasser jetzt um einiges kälter und die Zander wären träger, aber so......ist doch schön für uns. :m 
Und scheinbar legen besonders die guten Zander über 70 cm nochmal nen Endspurt hin....:g


----------



## IngoSuntken (29. November 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@ All: Danke! Aber gelaufen hat es eigentlich eigentlich von Anfang August bis Ende Oktober sehr gut. Wie Holger schon sagte, es waren diverse zweistellige Tage dabei, bis hin zu 20 Zandern! #6 

Im Moment ist nicht mit großen Stückzahlen zu rechnen, aber der eine oder andere gute Fisch kann dabei sein! Auch kleine Zander werden beißen!

Einfach probieren!

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## John Doe12 (29. November 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Hallo

Genau erstmal danke für die Petri`s.

Wie Ingo schon geschrieben hat,man fängt momentan weniger,aber meist ist ein guter dabei,bei den Temperaturen wissen die Fische auch nicht mehr was los ist.

Gruß

Martin


----------



## hans (29. November 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

:mBin heute nochmal zu der stelle gefahren und hatte nach 10 minuten den ersten biss nichts wieder mal zu spät reagiert, der nächste biss sehr vorsichtig ein schöner zander von 89 cm, danach hatte ich noch ein paar bisse aber leider nichts davon gehakt, diesen habe ich auch mitgenommen deshalb habe ich auch ein foto davon (ist nr. 5 den ich dieses jahr mitgenommen habe).


----------



## IngoSuntken (29. November 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@ hans: Superfisch! #6  Glückwunsch! 

Ich war heute mit AB-Mitglied RalfSchmitzHH los und wir fingen gemeinsam 4 Zander von 60, 56, 55 und 50cm. Ein kleiner Zander schüttelte sich ab und einen Hammerbiss konnte ich nicht verwerten, da der bessere Zander den Gufischwanz auf den Jighaken gedrückt hatte! 

Es war ein wunderbarer Nachmittag bei wunderschönem Wetter! 

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Holger (29. November 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@ hans 

Super Fisch, dickes Petri !!! Schöner Zander mit Dickbauch, dürfte so 13 Pfund haben, denk ich. #6 
Und schicke Pantoffeln haste an.....:q  

@ Ingo

Wie schon am Telefon, auch ein petri von mir....


----------



## Steph75 (29. November 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@Ingo Suntken
Glückwunsch zu den schönen Zandern.Finde das mit dem Nebel allerdings ein wenig übertrieben.Das du nicht möchtest,das an deinen Angelplätzen ganze Heerscharen von Anglern auftauchen kann ich gut verstehen aber man braucht das nicht in jedem Beitrag zu erwähnen.Du könntest doch einfach die Fische in eine Richtung halten wo nicht gleich ersichtlich ist wo du gefischt hast.Viel Erfolg weiterhin.Mfg


----------



## IngoSuntken (29. November 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@ Steph75: Leider nimmt der Zander-Boom immer mehr Überhand und einige Angler rennen bei dem kleinsten Tipp oder Stichwort gleich an Stellen, wo andere fangen. Vor einigen Jahren hatte ich da noch kein Problem mit! Ende der 90er Jahre konnte ich z.B. mit der Gufirute am Knockster Tief rauf und runter spazieren, den ganzen Herbst durch und traf höchstens mal einen Köfi-Angler. Heute wird man teilweise von Gufis erschossen! Es ist einfach grausam. Um dieser negativen Entwicklung nicht noch mehr Futter zu geben, verschleiere ich die Hintergründe. Im Minutentakt kommen und gehen die Angler.
Und Montag und auch heute konnte man die Fische nur in eine Richtung halten! Da kann man sich nicht einfach so drehen, denn Du weißt passiert, wenn man in die Sonne hinein fotografiert! 
Ansonten nehme ich gern die andere Richtung ohne Gewässer!

Gruß Ingo


----------



## RxlfSchmxtzHH (29. November 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Hallo zusammen!

@Ingo!
Ein prima Nachmittag; hat großen Spaß gemacht und kurzweilig wie immer!! Wir sehen uns! Ich habe Schwierigkeiten die Bilder hochzuladen; kannst Du mal probieren? (Du hast Post ;-) )

@Steph75
Heute habe ich einen relativ kleinen Zander gefangen. Als ich den Fisch versorgt habe, hat sich ein weiterer Angler genau dort platziert und mit seinem Gufi angefangen zu fischen..... Und genau das Gleiche passiert, wenn auf den Bilder irgendwie zu erkennen ist, wo sich der Fang abgespielt hat! Ingo macht das absolut richtig. An der Elbe in Hamburg sind in der Vergangenheit gute Spots sehr schnell zu "Wallfahrtsorten" geworden; nur weil die Fotos Hinweise gegeben haben..

Gruss Ralf


----------



## Guen (29. November 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@Ingo

Wenn Du Dein Gesicht mitverschleierst ,dann werden die Fotos gleich um ein vielfaches besser |supergri  !

@all 
Schöne Fische Mädels #6  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## RxlfSchmxtzHH (29. November 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@Guen

Ich kenn Dich leider nicht persönlich, höre aber von Ingo nur Gutes über Dich!

Das mit dem Gesicht vernebeln ist aber nicht nett |rolleyes


----------



## Guen (29. November 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Ingo wird es verkraften  !Dem kennenlernen steht ja nix im Wege ,einfach melden  !

Ansonsten danke für die Blumen ,kann das Kompliment auch gleich zurückgeben !

Gruss Guen


----------



## John Doe12 (29. November 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@Hans hab dir ja schon ein Petri auf unserm Board gewünscht|wavey:

Mmmhhh Ingo ohne Kopf,naja so hä.... isser ja auch nicht lol

Zum Glück gibts ja noch genügend Stellen wo man ungestört fischen kann.

Ich halte es mittlerweile so,das ich einfach keine Bilder mehr mache wenns nicht paßt,auch nicht schlimm ich hab mittlerweile soviel Bilder,das ich noch ein paar Jahre was zum schauen habe hehe.
Wie ein Zander aussieht weiß ich ja zum Glück.

@Ingo irgendwie fang ich keine Hechte mehr im KT,geht das nur mir so oder ist das allgemein rückläufig?

Gruß

Martin


----------



## stefanwitteborg (30. November 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

...war ja auch mal wieder 4 Tage bei Euch:q ...
...war jeden Tag am Wasser, aber hauptsächlich mit Köderfisch, da ich ja den Willi1980 dabei hatte, er ist ja blutiger Anfänger in Sachen angeln...
...waren auch ein bißchen wobbeln morgens, aber so richtig Hunger hatten die Hechte wohl nicht...
...trotzdem sind ein paar an den Haken gekommen...
...alles keine Riesen...so bis 60zig...|kopfkrat 
...was aber auffällt, es sind noch ganz schön viele Jungfische in den flachen Gräben unterwegs...
...schon krass für Ende November...;+ 
...bei den Zanderjagd lief es nur einen Tag erwähnenswert, 5 Bisse auf Köfi, 4 verwandelt...aber auch keine Riesen...
...zwischendurch habe ich auch ein paar Würfe gemacht, die Bisse kamen, aber mein Händchen war einfach zu langsam...2 verabschiedeten sich nach kurzem Drill...der Rest blieb da wo sie eigentlich hingehören... 
...war mal wieder ein schönes langes Wochenende in der geilsten Gegend Deutschlands...
...und nicht das letzte dieses Jahr...
...Beste Grüsse Stefan...


----------



## IngoSuntken (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

So, hier noch ein kleiner Nachtrag zu Mittwoch! Ein paar Pics! Keine  
besonderen Fische, aber hier mal ein 50er und ein 60er. (Danke an Ralf für die Pics!) Schließlich lebt das AB von den Pics. Einige haben zwar Recht, dass es eigentlich nicht lohnt, hier Standard-Fische zu posten, von denen man Dutzende im Jahr fängt, aber dennoch untermalen sie die Berichte. Es ist zwar schön, wenn jemand schreibt, dass er z.B. einen 65er gefangen hat, (glauben wir auch ja alle), aber mit Foto ist es eben noch netter, oder!? 

Und manchmal lässt sich der Nebel nicht vermeiden! Oft geht es auch ohne!


----------



## Holger (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Schöne Pics, Ingo....#6 

hast auch Recht, Bilder gehören irgendwie dazu....man muß nicht jeden 40er Zander knipsen, das wird in anderen Threads genug gemacht :q , aber und zu sollte schon was Visuelles von den Zander in O-Land da sein.

Hoffe, das ich zu Weihnachten von meiner Freundin die gewünschte Digi-Cam krieg, dann gibts auch in Zukunft von mir mehr Bilder. Wir haben zwar eine zu Hause, aber die gehört zum Einen Marina und zum Anderen ist die nicht das Wahre...#d 

mache momentan wenn überhaupt welche mit dem Handy, und die Qualität is dann doch meist schlecht.


----------



## John Doe12 (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Jo irgendwie habt ihr recht,allerdings wenn man alleine ist,ist es echt nicht leicht,naja ich werd mal meine alte Digicam wieder in die Ködertasche packen und dann gibts auch wieder vernünftige Fotos,das mit dem Handy is nich so das wahre.

So morgen ist unser alljährliches Boardie-Angeln mit anschließendem Essen,also nicht wundern,das morgen soviele Leute in der Krummhörn rumlaufen die gehören alle zu unserer Homepage haha.

Man sieht sich,noch 2 Wochen arbeiten und dann ist urlaub bis zum 08.01.07 Juhu.

Martin


----------



## Steph75 (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@Ingo Suntken
Du magst ja recht haben.Ich wollte da auch ja nur mit sagen,das damit die Aufnahmen leider nicht mehr besonders gut aussehen.Hätte nicht gedacht das die Emder Gegend auch schon so überlaufen ist.Ich war dort schon länger nicht mehr Gufieren.Ich bin ohnehin mehr der Bootsangler,da hat man auch nicht so leicht Leute die einen auf der Pelle hocken.Ich bin sowieso der Meinung,das jetzt gerade im Herbst/Winter an den Scharkanten der tieferen Seen mehr zu holen ist als im Kanal.Da ich Neuling hier im Board bin,muss ich aber staunen was ihr noch so alles aus den Kanälen rauszaubert.Vieleicht werd ich das noch mal antesten.Vieleicht sieht man sich ja mal.Und das mit dem Gesicht verschleiern würd ich aber lassen.Dann sehen die Pics erst recht sch.... aus.


----------



## John Doe12 (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Hallo

Hier mal der Bericht von unserm Miniboardietreffen.

http://angeln.de/cgi-bin/ib3/ikonboard.cgi?;act=ST;f=7;t=3565;st=1560

Gruß

Martin


----------



## Holger (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

4 Zander is ja ganz ordentlich, der Fisch von Andy is echt super. Ein strammer 81er, dickes Petri an dieser Stelle !!! Zwar waren die anderen Zander eher klein, aber der Fisch macht alles wieder wett....

Ich war heut auch los, aber nach 2,5 h hatte ich keinen Bock mehr, da nur 1 Zander zum Vorschein kam, und der hatte auch mal grad so 50 cm.

Bin dann danach zum Hechte Angeln gefahren, was auch ganz gut geklappt hat. Der Illex hat gut gelitten, mehr als meine GuFis am Vormittag....|supergri


----------



## stefanwitteborg (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

...alles angelt mit Illex...:m 
...ne ne ne...#t 

...Petri zu Euren Fischen...


----------



## Steph75 (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Ich wünsche allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest,einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und ein erfolgreiches Angeljahr 2007


----------



## Ossipeter (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*



Steph75 schrieb:


> Ich wünsche allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest,einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und ein erfolgreiches Angeljahr 2007




Das wünsch ich euch da oben im hohen Norden auch!


----------



## IngoSuntken (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Auch von mir an ALLE hier ein frohes Fest! |wavey: 

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## John Doe12 (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Shließe mich mal an Frohes Fest allen hier und guten Rutsch,wer Neujahr angeln will sollte Silvester nicht so tief ins Glas schauen hehe

Gruß

Martin


----------



## stefanwitteborg (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

...waren vor Weihnachten ja auch noch für ein paar Tage an euren "Schloten" angeln...

...ein paar Fische sind dabei an den Haken gesprungen...

...dazu noch wie ich finde ganz geile Bilder mit dem Doppelregenbogen und den 3 Windrädern...


----------



## stefanwitteborg (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

...und noch zwei...


----------



## IngoSuntken (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@Stefan: Schöne Bilder! 

Ich dachte schon, ich schaffe es nicht mehr in diesem Dezember, aber ich war doch tatsächlich nochmal angeln! 

Es war ein schwacher Tag in Ostfriesland, wenn nicht dieser dicke Baumstamm von Hecht gewesen wäre! 106cm war er lang! Kaum war es halbwegs hell heute, biß er auf einen Kopyto! Der Drill war kurz, etwa eine Minute, dann lag er schon im Kescher! 
Zander waren auch unterwegs, aber dummerweise verloren wir sie kurz vor dem Kescher! :-(  Ein 70+ wäre wohl dabei gewesen! 

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Holger (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Du hattest mir ja heute morgen schon gesimst, aber das der Hecht so fett ist.....:q  Hammer, dickes Petri !!! #6 

Was du beim Zanderangeln an Hecht fängst, das fängt kein Hechtangler an Zandern.... 

Echt gewaltig, die dicke Dame.....


----------



## serge7 (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Moin Ingo, Petri Heil auch von mir. Das ist echt ein sauberes Ding! Sieht fast größer aus als 1,06 m.

Und ist auch größer als der, den der Koch-Matze Dir auf der neuesten F+F DVD vor die Nase hält...


----------



## John Doe12 (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Ein dickes Petri aus Norden,da haste ja mal wieder ne stramme Dame erwischt|schild-g

Man sieht sich.

Martin

@Witteborg

Schöne Fotos,den Doppelregenbogen haben wir auch gesehen an dem Tag war echt chic.


----------



## hans (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

#6von mir auch ein petri zu dem hecht und den fischen von witteborg + kollege.
@witteborg auf der einen strecke hätten wir uns eigentlich sehen müssen bin dort oft, aber man sieht sich bestimmt mal.#h


----------



## Holger (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*



serge7 schrieb:


> Moin Ingo, Petri Heil auch von mir. Das ist echt ein sauberes Ding! Sieht fast größer aus als 1,06 m.
> 
> Und ist auch größer als der, den der Koch-Matze Dir auf der neuesten F+F DVD vor die Nase hält...


 
Ach, du hast den Bericht auch gesehen ? Hab ihn mir gestern auf der FuF DVD reingezogen.

Für diejenigen, die es nicht gesehen haben:

Auf der neuen FuF Abo-DVD macht Matze Koch einen Bericht, in dem er über das Uferschleppen auf Hecht berichtet. Es gab bereits mal einen ähnlichen Bericht. Und da sagt Matze Koch, das, Zitat, "ein berühmter Raubfischangler aus O-Land namens Ingo Suntken in einem Forum gesagt hat, das man bei dieser Art nur kleine Hechte fängt" und dann zeigt er Bilder von einem Hecht von 95 cm, den er mit dieser Methode gefangen hat. Als wenn Ingo Hechte interessieren.......der fängt die ganzen Monster nur so nebenbei und braucht die nicht mal gezielt zu beangeln.....

@ Ingo

Die DVD bring ich dir mal mit....vielleicht ja morgen, falls wir zusammen losgehen sollten. Ich bin auf jeden Fall morgen früh mit Köfis am Wasser und hoffe, meine Digi-Cam einweihen zu können....|rolleyes


----------



## serge7 (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Na ja....."berühmt" hat er nicht gesagt sondern "bekannt"...aber macht auch nichts. Ehre wem Ehre gebührt....#h 

In diesem Sinne weiterhin Petri Heil am Wasser für Euch!

Beste Grüße
Sergio


----------



## stefanwitteborg (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@ingo....ein dickes Petri zu dem schönen Hecht!

Der zweite Meter in diesem Herbst,was?

Wünsche allen anderen einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2007!

Wir sehen uns!!!

Beste Grüsse Stefan


----------



## IngoSuntken (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@all: Danke! 

@Holger: Alles gut gesagt! #h 

Nun, ich weiß echt nicht, was das soll mit der DVD, aber vielleicht werde ich es ja mal irgendwann erfahren. Die Uferschlepp-Methode verwendete schon mein Opa und es hat immer gut funktioniert! Man kann damit Hechte in allen Größen fangen. Ist auch irgendwie logisch und bedarf keiner Erklärung. Hecht interessieren mich wenig. Ich hoffe, dem Hecht von gestern geht es weiterhin sehr gut und er trifft niemals auf ein Messer! So kann er wachsen und für Nachwuchs sorgen! #6 

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Steph75 (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@Ingo Suntken
Glückwunsch.Schöner Hecht.Das mit der DVD hab ich noch nicht gesehen.Aber wenn das so ist wie ihr meint kann ich das nicht ganz nachvollziehen.Ich kenne Matze eigentlich recht gut.Da er sich sehr speziell den Hechten widmet fängt er übers Jahr verteilt auch einiges an Meterware.Ausserdem bin ich der Meinung das es keine Methode gibt mit der man entweder nur grosse oder nur kleine Fische fängt.Das sich immer wieder auch Hechte an unseren Gummifischen vergreifen ist mit Sicherheit keine Seltenheit und können damit auch nicht als Beifang bezeichnet werden.Es gibt einige Hechtspezies die hauptsächlich mit Gufis auf Hechte angeln.Guten Rutsch.


----------



## Holger (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*



Steph75 schrieb:


> @Ingo Suntken
> Glückwunsch.Schöner Hecht.Das mit der DVD hab ich noch nicht gesehen.Aber wenn das so ist wie ihr meint kann ich das nicht ganz nachvollziehen.Ich kenne Matze eigentlich recht gut.Da er sich sehr speziell den Hechten widmet fängt er übers Jahr verteilt auch einiges an Meterware.Ausserdem bin ich der Meinung das es keine Methode gibt mit der man entweder nur grosse oder nur kleine Fische fängt.Das sich immer wieder auch Hechte an unseren Gummifischen vergreifen ist mit Sicherheit keine Seltenheit und können damit auch nicht als Beifang bezeichnet werden.Es gibt einige Hechtspezies die hauptsächlich mit Gufis auf Hechte angeln.Guten Rutsch.


 

Hallo Steph(an) !!!

Sag mal, sind wir uns eigentlich schon mal bei Renken & Escher übern Weg gelaufen ? Bin da eigentlich ständig, um Frerich meinen halben Monatslohn vorbei zu bringen....:q 

Zur Sache mit Matze Koch:

Er und Ingo kennen sich ja kaum. Und ich fands komisch, das er meinte Ingo hätte etwas dergleichen in einem Forum gesagt. Da Ingo aber nur hier im AB aktiv ist, und wirklich nur hier, kann das eigentlich nicht sein. Zumal ihm Freund Esox eigentlich sowas von egal ist....wer schon mal mit ihm angeln war weiß, das er jeden Hecht gegen einen Zander geringerer Größe tauschen würde.... Er is nun mal Zanderfreak, und ob Matze oder sonstwer nun irgendwo 30 Hechte über einen Meter fängt ist Ingo wohl egal......mir gehts da etwas anders, ich würd schon gern öfter mal so ne dicke Dame drillen....:g 

Wie dem auch sei, war ja nur ein loser Spruch in einem kleinen Filmchen......und Sprüche machen kann der Koch....#6


----------



## Steph75 (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@Holger
Na wie auch immer.So nen bisschen sticheln unter Anglern gehört wohl dazu und tut auch ja keinem weh.Das kann gut sein das wir uns schon mal bei R u. E überm Weg gelaufen sind.Bin da ja öfters mal.Mit dem halbem Monatslohn könnt bei mir auch hinkommen.Meine Frau schimpft schon immer mit mir aber irgendtwie lächeln mich die Sachen da immer so an.Frerich macht das auch immer ganz geschickt.Wenn wir Sonntags auf dem Boot hocken holt er immer nen neuen Köder aus der Tasche und fängt dann an damit Zander zu ziehen.Das ich den dann mitsamt seinen verschiedenfarbigen Brüdern haben muss ist ja klar.


----------



## Holger (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@ Steph 75

Ja, Frerich is ein Verkaufstalent...so oder ähnlich probiert er das bei mir auch immer. Mittlerweile hab ich ihn aber durchschaut.....:q 



Ich war heute morgen auch mal wieder los zum Zanderangeln. War ja herrliches Wetter....#q  Aber dagegen kann man sich ja anziehen.

Ich war um halb 9 am Wasser und begann mit dem Aufbau, und schon nach wenigen Minuten wurde an einer der Grundruten kräftig Schnur genommen. Zum Vorschein kam ein schöner Zander von genau 60 cm, den ich mitnahm da der Haken tief im Schlund saß. Etwa 20 Minuten später bekam ich einen weiteren Biß, der sich als 40er Mini rausstellte. Der Haken saß glücklicherweise diesmal ganz vorne....
Um 11 Uhr bekam ich dann den 3. Biß, leider schlug ich zu früh an und verlor einen Zander von ca. 60 cm kurz vor dem Ufer. Um 14 Uhr packte ich ein und war zufrieden, es war für diese Jahreszeit ein ordentliches Ergebnis.


----------



## Holger (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Eilmeldung, Eilmeldung.....:vik: 

Soeben erreichte uns (okay, ehrlicherweise gesagt vor einigen Stunden) die Nachricht eines gewaltigen Zanders. Glücklicher Fänger ist Holger D., Ingos bester Kumpel.

Die Fakten....gefangen auf Gufi heut um 13 Uhr, Länge 91 cm. Das Gewicht wird Ingo bereits per Digi-Waage ermittelt haben, ich habe aber noch keine Info.

Aber Bilder....:q 

Dickes Petri an Holly, ein Wahnsinnstier....durfte ihn auch mal stemmen, ich denke 14 Pfund wird er haben....#6


----------



## jigga0 (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

boah ey


----------



## Guen (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Gratuliere Holger ,klasse Fisch #6 !Erkenne ich Bissspuren am Bauch ?Wenn ja ,dann bekomme ich Angst und werde dort nie Schwimmen gehen  !

Gruss Günter

PS.Heut war da ein Foto in der Zeitung :Mann mit Hecht ,102cm ,Angabe ca. 9kg |kopfkrat !Na ja ,wie auch immer ,hat jedenfalls geschlagene 25 !!!!!!!! Minuten mit dem armen Fisch gekämpft ,echt Heldenhaft  ,wat machen die Tussen immer so lange ???


----------



## John Doe12 (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Hallo

Na klasse Holly,wenn ich jemandem so nen Fisch gönne dann dir,:vik:|schild-g#rfalls wir uns mal wieder sehen,nächste Jahr gibts noch ein persönliches Petri

@Günther

1,02 und 9 kg ist gut möglich,nur die 25 Minuten,tja der war wohl noch mal in den Büschen k....n,als er den Hecht zum ersten mal gesehen hat,naja mein Hecht war ein bischen länger aber der Drill dauerte höchstens 10min,aber das war auch ne Luftpumpe mit 14-15 pfd. ca.

So guten Rutsch allen und wer am 01.01.07 am Wasser ist,der hat entweder keine Freunde,oder ist Anitalkoholiker |muahah:|sagnixmehr.

Prost

Martin


----------



## Holger (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@ Guen

Bißspuren hatte Hollis Zander nicht, aber die Schuppen waren total verwachsen....sah richtig strukturiert und interessant aus...... 

Was die Hechte betrifft: Ich denke mal, das die auch nur 5 bis 10 Minuten gebraucht haben, aber das klingt ja so aufregend, "25 Minuten".....#d 

@ Martin und alle andere

Guten Rutsch ins neue (Angel)jahr 2007....wer morgen am Wasser ist, hat wie Martin schon sagt watt anner Marmel oder er hatte was von Ratiopharm....:q


----------



## IngoSuntken (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

So, endlich bin ich auch mal wieder am PC und wünsche EUCH ALLEN hier ein wunderschönes Jahr 2007! 

Zu Holger´s Zander: Er hatte nur 6500g. Nur ist natürlich Blödsinn. 13 Pfd. sind doch top. Aber meine Waage gab nicht mehr her. Vielleicht hatte der Zander auch 10 Std. nach dem Fang einiges an Flüssigkeit verloren. Egal, ein Traumfisch für Holger, der zwar jedes Jahr Unmengen an Zandern fängt, aber in all den Jahren nie die 80er Marke geknackt hat. Dafür dieses Jahr mit 81cm und 91cm! #6 

Zum Zeitungshecht: Nun ja, die Stories kennen wir ja. Ich habe für einen Großhecht an der Spinnrute noch nie über 2 Minuten benötigt. Ein paar schnelle Fluchten machen sie immer, aber dann sind die Jungs schlapp! Ist nun mal so, habe ich nun wirklich schon zu oft erlebt! Woher der Mythos der endlos langen Drills kommt, weiß ich auch nicht. Einerseits wird mancher Angler, der noch nie zuvor einen schönen Hecht an der Angel hatte, etwas nervös sein. Bei der hohen Adrenalinausschüttung geht dann wohl mal das Zeitgefühl verloren! Andererseits kann ein Drill durchaus länger dauern, wenn man den Hecht an monofiler Schnur fängt, vielleicht auch noch an einer weicheren Rute, z.B. mir Köfi! Die letzte Alternative wäre natürlich ein Drillfetischist, der jede Sekunde des Drills auskostet! Aber egal, wie dem auch sei, 25 Minuten sind schon heftig. 

Gruß Ingo


----------



## serge7 (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Frohes Neues zusammen. Da ist dem ein oder anderem ja zum Jahresabschluß nochmal was Schönes ins Netz gegangen. Petri Heil!

Ich kann Eurer Vermutung da nur zustimmen: Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß jemand 25 Minuten mit einem Hecht "rumeiert". Sicherlich, die Räuber haben teilweise ganz schön heftige Fluchten drauf aber nach 10 Minuten sind die spätestens platt. Meine größten Hechte hatte ich bislang auf Köfi mit durchaus weicheren Ruten. Der Größte hatte nen knappen Meter und hat mich 10 Minuten Drill gekostet aber auch nur weil es schon stockdunkel war! Der hat am Ufer dann noch ein bisschen rabatz gemacht...aber wie gesagt: 25 Minuten ist wohl stark übertrieben. Ich könnte mir das nur so vorstellen, daß der Fänger nervlich so angespannt war, daß er mit Versorgen und allem drum und dran erst danach auf die Uhr geschaut hat und wohl meinte, es wäre im Drill soviel Zeit vergangen. Kann schon mal passieren sowas in der Hektik...

Beste Grüße
Sergio


----------



## IngoSuntken (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

So, heute ist es passiert! Eigentlich müsste ich "Zander in Ostfriesland 2007" eröffnen, aber die neue Saison beginnt für mich irgendwie erst am 1.5.2007! 
Da ich ja das ganze Jahr noch nicht angeln war, war ich heute nämlich unterwegs! #6 
Und es hat riesigen Spaß gemacht! Ich war heute dort, wo mich niemals jemand vermuten würde! Ja, sogar ich selber würde mich dort nicht erwarten, aber manchmal sollte man neue Sachen testen. Es lief super, so dass ich heute in 4 Stunden 13 Zander fing. Die besten Fische hatten 72, 58, 56 und zweimal 55cm. Der Rest zwischen 35 und 50cm. Ein Fisch von etwa 70cm schüttelte sich vor dem Kescher ab. Insgesamt hatte ich etwa 40 Bisse heute, die jedoch teilweise sehr zaghaft waren. Viele Fische hingen nur kurz und stiegen sofort aus. 12 der 13 Zander hingen übrigens am Zusatzdrilling!!! Köder: Salt Shaker in 11cm..... + Kopytos.......
Den 72er nahm ich mit, der Rest hat Zahnschmerzen!

Gruß Ingo


----------



## John Doe12 (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Hallo

Ja Ingo da hätte ich dich nun wirklich nicht erwartet hehe.

Petri zum guten Ergebnis und waren ja ein paar schöne Burschen dabei.

Gruß

Martin


----------



## H.Christians (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Na das ist doch mal ein klasse Angeltag Ingo. Glückwunsch.
Werde morgen mal wieder mit der Zahlenkombination losziehen(972631):q :q :q :q , mal schauen wie es dann so läuft.


Gruß

Holger Chr


----------



## Holger (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@ Ingo

" wo mich niemand vermutet......"

Pah, anhand des 3. Bildes habe ich dich eindeutig entlarvt....du hast im eigenen Garten geangelt....:q  

13 Zander is echt ein Hammerergebnis für diese Jahreszeit, das muß man wirklich anerkennen.....Petri Heil, Jung !!! #6


----------



## Guen (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Super Ingo ,ich hatte damit gerechnet das Du nach Hause fährst ,hast also doch weitergeangelt trotz Dauerregen #6 !An der Stelle solltest Du einigermassen Ruhe haben ,pass aber auf das Du nicht verfolgt wirst ,wenn Du zuhause losfährst :q !

Gruss Guen


----------



## IngoSuntken (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@ H. Christians: Was ist, wenn der Martin mal hinfällt? Sind dann die Zahlen alle durcheinander gewürfelt?  Viel Glück morgen!!!

@ Holger: Der 72er biss direkt unter der Wäscheleine! 

@ GUEN: Nass war ich ohnehin schon! Da musste es einfach weitergehen! Bin dann irgendwann wieder ausgestiegen und habe weitergemacht! #6


----------



## stefanwitteborg (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

...dickes Petri Ingo...


----------



## serge7 (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Moin Sportsfreunde,

mal kurze Frage an Euch: Wie ist das bei Euch mit den Schonzeiten für Raubfisch? Ich bin hier (AV Jever) schon auf Entzug seit 1.1.. Hätte aber trotzdem noch Lust zu Angeln. Ich weiß, daß man beim SFV WHV bis 31.1. noch auf Raubfisch kann. Wie ist das denn in Ostfriesland? Gewässer, Vereine, Schonzeiten???

Danke im voraus für Eure Antworten.

Beste Grüße
Sergio

P.S.: Petri Heil, Ingo!


----------



## Steph75 (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@serge7
Schonzeit ist bei uns in Ostfriesland vom 01.02-30.04.Kannst also noch solange das Wetter mitspielt etwas gegen deine Entzugserscheinungen machen.
@Ingo Suntken
Klasse Ergebnis.Gestern haben die Zander aber anscheinend sowieso ganz gut gebissen.War auf dem kleinen Meer und es sind in nicht mal einer Stunde 3 Zander ins Boot gewandert und es gab noch einige kurze Anfasser.Bin dann aber geflüchtet.Wind und Regen wurden so stark das kein Vernüftiges Angeln mehr möglich war.
P.S Die Hecke ist doch sicher der Hotspot.

Mfg Stephan


----------



## Holger (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*



serge7 schrieb:


> Moin Sportsfreunde,
> 
> mal kurze Frage an Euch: Wie ist das bei Euch mit den Schonzeiten für Raubfisch? Ich bin hier (AV Jever) schon auf Entzug seit 1.1.. Hätte aber trotzdem noch Lust zu Angeln. Ich weiß, daß man beim SFV WHV bis 31.1. noch auf Raubfisch kann. Wie ist das denn in Ostfriesland? Gewässer, Vereine, Schonzeiten???
> 
> ...


 
@ Serge 
Wie Steph schon sagte, wir dürfen noch bis zum 31.01. angeln. Wenn du Lust hast, dann komm her....:q wir können gerne auch mal gemeinsam losziehen, meinetwegen auch an diesem WE. Ob nun mit der Spinnrute oder Ansitz, da bin ich flexibel, nur momentan geh ich auch ganz gern mit Köfis auf Zander los.....
Alternativ wäre auch ne Tour mit Spinnern, Wobblern und Jerks auf Hechte möglich, wenn du Lust hast.... 


@ Steph

Petri zu den 3 Zandern !!! Waren das gute Fische oder eher kleinere Zander ?


----------



## serge7 (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Danke Männer für Eure schnelle Antwort...#6 

@Holger
Ich schreib Dir mal ne PN.


----------



## IngoSuntken (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@ steph75: Nicht schlecht! Größe?

Heute war mein Kumpel Holger mit und zusammen hatten wir 9 Zander bis 59cm. 2 Hechte von 81 und 75cm hatte Holger und ich noch 2 tolle Barsche, wobei einer immerhin 36cm hatte! 
Und wieder viele Fehlbisse! 
Bilder gibt es heute mal nicht! Beim nächsten Mal wieder!

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Steph75 (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@Ingo,Holger
Nichts besonderes.Alle so um die 50 cm.Wir hatten dort vor 4-6 Wochen immer wieder wirklich schöne Zander gefangen(mehrere 70+ und einen 80+),aber seitdem komischerweise laufend nur noch Fische zwischen 25!!!!-55cm).Am 24.12 sogar zwei tolle Weihnachtszander von ca.25cm auf 12cm Gummifische!!!?


----------



## John Doe12 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@Ingo+Holger

gutes Ergebnis,wir waren ja ganz in der nähe und hatten 3 Nemos und viele Bisse die wir leider nicht verwerten konnten.

Werd es heute nochmal mit Twistern auf Barsche versuchen,das Wetter ist mal wieder bescheiden aber dafür gib es ja Klamotten

Martin


----------



## Holger (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Ingo, Holger, Martin  & Holger

Petri zu den Fischen !!! #6


----------



## stefanwitteborg (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

...von mir auch ein dickes Petri zu den Januar-Zandern...
...was das warme Wetter nicht alles möglich macht...
...gruß der Stefan...


----------



## IngoSuntken (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Danke Stefan, hat aber nicht viel mit dem warmen Wetter zu tun. Da wo ich sonst fische, läuft nämlich nichts auf Gufi. Gelegentlich mal einer auf Köfi, mehr aber nicht.

Die Fische beißen in einem Gebiet, in dem sehr viele Häuser stehen, daher ist der Kanal auf einer langen Strecke sehr geschützt. Und Wohn-/Stadtgebiete sind im Winter immer gut, z.B. in Norden. Nur in Norden habe ich sie natürlich nicht gefangen.......

Gruß Ingo


----------



## stefanwitteborg (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

...danke für die Info...dann kann ich mir das schon denken... 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Holger (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@ Ingo

Die Lage der Kanäle ist natürlich das Eine, trotzdem glaube ich, das dieses milde Wetter sich schon positiv ausgewirkt hat bzgl. deiner Fänge. Zumal das Wetter auch seit einigen Tagen sehr konstant ist, was ich für wichtig halte...


----------



## IngoSuntken (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@ Holger: Wir hatten schon so viele milde Dezember in den letzten Jahren, da wollten sie auch nie so richtig auf Gufi, abgesehen von absoluten Einelfängen. Halt nur in Wohngebieten...... In Norden fing ich vor einigen Jahren sogar noch bei Randeis oder auch bei Minusgraden und das waren dort keine Einzelfälle. Möglich ist das durch die gewaltig hohe Konzentration der Räuber in bestimmten Stellen im Winter. Sie suchen sich die wärmsten und tiefsten Stellen der Gewässer. Da können schon Unterschiede von 1-2°C bei der Wassertemperatur ausschlaggebend sein. Erwiesenermaßen!  

Wenn Du jetzt Strecke machen würdest an unseren guten Herbst-Stellen, die nicht in Wohngebieten liegen, Du wirst wenige oder keine Bisse auf Gufi bekommen! Das ist sicher! 

Gruß Ingo

P.S.: Ein 84er Wohngebiet-Zander aus dem Jahr 2002 im Anhang. Bei Frost und Schnee........


----------



## Holger (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Das stimmt natürlich. In Wohngebieten macht die Temperatur wohl oft den einen oder anderen Grad aus. Das sieht man ja oft schon wenn man mit dem Auto unterwegs ist und über Landstraßen fährt oder durch enge Ortschaften. Da isses dann in den Ortschaften wärmer, und Fische spüren solche Unterschiede noch mehr. 

Schöner Zander, das Pic kannte ich noch gar net.


----------



## John Doe12 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Hallo

Da bin ich wieder,trotz Sturm hab ich es nochmal gewagt,denn ich wollte wissen,was die ganzen Fehlbisse von gestern waren und nun weiß ich es,Barsche und Minizander.

Habe in 2h bestimmt 20 Barsche bis 32cm und diverse Zander bis 45 cm gefangen,der einzige unterscheid zu gestern,war die enorme Strömung,aber mit nem schweren Bleikopf gings dann schon.

So ich bin beruhigt,nicht nass geworden also ein abwechslungsreiches Angeln heute.


Achso zu den Wohngebieten,das war hier schon immer so,während man im Herbst noch Zander am Hundeplatz fangen konnte,gibts da im Winter garnichts zu holen,sondern nur noch im Stadtgebiet,bzw.Hafen aufwärts,aus dem einfachen Grund,weil es dort halt tiefer,geschützer,etc. ist und dadurch auch wärmer.

Gruß

Martin


----------



## IngoSuntken (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@ Holger: Oh, da kennst Du so viele noch nicht!  

@ martin: Top-Ergebnis! Gestern haben die ja auch erst stark gesielt, erst danach kamen mehr Bisse!


----------



## serge7 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Moin zusammen,

erstmal Petri (wieder mal) an Euch alle. Läuft ja nach wie vor fast länderspielreif...#6 

Zu den Zanderstandplätzen im Winter möchte ich auch noch ganz gerne meinen Senf dazu geben:

Ich glaube daß Holger garnicht so unrecht hat wenn er sagt, daß die momentanen (hohen) Temperaturen für die Jahreszeit die Beißlaune begünstigen. Bestätigen kann ich auch die Annahme, daß es bei konstantem Luftdruck über mehrere Tage dann wesentlich besser beißt. Ich kontrollier das immer auf einem Digital-Barometer (oder wie das Ding heißt). Bei Veränderungen von nur 6 mbar am Tag lief es meistens sehr sehr mau...

Ingo Du hast natürlich (meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach) auch Recht. Ich konnte auch feststellen, daß die Zander im Winter (soweit meine Erfahrungen der letzten Jahre bis jeweils Ende Dezember) meisst auf klein bemessenen Stellen stehen. Wenn man die gefunden hat kann man wirklich doll fangen! Das waren meisst ruhigere und etwas tiefere Stellen z.B. an Brücken und auch Steganlagen bzw. vor Sielen. Da hab ich an bestimmten Tage sehr gute Erfolge gehabt. Aber ob es nun wirklich an der Tiefe liegt (diese Stellen waren dann maximal 1/2 bis 1 m tiefer als anderswo im Gewässer) kann ich nicht mit Bestimmtheit sagen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß diese kleine Unterschiede schon Unterschiede von 1-2 Grad in der Wassertemperatur ausmachen. Wär wirklich mal hochinteressant hier mit einem Thermometer bewaffnet nachzuforschen. Denn ich habe die letzten Jahre auch andere tiefe Stellen befischt und da keinen einzigen Biss bekommen...#c 

Also Männer, ich weiß et auch net so richtig. Immer wenn ich meinte ne Regel gefunden zu haben wars dann doch wieder ganz anders...Aber das ist ja auch das schöne an unserem Hobby.

Beste Grüße
Sergio


----------



## Holger (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@ Serge 7
Klar, Ausnahmen gibt es immer. Generell aber vertraue ich Ingos Aussagen und Erfahrungen immer blind, und bin bisher gut damit gefahren. Aus ihm sprechen halt 10 Jahre mehr GuFi-Erfahrung, da sammelt sich schon einiges an Wissen.

Letztendlich greift aber immer die These "probieren geht über studieren". Manchmal muß man sich echt wundern, wo die Zander stehen.

Sowieso, mit den Zielfischen Zander & Aal (im Sommer) habe ich sowie die meisten hier (denn Ingo, martin, Holger, Witteborg etc.angeln auch gern und viel auf Aal) zwei Arten ausgesucht, die sich absolut nicht in ein Schema pressen lassen. Manchmal beißt es bei scheinbaren Topbedingungen sauschlecht, um dann an Tagen wo du denkst es geht gar nichts, Biss auf Biss zu bekommen.
Aber gerade das ist das Reizvolle an Aal & Zander. Immer, wenn du glaubst des Rätsels Lösung etwas näher gekommen zu sein, rückt sie im nächsten Moment noch weiter in die Ferne....|supergri


----------



## serge7 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Ja da sehe ich genau so. Ich oute mich hier an der Stelle dann auch mal zu meinem zweiten Hauptzielfisch: dem AAL!

Ich angel (und vor allem piere) schon sehr lange auf Aal. Bin mit dem Fisch vor 25 Jahren angefangen, sozusagen schon mit meinem Großvater zusammen, damit aufgewachsen. Beim Aal habe ich schon Sachen erlebt...unfassbar. Wie Du schon sagst: Nicht auszurechnen. Es gibt zwar bestimmte Parameter, die als Basis für gute Bissausbeute stimmen müssen aber welche Bedingungen nun genau auf einen Tag zusammentreffen müssen...auch da bin ich noch nicht hinter gekommen. Beispielsweise habe ich einmal bei Bedingungen die denkbar schlechter nicht sein könnten (2 Grad Lufttemperatur, Bodennebel mit 5 m Sichtweite, Vollmond), bis Mitternacht nicht einen Aal gefangen und plötzlich einen Biss nach dem anderen bekommen und mit 12 Schleichern nach Hause gegangen.#c Oder im vorletzten Jahr mitten im Hochsommer, wo auf der Bildzeitung auf der ersten Seite ein Artikel stand zum aktuellen Rekord-Vollmondstand-Erde-zu-Mond. Der Mond soll an diesem Tag so nah gewesen sein wie nur alle 50 Jahre. Morgens bin ich dann angeln und hatte bis Mittags in größter Hitze 13 Aale. Abends bin ich nochmal hin und fing weitere 14. Den Rest des Sommers dann wieder nichts....#c 

Dieses Jahr will ichs ab April dann aber wieder wissen....|supergri


----------



## John Doe12 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Hallo

Ja der Aal ist der einzige Fisch den ich überhaupt nicht berechnen kann,ich bin zu dem Schluß gekommen das die Burschen Freßphasen haben an denen sie sehr aktiv sind und alles fressen was ihnen vor die Nase fliegt und dann ist wieder tagelang Ruhe und man muß anfangen zu suchen.
Alles schon erlebt Vollmondnächte mit 2stelligen Fängen,nach nem Gewitter kein Biss sowie auch 2stellig,ich hoffe einfach drauf das ich sie erwische wenn sie Hunger haben und gut.
Wo ich wann angel ist natürlich Erfahrung,ob tief oder flach haben die letzten 20 Jahre halt gezeigt,alles andere liegt an diesem für mich unverständlichen Fisch

So ein bischen angeln waren wir auch noch heute,von 9.00 - 12.00 ca. und konnten 1 Barsch von 32cm und 3 Zander bis 40 cm erwischen.

Es ist überall eine Höllenströmung und es ist wirklich schwer so vernünftig zu angeln,darum haben wir es gegen Mittag auch eingestellt.

Gruß

Martin

Kleine Fische haben wir alle schon gesehen,aber trotzdem ein bischen was zum schauen


----------



## John Doe12 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Tja geht nicht mit ändern naja eins hab ich noch


----------



## Holger (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@ Martin & Holger


Petri zum Fangtag !!! Is momentan schwer, aber lieber ein paar Lütte als gar keine. Zumal ihr auch noch unter harten Bedingungen fischen musstet....is das Ergebnis doch okay.

Morgen & Sonntag greife ich wieder an, morgen mit Köfi, Sonntag wird der GuFi angeknüpft. Schaun mer mal, was besser läuft. Aber in 1. Linie hoff ich, das die bis dahin aufgehört haben zu pumpen...sonst wirds kritisch. #c


----------



## serge7 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Tja wie solls auch anders sein bei einem Fisch, der nur in zig Kilometer Wassertiefe laichen kann. Der muß ja bekloppt sein...|supergri 

Petri zu den Fischen!


----------



## John Doe12 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Ja wenn der nicht aufhört zu pumpen seh ich schwarz fürs WE am KT wirste dann nichtmal ein 30 gr. Blei halten können und da kommt es zur Zeit her,alles andere interessante ist ja irgendwie mit dem KT verbunden.

Egal ich werds morgen wieder versuchen,denn ab Montag ist wieder schuften angesagt und wer weiß ob ich vor der Schonzeit nochmal hinkomme

Gruß

Martin


----------



## Steph75 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Moin Leute.
Jaja,dat is nich leicht auf alles eine Antwort zu finden.Ich denk mal in allem liegt ein Körnchen Wahrheit.Das die Zander bei kühleren Temperaturen an tiefere oder geschütztere Stellen wandern,konnte ich in den letzten Jahren immer sehr gut am Timmler Meer feststellen.Das Timmler Meer hat ja im Vergleich zum Kleinen Meer oder auch zum Uphuser Meer eine recht stabile Tiefe(2,5-3,5m)und nur wenige und sehr kleine Löcher(6-7m).In den vergangenen Jahren war es (fast)immer so,das wenn es auch nur etwas kälter wurde,die Zander sofort in den Löchern standen.Wurde es wieder wärmer waren sie wie von Geisterhand wieder überall verteilt.Ich denke mal das sie sehr wohl auch kleinste Temperaturunterschiede wahrnehmen und darauf reagieren.Ich glaube nicht das jetzt an irgentwelchen Stellen,wo sonst gut gefangen wird,nichts mehr gehen soll.Das noch solche Stückzahlen gefangen werden ist doch Beleg dafür das Freund Glasauge noch sehr aktiv ist.Zu den Aalen.Da zerbrech ich mir auch jedes Jahr den Kopf drüber und hab noch keine Lösung gefunden.Ich glaub da gibts auch keine.Uns hat mal nen alter holländischer Berufsfischer erzählt das hätte in erster Linie mit dem Wind zu tun.Garnicht unbedingt die Richtung sondern vielmehr das er über einen längeren Zeitraum mit der gleichen stärke aus der gleichen Richtung kommt.Aber ob da was dran ist.......?!
Ich wünsche allen fürs WE Petri Heil


----------



## Holger (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Der Wind ist auch eine wichtige Komponente, denk ich. Gerade an windigeren Tagen bzw. Nächten fang ich gut. Wenn es komplett windstill ist läuft es meist schlechter, und wenn es beißt sehr vorsichtig.

Konstantes Wetter in Form von Tages,- und Nachttemperatur, Luftdruck und Windrichtung ist sehr wichtig. Absolut übel sind Nebel und drehende Winde, da geht meist gar nix. Man kann auch gut bei Ostwind fangen, vorrausgesetzt er weht konstant über längeren Zeitraum aus dieser Richtung.

Aber egal....lasst uns zu den Z-Fischen zurück kehren....


----------



## Holger (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

War heute gute 4 Stunden mit Köfis auf Zander los, aber viel war es nicht. Ein paar kleine Zander von 45-50 cm, die sich an den toten Rotfedern vergriffen, das wars aber auch schon.

#t Die besseren Zander wollten heut wohl nicht.

Ich traf am Wasser noch den Fänger des 1,02 Meter Hechtes, der vor kurzem in der Zeitung stand. Ich sag mal so, ich weiß jetzt warum der Drill fast ne halbe Stunde dauerte...|supergri


----------



## serge7 (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Petri Holger, es können nicht immer die Großen sein. Für Januar kann man zufrieden sein.

Erzähl: Was hat der solange mit dem Hecht rumgedaddelt?


----------



## Holger (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*



serge7 schrieb:


> Petri Holger, es können nicht immer die Großen sein. Für Januar kann man zufrieden sein.
> 
> Erzähl: Was hat der solange mit dem Hecht rumgedaddelt?


 
Ich erzähl dir das mal, wenn wir zusammen losziehen. Nur soviel: Der Mann hat nen bleibenden Eindruck bei mir hinterlassen...|supergri


----------



## supercook (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Moin Bruderherz.Sonntag zeige ich dir wo der hammer hängt.endlich wieder angeln,nach dem arbeitsreichen Dezember.freue mich ........


----------



## Holger (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@ Supercook

Tja, die einen können kochen, die anderen angeln.....such dir was aus für dich.....:q 


War heute mit Kumpel Tim aus Schortens uterwegs......5 Zanderlarven von 35-45 cm stürzten sich todesmutig auf unsere GuFis, von Größeren keine Spur....#d


----------



## supercook (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Tja,und was von den beiden sachen kannst du eigentlich?


----------



## IngoSuntken (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Erstmal PETRI an alle zu den Fängen!!! 

Einen kleinen Nachtrag hätte ich da auch noch. Am vergangenen Freitag war Boardie RalfSchmitzHH aus Jever wieder einmal zu Besuch in Ostfriesland und natürlich stand ein gemeinsames Fischen an. Mein bester Kumpel Holger kam kurzfristig auch noch hinzu und angelten wir zu dritt in einem städtischen Bereich. Dabei kamen 7 Zander heraus, wobei die Größen auch eher bescheiden waren. Einzig Ralf konnte die 50cm-Marke knacken und fing den größten Fisch des Tages. Viele Fehlbisse kamen noch hinzu!
Es war, wie immer, ein sehr schöner und kurzweiliger Nachmittag. 

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Holger (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 28. Geburtstag, Ingo !!! #h 

Möge die Macht mit dir sein....:q


----------



## stefanwitteborg (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

...ja Ingo, von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag....
...Laß Dich Feiern...
...Beste Grüsse der Stefan...


----------



## IngoSuntken (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Danke Jungs! :vik:  Lieb von Euch!


----------



## John Doe12 (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Hätt ichs man doch heute morgen um 4.30 Uhr geschrieben

Aber in seinem ICQ steht halt was anderes als hier,von daher wußte ich nicht wann er nun wirklich Geburtstag hat

Auch von mir alles gute zum neuen Lebensjahr und weiterhin viel Erfolg beim Angeln sowie im Leben.


Gruß

Martin|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g


----------



## Ossipeter (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Auch aus dem Süden alles Gute und dicke Zander im neuem Lebensjahr!


----------



## IngoSuntken (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@ Martin und Ossipeter: Dankeschön! #6


----------



## serge7 (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Na da hat der gute Holger ja ne kleine Lawine los getreten.|supergri 

Schließe mich an: Glückwunsch Ingo!


----------



## supercook (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@ _ingo:aALLES Liebe Und Gute Zum Geburtstag Vom Supercook Ps:hat Dir Matze Koch Auch Schon Gratuliert? Scheint Ja Dein Freund Zu Sein Grins_


----------



## H.Christians (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@Ingo  Hatte dir ja schon etwas verfrüht gratuliert(Icq hat mich angelogen|krach: |krach: ).
Aber jetzt nochmal:

|birthday: |birthday: |birthday: |birthday: |birthday: |laola: |laola: |laola: |jump: |jump: 

Alles gute zum Geburtstag und weiterhin viele schöne und erfolgreiche Angelstunden.


Gruß

Holger Christians


----------



## IngoSuntken (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@all: Nochmals Danke! 


Heute waren Holger und ich endlich mal wieder unterwegs. Nachdem Holger am Dienstag einen Top-Tag mit 15 Zandern bis 60cm hatte, lief es heute eher bescheiden. Etwa 10 Bisse hatten wir und am Ende hatte Holger einen 62er und ich einen 69er und einen 45er. War also noch ein netter Angeltag.

Gruß Ingo


----------



## John Doe12 (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Na Petri sind doch schöne Fische die ihr gefangen habt.

Mir war das Wetter zu bescheiden heute,mal sehen vllt. geh ich morgen Nachmittag mal hin

Martin


----------



## Steph75 (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@Ingo Suntken
Glückwunsch zu den Fischen und zum GT.
Ich war auch an dem Kanal.Hab zwei 50er Zander und einen 60er Hecht gefangen.Ich war der arme Angler den ihr da so angefahren habt wegen den einen Wurf in eure Richtung.Der wirklich nette Angelkamerad der anfangs in der Kurve war hat sich auch bitterlich über euch beschwert.Ich bin der Meinung das Kamaradschaft am Wasser das Au.O unseres Hobbys ist.Man kann nicht in der Gegend rumlaufen und sich benehmen wie die Axt im Walde.Ich für meinen Teil behandel jeden vernüftigen Petri Jünger mit Respekt.


----------



## RxlfSchmxtzHH (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*



Steph75 schrieb:


> @Ingo Suntken
> Glückwunsch zu den Fischen und zum GT.
> Ich war auch an dem Kanal.Hab zwei 50er Zander und einen 60er Hecht gefangen.Ich war der arme Angler den ihr da so angefahren habt wegen den einen Wurf in eure Richtung.Der wirklich nette Angelkamerad der anfangs in der Kurve war hat sich auch bitterlich über euch beschwert.Ich bin der Meinung das Kamaradschaft am Wasser das Au.O unseres Hobbys ist.Man kann nicht in der Gegend rumlaufen und sich benehmen wie die Axt im Walde.Ich für meinen Teil behandel jeden vernüftigen Petri Jünger mit Respekt.



@Steph75
Erste Überlegung: PN an den Boardie, um Klärung herbei zu führen bevor das "schwarze Brett" aktiviert wird?

Zweite Überlegung: Ich kenne Ingo und Holger schon eine ganze Weile; die Beiden "wie die Axt im Walde" (Dein Zitat)????? Selber alles Richtig gemacht?

@Ingo
Wir sollten mal einen "Hamburger" Fotokurs machen ;-)

Gruss Ralf


----------



## Matze Koch (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Moin, Communiz... Commjuni... Leute! 


Soll niemand behaupten können, ich würde meinen gesellschaftlichen Verpflichtungen nicht nachkommen, wenn vielleicht auch etwas spät: 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, alles Gute und Gottes Segen nachträglich zum "wasweissichwievieltengeburtstach" Ingo! :q Halt die Ohren steif, und lass Dich nicht auf DVDs von fremden Männern anquatschen! #d 




Matze |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Hallo Matze, herzlich willkommen an "Board" ))


----------



## serge7 (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Na.........da kennt ihr Euch ja wohl doch ihr zwei.|supergri 

Wenn der Onkel Matze hier schon hochoffiziell die Glückwünsche postet... 

@Matze

Mach weiter so, mein Junge. Dat gefällt mir was Du da regelmäßig für die F+F DVD fabrizierst.

Beste Grüße
Sergio


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*



> Dat gefällt mir was Du da regelmäßig für die F+F DVD fabrizierst.


Stimmt!


----------



## goeddoek (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Krischoons, oll Kloet   |supergri |supergri 

Dat had ick hier all maakt > http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=92300&highlight=ingosuntken

Trotzdem, Ingo, auch hier noch mal alles Gute zum neuen Lebensjahr, Landsmann |schild-g :m



Tja - und wenn der "Herr Koch" sich hier ordentlich vorstellen würde, dann könnt' man ihn ja auch richtig begrüßen ;-)


----------



## Holger (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@ Goeddoek

Da fndet der das doch nie, der Ingo....:q 

@ Ingo

Petri zu den Zandern !!!

@ Steph75 

Am Besten immer per Pn klären, dann wird schon alles gut. Petri zu den Zandern und dem Hecht !!!

@ Matze Koch

Weiter so mit deinen Berichten, aber lass die Karnickel in Ruhe....|supergri da fängt man eh nix mit...|rolleyes 



Wir waren gestern 5 Stunden auf dem Timmeler Meer mit 3 Anglern. 1 Biß nach der Marke "ick wull woll, ober ick kann nich", sonst war es nix. Aber windiiiiiiiiig |supergri


----------



## IngoSuntken (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@ all: DANKE, DANKE, DANKE nochmals für die weiteren Glückwünsche! 

@ Steph75: Sorry für die Anmache von uns! So ganz böse war das nun auch nicht gemeint! 
Und zwar deswegen:

1. Wir waren wir beide mächtig geladen, eine Stelle, an der wir jetzt die letzen zwei Wochen fast 50 Zander gefangen haben, in einem solchen Belagerungszustand vorzufinden. Da gab es wohl mal wieder einen Maulwurf, oder einen Analysten, der sich über Fotos hergemacht hat! Mit einer Wurst -oder Bierbude hätte ich dort am Samstag richtig Geld machen können. Zuvor konnten wir dort immer in Ruhe angeln! 
Meine eigene Schuld, weil ich hier im AB schreibe? 
NEIN, denn nirgendwo gab es eine Nennung von Stellen!

2. Stelle Dich doch beim nächsten Mal einfach vor, wenn Du uns schon im Vorfeld erkennst, während Du an uns vorbeiläufst! Und der "kleine Ärger" erfolgte ja auch nur, da Du Dich genau dort neben uns hinstellt hast, wo unsere Würfe ihr Ziel fanden (Dort kamen auch ausgerechnet nur die Bisse). Dadurch konnten wir nur noch verkürzte Würfe machen. Als Du auch noch in unsere Richtung geworfen hast, konnten wir gar nicht mehr werfen. *Das hätten wir Dir aber auch freundlicher sagen können, in diesem Part liegt die Schuld und Unfreundlichkeit voll bei uns!* Man behandelt sich am Wasser mit gegenseitigem Respekt, da stimme ich Dir natürlich zu. Holger und ich halten auch immer einen großen Abstand von anderen Spinnfischern, dies erwarten wir auch im Gegenzug. Mann sollte sich nicht gegenseitig behindern. Im A.V. Jever z.B. und auch in vielen anderen Angelvereinen wird sogar ein 50m Abstand vorgeschrieben. 

3. Beim nächsten Treffen unterhalten wir uns vernünftig, denn Holger und ich sind sehr vernünftig und nicht "wie die Axt im Walde"! 

4. Am Ende noch ein gutgemeinter Rat! Extrem schwere Hänger niemals über die Rute lösen. Denn Deine war Samstag knapp vor dem Zerbersten. Auch wenn geflochtene Schnüre so manches Hindernis lösen. Am besten man legt die Rute ab, öffnet den Bügel und hat immer ein schönes Stück Holz dabei. Die Schnur sollte man um das Stück Holz (oder auch rundes Metall) wickeln und den Hänger somit über die Schnur lösen. So schont man die Rute, die Rolle (das Getriebe leidet auf Dauer), und evtl auch die Haut der Hände! 

@ Matze: Auch einen herzlichen Dank an Dich! Was heißt hier "fremde Männer"? So fremd biste ja auch nicht und außerdem haben mich meine Eltern schon im frühen Kindesalter vor fremden Männern gewarnt! 
Aber mal im Ernst: Wann soll ich das eigentlich gesagt haben, dass man mit der Methode nur kleine Fische fängt? Ich meine, man kann es sich ja nun nicht vorher aussuchen, welche Größe von Hecht man sich erschleppt oder erblinkert, dafür braucht man nicht mal viel anglerischen Sachverstand! Wenn ich das wirklich irgendwo gesagt habe, dann "Schande auf mein Haupt"! |supergri  Toll ,dass Du auch hier dabei bist! Das AB beobachtest Du ja bestimmt auch schon eine Weile unangemeldet! #h 

Liebe Grüße!

Ingo


----------



## Matze Koch (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Nee, sorry, Ingo, ich habe dieses Forum bisher kaum aufgesucht, auch nicht aus dem Hintergrund beobachtet. Mir fehlt einfach die Zeit, habe ja kaum Freiraum das FUF-Forum jeden Tag durchzusehen, was eigentlich Pflichtübung wäre. Darum wird hier wohl auch in Zukunft nicht allzuviel von mir zu lesen sein...#c 

Ich werde halt von Zeit zu Zeit von Kollegen oder der Redaktion drauf aufmerksam gemacht, wenn irgendwo von mir in einer Weise die  Rede ist, das ich mich mal einschalten sollte. 

Aber wenn ich mir Deine Zanderfänge so anhöre, wirds ja wohl mal Zeit einen Artikel über Dich und Kollegen zu schreiben, wie? Hört sich ja utopisch gut an...

Verlang bitte keinen Quellennachweis für Deine Äußerung. Keine Ahnung ob das hier, im BVO Forum oder sonstwo war. Unrecht haste ja auch gar nicht mal. Wie ich auch andeutete: Wenn man es falsch angeht, zum Beispiel trampelt wie ein Elefant, wird man sicher keinen erfahrenen Hecht in Ufernähe überlisten können. 

Macht man`s aber richtig.... :q


----------



## Steph75 (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@Matze.
Hi Matze.Du hier? Was machen die Hechtdamen?
@Ingo
Ich hätte mich schon noch vorgestellt.Hatte anschliessend aber keine Lust mehr.Wie man andere Angler behandelt kann doch eigentlich nichts damit zu tun haben ob diese in irgendeinen Forum aktiv sind.Oder?
Das an der Stelle speziell im Winter gut gefangen wird ist sicher kein Geheimnis.Ich angel dort schon seit Jahren aber das ausschliesslich im Winter,weil
1.Ich diesen Belagerungszustand der Stellen kenne und daher eigentlich garnicht oder kaum noch in Kanälen angel
2.Ich leider manchmal zu Faul bin mein Boot zu wässern ich dann aber trotzdem(wenn ich dann mal Zeit habe)den einen oder anderen Fisch fangen möchte.
So jetzt das ganze mal aus meiner Sicht.
Als ich dort gegen Mittag ankam war lediglich der gute Mann dort ,der in der Kurve war als ihr kamt,ein weitere Angler(ebenfalls in der Kurve)und ein kleiner Junge.
Ich bin dann angefangen bei der Brücke von dem anderen Kanal und hab mich dann in Richtung Kurve vorgearbeitet.Als ich fast dort angekommen war bekam ich mit wie die beiden Angler regelrecht vor euch zu flüchten schienen.Warum weiss ich nicht genau.Er faselte irgentwas von"die zwei Blödmänner".
Ich bin dann meiner Meinung nach weit genug um euch herum gelaufen.Wenn das anders war,dann tut es mir leid.Später sprach ich dann nochmal mit dem Angler mit dem kleinen Jungen.Der meinte ihr wärt sofort angefangen zu angeln obwohl er dort noch am Angeln war.Ihr hättet ihn dort mehr oder weniger weggedrängt.Aber wie gesagt das hab ich nicht mitbekommen.Daher das ganze ohne Gewähr.
Danke für den Tipp mit dem Holz.Aber ich denk da nicht dran weil ich zu selten in solchen verholzten Kanälen angel.Auf dem Wasser brauch ich nur mit dem Boot über den Hänger wegfahren und meistens löst er sich.
Mfg
Stephan!!!


----------



## Holger (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Eigentlich wollte ich nix zu dem Thema sagen. Kenne auch nur die Fassung von Ingo am Telefon und jetzt eben deine, Stephan.

Das einzige, was ich dazu sagen möchte, ist das "der Angler mit dem kleinen Jungen" einen Ruf hat nach dem Motto "ist der Ruf erst ruiniert, lebt es sich ganz ungeniert" #d Was der sagt und was nicht, hat den selben Stellenwert eines umfallenden Sack Reis in Pjöngnang...:q Für den ist jeder Angler ein Dorn im Auge, die ihm seine 40er Zander wegfangen, die dann leider nicht mehr sofort beißen und dann in seine Truhe wandern.

Dem würde ich jetzt keinerlei Glauben schenken, weil er sich nur über Ingo & Holly aufgeregt hat, weil er seine Filets schwinden sah....|gr: 

Was das Andere betrifft:

Du, Ingo & Holly hattet nen denkbar schlechten Start. Aber den hatten meine Freundin & ich auch mal, und das ist 4 Jahre her...:q
also, alles wird nicht so heiß gegessen wies gekocht wird. Schwamm drüber und vergessen....#6 

Wäre mein Vorschlag....


----------



## Steph75 (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@ Holger
Ja mag ja sein.Aber wie ich schon sagte,habe ich das mit den anderen Anglern nicht selber mitbekommen.Darum meinte ich ja auch das ich das nicht sicher behaupten kann.Auf mich hat er eigentlich einen ganz vernüftigen Eindruck gemacht.Das er allerdings nen Kochtopfangler ist konnte ich schon feststellen,da er unbedingt den Zander haben wollte den ich am Ende noch bei ihm in der Nähe fing.Den hab ich ihm dann auch gegeben.Ist ja nichts verbotenes bei.Ich meine das muss jeder selber wissen.Ich für meinen Teil hab eine eigene Ansicht was unsere Mindestmaße betrifft.Was zu hemmunglose Entnahme für Folgen hat hast du ja Sonntag auf dem Timmler Meer gemerkt.
Wie auch immer,war alles nen bisschen Komisch da am Samstag.Ich war wirklich nicht der Meinung das ich die beiden da irgentwie in der Ausübung ihres Hobbys gestört habe.Ich wollte erst noch ein paar Schritte weitergehen aber weil ja vorher noch mehr Angler in der Kurve standen dachte ich es wird schon gehen.Wie Ingo schon anmerkte,hätte man vielleicht ein wenig freundlicher darauf aufmerksam machen können.Ich wäre dann ohne zu murren ein paar Meter weitergegangen.Ist ja Platz genug.Aber wie du schon sagst.Auch von meiner Seite aus Schwamm drüber.
P.S Bin ich froh das ich mein Boot habe,da hat man solche Probleme nicht.
@ Matze
Sag mal,das Thermometer wäre sicher enorm fängig.Hast du schon mal daran gedacht da ein paar Drillinge dranzumachen?


----------



## IngoSuntken (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@ Steph: Also, wir beenden das Thema hier nun absolut! Hier liegt wohl ein dickes Mißverständnis vor. Wie ich aus Deinem Schreiben entnehme, bist Du ein sehr vernünftiger Angler, genau wie Holger und ich. Den Rest zu dem besagten Angler schicke ich Dir per PM! Ich sage nur, da bist Du am Sa. auf jemanden getroffen, für den Zander jeglicher Größe schwimmende Euro-Scheine sind! Daher hat er Holger und vor allem mich als sehr bekannten Angler wohl als große Konkurrenz angesehen. Als er den Platz verließ, standen wir am Wagen und unterhielten uns mit einem anderen Angler, der jedoch dann schnell ging, weil er zum Fußball mußte! Verjagt haben wir da nicht annähernd jemanden! Echt lustig, wie einige Leute lügen!

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## Holger (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*








Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Günter !!!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

...von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag...

Beste Grüsse

der Stefan


----------



## John Doe12 (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Jo Happy Birthday Günther.


|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g|birthday:|birthday:|birthday:|laola:|jump:


----------



## IngoSuntken (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Auch wenn ich es schon am Vormittag gemacht habe, nochmal herzliche Glückwünsche zum Geburtstag und alles Gute im neuen Lebensjahr!  #h 

Ach ja, für mich ist die Saison seit dem letzten Angeln vor fast zwei Wochen beendet! Es lief ja noch recht gut, aber was soll man machen, wenn die Zeit fehlt?
Richtig, warten auf den Mai! #6 

Gruß Ingo


----------



## serge7 (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Schließe mich wie immer an! 

Glückwunsch, Günther.#6


----------



## Holger (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@ Ingo

Naja, die Saison ist ja jetzt auch durch. Irgendwie gut, weil man so mal gezwungen wird, eine Pause einzulegen. Die "Regierungen" werdens danken....:q 

Ich war am letzen WE mit Serge7 bzw. mit Tim aus Schortens Hechte zuppeln....hat Spaß gemacht, das Kontrastprogramm zum Zander. Einige Bisse, ein paar Hechte mittlerer Größe und einen besseren Esox leider im Drill verloren....






Werd am Montag Nachmittag ebenfalls nochmal auf Hecht los, und dann is erst Mal Pause.....

Meine Hoffnung liegt auf einem frühen Frühlingsbeginn mit warmen Tagen im März und ruckzuck sind die Aale wieder munter.....|supergri


----------



## Guen (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Danke für die Glückwünsche Mädels  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## muchti (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

*moin...

gestern gabs 3 zander (knapp 40, 48 und 59cm)
alle auf 12cm kopyto (rot/gelb + braun glitter)

so richtig haben die jungs erst angefangen zu beissen als es schon gedämmert hat...ein guter fisch ist nach zwei metern noch ausgestiegen und einige zaghafte bisse waren überhaupt nich zu verwerten...

werfen war ab 3uhr nachmittags so gut wie nicht mehr möglich da die komplette spule nur noch ein eisklotz war und die ringe auch alle 5minuten zugefroren waren (mein tee war leider irgenwann alle und die schnur musste halt im gefrorenen zustand geworfen werden)

wasser ist zu letztem samstag mal locker 5grad kälter geworden...
*


----------



## serge7 (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@Holger

Yo...schade mit dem schönen Hecht am Samstag. Hab ihn ja auch noch sehen können, wär interessant gewesen den mal zu messen. Aber......es hat leider nicht sollen sein.
Schade auch, daß ich keine Videokamera zur Hand hatte...Sah zugegebenermaßen etwas lustig aus wie Du da (ich übertreibe mal etwas) ne halbe Stunde mit abgerissserner Schnur und erschlaffter Rute und Tunnelblick aufs Wasser auf dem Steg standest. Ich hatte mir doch kurz Sorgen um Dich gemacht muß ich gestehen...:q 

Was das Aalangeln anbelangt bin ich natürlich auch schon wieder heiß wie Frittenfett. Will an diesem WE meine (Aal)Rollen neu bespulen und Montagen knüpfen. Die Saison könnte schließlich früher losgehen als man denkt... 

Beste Grüße
Sergio

Anbei zum Saisonabschluß auch nochn halbstarker Hecht von mir:


----------



## Ostfriese (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Hallo!
Vor ein paar Wochen noch machten gewisse Leute noch ein geheimnis daraus wie und wo sie ihre Zander aus dem Knockster Tief holen so das man meinen könnte da währen noch ganz andere Sachen  zu holen.So mancher hatte sogar Angst er könnte von Zander gierigen Anglern verfolgt werden.Und was muß ich jetzt auf meiner nagelneuen Fisch und Fang Abbo CD sehen, das einer dieser Herren mit einem  Film Team von Fisch und Fang das Knockster Tief abklapert um den Leuten die besten Stellen des K.Tiefs zu zeigen.Einerseitz  wird da so ein geheimnis draus gemacht  und kurze Zeit später werden die Stellen auch noch öffentlich gemacht.
Schade das ich jetzt meine lieblingsstellen wohl vergessen kann.

Schöne Grüße
Ostfriese


----------



## Holger (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Ach so ja.....#t 
Da meldet sich dann plötzlich jemand hier im Forum, motzt über den Film und darüber das wir nie Stellen preisgeben, einer den man hier so gut wie nie im Forum was schreiben sieht. Ein Schelm würde denken, du schaust nur regelmäßig in diesen Thread, um Infos abzugreifen....irgendwie sagt mir das Gefühl, der Schelm liegt gar nicht sooo falsch...
Der Kontakt mit Georg Baumann enstand vor einiger Zeit.....wir verabredeten uns, er wollte für den "Raubfisch" einen Bericht machen, der auch noch kommen wird. Zum Treffen nahm er auch die Kamera mit, und da das Wetter gut war wurden auch Filmaufnahmen gemacht. Ich denke, wenn man mal von seinem hohen Roß runterkommt, wird man auch sagen können das der Film ganz gelungen ist.
Was die guten Stellen betrifft: Wenn das "deine" super Stellen sind, die im Film zu sehen sind, ist dein Repertoire wohl ziemlich begrenzt. Denn das was man auf dem Film sieht sind wohl die bekanntesten Stellen des Knockster Tiefs.....die kennt jeder Zanderangler in Ostfriesland. Die Stellen, die ich gerne für mich behalten würde, die behalte ich auch für mich. Und das waren sicher nicht die auf dem Film zu sehenden. An den gezeigten Stellen habe ich dieses Jahr vielleicht 10 % meiner Zeit verbracht....
Du hast Angst vor Überbevölkerung an den Stellen ???? Die sind doch schon längst überangelt......der Film wurde auf einen Freitag, also kein Wochenende gedreht, Wahnsinn was wir an dem Tag noch für Mengen an Anglern sahen......die Stellen sind sowas von überlaufen......aber gut, dir deine und mir meine Meinung.


----------



## serge7 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Moin Kameraden,

wenn ich auch nochmal meine persönliche Meinung dazu sagen darf:

Ich bewerte nicht, wer welche Stellen verrät oder nicht, ich denke das muß jeder für sich selber wissen. Wir leben in einem freien Land, da darf man damit auch frei umgehen ohne neidisch zu sein o.ä. Es ist ja jedem frei gestellt, Stellen zu verraten oder nicht. Wenn er es denn tut muß man sich aber dann nicht wundern wenn anschließend andere Angler sich auch etwas vom Kuchen abschneiden wollen. Ansonsten behält man dann die Stellen wo man alleine angeln möchte für sich. Ist doch eigentlich ganz einfach...

Deswegen steht es mir auch nur zu, das zu bewerten was ich gesehen habe: Und da muß ich sagen, daß mir der Film sehr sehr gut gefallen hat! Glückwunsch an Holger. #6 

Daß jetzt der ein oder andere sauer ist, wenn an bestimmten Stellen noch mehr Angler erscheinen...OK, auch das kann ich irgendwo verstehen und nachempfinden. Aber Jungs, bei Euch in Ostfriesland ist soviel Wasser...da muß man sich dann halt auch mal ne neue schnuckelige Stelle ganz für sich alleine suchen. Ist dann zwar mit Arbeit verbunden weil man erst probieren muß aber hey...Einfach kann ja jeder. 

Nur eines ist sicherlich bei der ganzen Diskussion nicht angebracht: NEID.

Beste Grüße
Sergio


----------



## John Doe12 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Hallo

Tja hab die DVD nicht gesehen und werds auch nicht^^die Stellen kann ich mir denken,da ich ja auch auf Zander in Ostfriesland angel

Wie mein Vorredner schon sagte,es gibt hier soviele Gewässer da wird sich ein Platz für jeden finden,ich war letztes Jahr sehr flexibel und hab ne Menge Strecke gemacht,sowohl zu Fuß als auch fischmäßig.

Dabei hab ich festgestellt das man hier fast überall Zander fangen kann,wenn man sich nicht allzublöd anstelltdie Biester sind einfach überall in allen Größen anzutreffen.

Naja diskutiert ruhig noch ein bischen,ich geh Samstag Flundern fangen und sag auch nicht wo hihihi.

Martin


----------



## Steph75 (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@Holger
Auch ich hab das Filmchen gesehen,und muss sagen hat mir sehr gut gefallen.Das da jetzt drüber diskutiert wird konnt ich mir schon gleich denken.Auch ich kenne jede einzelne Stelle auf der DVD,da ist ganz sicher kein ach so grosser Geheimtip dabei.
Leute wir haben doch nun wirklich eine so gigantische Auswahl an Gewässern da findet sich immer ein Plätzchen was noch nicht überangelt ist.Holger,ich glaube du hast ganz recht,das der Hund woanders begraben liegt.Neid muss man sich erarbeiten,Mitleid bekommt man geschenkt.


----------



## RxlfSchmxtzHH (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*



Steph75 schrieb:


> .Holger,ich glaube du hast ganz recht,das der Hund woanders begraben liegt.



Stimmt.  ...und zwar immer dann, wenn man selber mit Wissen glänzt, was andere sich über Jahre erarbeitet haben.

Cooler Film.

Gruss - Ralf


----------



## Hefti (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Moinsen
@Holger
Hab auch das Filmchen auf der DVD gesehen und muss sagen, dass ich ein bißchen neidisch auf eure Gewässer bin. So gut beißen die Zander in der Ems nicht, zumindest da, wo ich angel.
Aber ich denk mal, dass ihr auch so ein Wollhandkrabbenproblem habt wie wir hier an der Ems. 

@all
Ich kann nicht verstehen, warum sich einige aufregen, weil Stellen veröffentlich wurden, die angeblich ihre Geheimstellen sind. Wer eine Stelle für sich haben will, muss sich ein Gewässer pachten oder kaufen. Außerdem gibt es da oben in Ostfriesland mehr als genug Gewässer, daher ist Ostfriesland eigentlich ein Paradies für Angler und Wollhandkrabbenjäger.
Natürlich habe ich auch meine Stellen, aber die meisten habe ich auch von Angelkollegen erfahren. Und die Stellen, die ich selbst gefunden habe, verrate ich auch diesen Kollegen und trotzdem fängt man da nicht schlechter. 
In einem Verein angelt man nun mal nicht allein.

MfG
Hefti


----------



## Holger (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Freut mich, wenn der Film einigen gefallen hat. Im Nachhinein hätte ich es aber trotzdem wieder rückgängig gemacht, wenn ich könnte. Ich wollte damit keinem auf den sprichwörtlichen Schlips treten, habe dies aber scheinbar. Nachher ist man immer klüger...#c 

Hast schon Recht, Ralf. Ich bin erst seit ein paar Jahren aktiv mit dem GuFi, und einen sehr großen Teil dessen was ich über diese Angelei weiß, habe ich von Ingo gelernt. Den Rest eben durch Lesen oder andere Angler, aber wenn Ingo mich nicht damals "an die Hand" genommen hätte, wären wohl viele Zander an mir vorbeigeschwommen die statt dessen an meinem Jighaken hingen. Ingo weiß auch, wie sehr ich diese Tipps von ihm zu schätzen weiß. Nicht oft bekommt man die Gelegenheit von jemandem zu lernen, der das Zanderangeln so beherrscht wie Ingo.

Ich denke aber auch, das ich in den Jahren wo ich das Gufieren jetzt betreibe auch einiges an wertvollen Erfahrungen alleine gemacht habe, da ich im Herbst sehr oft auch alleine am Wasser war, und auch dann gut gefangen habe. Mehr als die selbstgemachten Erfahrungen habe ich auch nicht im Film weitergegeben, das würde ich mir auch nicht anmaßen. 

Ein über die unterschiedlichen Reaktionen (hier im Forum, aber auch sonstwo) verwirrter Holger wünscht euch allen ein schönes Wochenende !!! #6


----------



## bassking (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Moin Holger.

Ich habe die DVD auch gesehen- zugegebenermaßen deshalb nur die Zeitschrift gekauft.

Die Zanderangelei bei Euch dokumentiert zu bekommen, hatte ich aber nicht erwartet beim DVD- Slogan "Zander vom Ufer".

Ich verfolge Euren Trööt ja schon lange und war rein interessehalber schon auf das Bildmaterial gespannt...aber letztendlich sind ja keine Szenen veröffentlicht worden, weswegen man sich jetzt fertigmachen lassen müsste.

OK, die Stellen sind wahrscheinlich jetzt verbrannt- aber sei mal froh, dass ihr nur die Nemozander am Band hattet- bei richtig guten Fischen wären schon mehrere Leute doch extrem neugierig geworden und hätten schonmal nach Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten gegoogelt  

Ich denke mal der Schaden, der entstand , bleibt überschaubar-

Saison ohnehin vorbei und bis zum nächsten Aufgehen werden die Meisten doch Euren Beitrag schon vergessen haben- bis dahin plörrt noch viel Wasser die Züge runter  

Das Du nicht mit soviel Feedback gerechnet hast, zeigt, dass Du doch ein sehr sympathischer Kerl bist..so ein Steinchen kann ganz viel Staub aufwirbeln...man muss sich nicht wundern, wenn einiges an fremden Nummernschildern auftaucht...schon an der Weser miterlebt.

Vom Typ her bist Du super rübergekommen- gar nicht altklug oder überheblich- aber Euer Land ist dermaßen platt- da würde ich auch täglich Angeln gehen  

Waren das eigentlich normale Größen? Dann wundern mich Eure Stückzahlen nicht...aber Nachwuchs gibts ja reichlich.

Schönes Gewässer- hoffe für Euch, dass das so bleibt.
Der Film war jedenfalls nett gedreht. |rolleyes 

Bassking.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

...also ich kann die DVD nicht sehen...da ich im Moment ja im Urlaub bin...aber da sie an meinem Geburtstag gedreht wurde kann sie nur gut sein...
...und es gibt wirklich soviele Stellen wo man erfolgreich sein kann...selbst an den im Film gezeigten Stellen wird man weiter gute Zander fangen...den in den Graeben ist kein Zander, oder nur die wenigsten Standorttreu!
...Holger, lass dich nicht aergern, am 03.03. wird erstmal kraeftig gefeiert!!!

Beste Gruesse Stefan


----------



## Promachos (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Hallo Holger,

heute hab ich mir die DVD (und das Heft) besorgt und freue mich schon jetzt drauf, sie mir im Urlaub (der morgen beginnt) nach einer langen Wanderung und anschließendem Saunagang in Ruhe bei einem Gläschen Wein zusammen mit meiner schon jetzt vor Begeisterung tobenden Gattin  im Hotelzimmer anzusehen.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Holger (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*



Promachos schrieb:


> Hallo Holger,
> 
> heute hab ich mir die DVD (und das Heft) besorgt und freue mich schon jetzt drauf, sie mir im Urlaub (der morgen beginnt) nach einer langen Wanderung und anschließendem Saunagang in Ruhe bei einem Gläschen Wein zusammen mit meiner schon jetzt vor Begeisterung tobenden Gattin  im Hotelzimmer anzusehen.
> 
> Gruß Promachos


 
Also für so einen romantischen Tag ist die DVD absolut der falsche Filmausklang......da würde ich dir eher so ne Schulze wie "Pretty Woman" oder "Schlaflos in Seattle" empfehlen...:q 


@ bassking

Danke für deine Meinung. Der Durchschnittszander hat bei uns wohl so runde 50 cm, aber an dem Tag waren auch einige dabei die drunter waren. Kinderstube eben...|rolleyes 

@ Witteborg

Du Hai- und Wahoofänger...#6 Hast Recht, am 03. März wird gesoffen...:q


----------



## Promachos (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@ Holger

Leider bin ich privat nicht im Besitz eines DVD-Spielers und so kommt die romantische Zweisamkeit halt 10 Minuten (schätze, dass der "Zander-in-Ostfriesland-Beitrag"  so lange dauert) später zu ihrem Recht und ich eben etwas eher aus der Sauna.
Ein's gleich vorweg, um Mißverständnissen vorzubeugen: Hauptzweck unseres Urlaubs war es nicht, einen Fernseher mit DVD-Player zur Verfügung zu haben!:q

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Ostfriese (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Hallo!
Erst einmal muß ich sagen das mir der Beitrag auf der Cd ganz gut gefallen hat .Es ist doch etwas besonderes seine Heimat im Fernsehen oder auch auf so einer CD zu sehen.
Es hat mich nur gewundert diesen Beitrag von jemanden zu sehen der in diesem Forum  von Anglern spricht die einen Morgens auflauern um nur irgentwie an gute Stellen zu kommen.
Auch wenn dies sicher als kleiner Scherz gemeint war spiegelt dies doch wieder das man gewisse Dinge für sich behalten möchte.Und wenn jeder diese Stellen kennt wie du sagst hat es doch sicher keinen Sinn Bilder die dort gemacht werden so zu bearbeiten das man den Hintergrund nicht mehr erkennt.Dies soll nicht heißen das man jedem seine Stellen zugänglich machen muß nur mit so einem weißen Hintergrund  finde ich die Bilder nur halb so schön.
Ich hatte mich zwar bisher noch nicht auf diesen Seiten gemeldet aber das hat nichts damit zu tun das ich hier nur Lese um an irgentwelche Stellen zu kommen.

Schöne Grüße
Ostfriese


----------



## Steph75 (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@Holger.
Hallo Holger,na geht es wieder oder bist du immer noch leicht verwirrt?Als ich die DVD eingelegt hatte und dich dort am Knockster Tief stehen sah,konnte ich mir gleich denken das dort noch drüber geredet wird.Die Tatsache das jetzt einige meinen sie könnten jetzt Getränkebuden an ihren Angelstellen aufstellen,oder andere sich auf den Schlips getreten fühlen weil du mit dem Wissen anderer Glänzt ist doch eigentlich Käse.Jeder hat doch mal von jemand anderem etwas gelernt,es hat doch keiner von uns das Angeln erfunden.Ich hatte auch schon häufiger Leute bei mir an Bord,die hatten absolut keine Ahnung wie sie Angeln sollen.Wenn man denen dann etwas zeigt und das auch noch klappt und die Jungs dann Fisch fangen,dann muss ich sagen freut es mich mehr als wenn ich den Fisch selbst gefangen hätte.Bleibt derjenige dann am Ball und probiert selber aus,dann wird er seine Vorlieben für bestimmte Köder und Gewässer auch selbst entwickeln und wird ein guter Angler.Wenn man dann sein Wissen weitergibt kann sich doch niemand beleidigt fühlen unter dem Motto "das hat er doch alles von mir abgeguckt".Selbst mir als (fast)reinen Bootsangler waren die Stellen auf dem Film nicht fremd.Selbst wenn jetzt ein paar Leute da im Mai angeln gehen ist noch nicht gesagt das die was fangen.Dann kommt sowieso erst mal die Aalsaison und im Herbst haben das die meisten auch wieder vergessen.
Der Film hat mir wirklich ausgesprochen gut gefallen,besser als die meisten anderen Beiträge auf den F u. F DVD` s .

Schöne Grüsse 
Stephan


----------



## Holger (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

@ Ostfriese
Okay, das du hier nicht nur mitliest um Stellen abzugreifen, glaube ich dir ja. Ich habe nur nie geschrieben, das mir Leute auflauern, das ist eher bei Ingo der Fall. War aber auch ironisch gemeint.....wenn hier bei Bildern der Hintergrund retuschiert wird, hat das seinen Grund. Das sind dann nicht die Stellen XY wie auch auf dem Video, sondern meist ganz andere Bereiche die von vielen Anglern links liegen gelassen werden, warum auch immer. Und genau diese Stellen wurden durch die "verschleierten" Bilder geschützt, und ich denke das werden wir auch weiterhin so machen, weil es sich bewährt hat. 

Sollten die auf dem Film zu sehenden Angelplätze zukünftig noch stärker als ohnehin schon von Anglern frequentiert werden, treibt mir das sicher keine Schweißperlen auf die Stirn. Die Zander werden dort schnell lernen, und haben noch 95 % des Kanals an Rest um vor den Anglern zu flüchten. Wir alle hier werden auch weiterhin gut fangen, keinen Deut schlechter wie vorher, und wenn liegt es sicher nicht an diesem zehnminütigen Film.. Und mal ganz unter uns, es gibt auch genügend Leute die man mit GuFis am Kanal sieht und die absolut keinen Plan davon haben. Wer schon einmal falsch herum aufgezogene GuFis, Hochseeruten zum Spinnfischen und Durchkurbler gesehen hat, der weiß was ich meine. Ihr wisst alle, das nirgends der (Miß)erfolg so stark an kleinen Details hängt wie beim Twistern.


@ Stephan
Du sprichst mir aus der Seele !!! Jeder lernt doch irgendwo vom anderen, die gegenseitigen Erfahrungen auszutauschen ist doch etwas tolles wovon letzten Endes beide Seiten profitieren. 
Ich bin auch nicht mehr wirklich verwirrt; denn eigentlich sind die unterschiedlichen Reaktionen normal. Ich verstehe auch die Leute, die das Filmchen kritisieren, ich will nämlich auch keinen Angelboom an den hiesigen Gewässern. Aber der wird daraus auch wahrlich nicht entstehen....was ist denn schon passiert ??? Es wurden 7 Zander gefangen, wovon 6 Stück Nemos waren. Da gibt es zig Gewässer, die durch Angeltourismus viel stärker bereist werden, wo man aber viel besser fängt. 
Jetzt ist bald erst Mal Frühjahr, dann Sommer.....und da freue ich mich erst Mal wieder auf warme Aalnächte mit vielen Bissen, guten Kumpels und einem leckeren Bier dabei......
Bis es im Herbst wieder losgeht mit Zandern wird noch viel Wasser das Knockster Tief rauf- und runter gepumpt...


----------



## bassking (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

...eben- good posting, Holger .

Mach´ Dir mal keinen Kopf.

Bassking. #h


----------



## Guen (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Man o man ,was ist nur aus diesem einst so schönen Thread geworden !Da ich als "Erstersteller" aus dem Jahre 2001 oder so ,die Schürfrechte auf den Threadnamen "Zander in Ostfriesland" und "Zanderangeln in Ostfriesland"(das Original) besitze ,überlege ich ernsthaft Euch die Weiterführung des Threadnamens zu untersagen !Pfui ,schämt Euch #d !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Promachos (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Hallo Holger,

hab mir heute früh das Filmchen angesehen und kann nun den ganzen Trubel, den einige wenige veranstalten, noch weniger verstehen. Und ich kann nur bestätigen, dass Du im Film einen netten, keineswegs abgehobenen, sondern sehr sympathischen Eindruck machst.
Für mich war v.a. interessant zu sehen, dass Du den Gufi viel schneller und eine Kubelumdrehung weiter beschleunigst als ich. Das werde ich in Zukunft auch versuchen, denn es könnte sein, dass meine extrem langsame Führung (und die sehr kurzen Absinkphasen) an meinen eher bescheidenen Fängen "Schuld" war. In diesem Sinne war das Filmchen für mich dann doch sehr aufschlußreich. 

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Guen (9. März 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Ich hoffe unsere Zander poppen bis der Arzt kommt :q |smlove2:  ,Zandernachwuchs allez :q !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Holger (9. März 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*



Guen schrieb:


> Ich hoffe unsere Zander poppen bis der Arzt kommt :q |smlove2: ,Zandernachwuchs allez :q !
> 
> Gruss Guen


 
Hoo, die machen das schon....|rolleyes Bei den Temeperaturen werden die schon richtig wild sein...|bla:


----------



## dirk-mann (18. März 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

moin @ all

bin neu hier in ostfriesland arbeitstechnisch besitze den Fischereischein kann ich mich hier einfach so im BVO anmelden und was kostet das.


----------



## John Doe12 (18. März 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Hallo

Ja das kannst du,weiter Infos gibt es hier www.bvo-emden.de

Ich meine das es 50 € Aufnahmegebühr und 50 € Jahresbeitrag sind.

Am besten halt zu den Sprechzeiten hinfahren,Fischereischein mitnehmen und dann klappt das schon.

Gruß

Martin


----------



## dirk-mann (18. März 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

moin,

danke Martin habe jetzt gerade mal geschaut brauch ich da unbedingt nen Fischereischein aus Niedersachen oder kann ich meinen hier einfach umschreiben bin nämlich noch nicht hier 
gemeldet.
mfg Dirk 


> das gras wächst auch nicht schneller wenn man daran zieht


dirk


----------



## John Doe12 (19. März 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Hallo

Der Nachweis das du die Sportfischerprüfung abgelegt hast sollte eigentlich genügen und das hast du ja mit dem Fischereischein denk ich mal.

Gruß

Martin


----------



## dirk-mann (19. März 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

moin

hab noch ne frage ein arbeitskollege sagte das die ems nicht zum bvo zählt somit jederman mit einem fischereischein da angeln kann ist das so

mfg dirk


----------



## HoHo (19. März 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Das isr richtig, die Ems ist frei.(Bis irgendwo im Emsland glaube ich) Zum Thema BVO: Die Bürozeiten sind immer Dienstags von 15.00 - 19.00 Uhr. Die Aufnahmegebühr beträgt 100,- und der Jahresbeitrag 50,-. Das ist wirklich nicht teuer wenn man bedenkt, welchen Reichtum unsere Gewässer bieten. Nicht nur Fische stehen in ausreichender Zahl zur Verfügung, auch landschaftlich ist es meiner Meinung nach super. Also viel Spaß in Ostfriesland und allzeit Petri Heil,

HoHo


----------



## John Doe12 (19. März 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Hab mal eben ins Mitteilungsblatt geschaut und die Aufnahmegebühr beträgt 50 € und nicht 100 €.

Naja für über 150 Gewässer wohl eher lächerlich,mein Onkel bezahlt das 6 fache für nen kl. Tümpel und ein paar km Bach in Hessen.

Ansonsten alles rischtisch

Martin


----------



## rotauge88 (20. März 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

kann ich nur zustimmen. in ostfriesland sind die preise allgemein sehr billig.


----------



## dirk-mann (20. März 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

moin,

naklar die Preise sind unschlagbar ist genauso wie im Osten Deutschlands#6  da hatte ich auch 50 € bezahlt ich werde mich auch demnächst auf den Weg machen da ich jetzt nach Emden ziehen werde weil ich hier nun nen Festvertrag bekommen habe außerdem beginnt nun bald wieder die Saison:k 

mfG Dirk


wenn man am Gras zieht wächst es auch nicht schneller:g


----------



## Dry (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Hallo Zanderfreunde,
ich hatte im Jahr 2006 shon einmal ein paar Fragen zu Eurem riesigen Zanderrevier, die mir freundlicherweise beantwortet wurden#6. Nun, nachdem ich im Juli 2006 das erste mal in Norddeich Quartier bezog, machte ich mich an zwei Abenden mit Tageskarten des BVO ausgestattet auf die Pirsch. Um Missverständnissen entgegen zu treten, ich hatte natürlich auch meine Spinnrute mit div. Kunstködern dabei:q. Mein Weg führte mich natürlich zuerst ans Nordertief - Richtung Krankenhaus- und später dann eher Zentrumsnah. Um es kurz zu machen kein Biss nur jede Menge Fragen im Kopf. Sind das die Stellen die auch die Kollegen aus diesem Forum befischen, wenn ja dann ist die Landschaft und die Ruhe beim Angeln nur zweitrangig....schade|kopfkrat! Auf welche Besonderheiten in dem Gewässerverlauf muß man achten um überhaupt eine Chance zu haben einen Zanderträchtigen Platz zu finden?
Am zweiten Abend lies ich das für mich -noch- unübersichtliche Nordertief links liegen und bog in Norden rechts ab und hielt nach etwa 2km an einer Brücke an, die über ein Tief führte, dessen Name mir nicht mehr einfällt.
Ich dachte schöne Gegend, kein Mensch weit und breit und ein Kanal der etwa 5-8m breit war und die Hoffnung auf Zander oder  Hecht in mir aufsteigen lies. Ich war anscheinend der erste Angler der an dem Ufer entlang schritt, denn das hohe Gras war auf dem Marsch schwer zu überwinden. Landschaftlich und Witterungstechnisch war es ein schöner Abend aber außer emensen Verlusten an Wobblern und Gummifischen war kein Fisch zu vermelden.Als Neuling ist es sehr schwer eine geeignete Angelstrecke zu finden darum noch einmal die Bitte an alle Zanderprofis gebt mir ein paar Tipps -von mir aus auch per Mail.

Danke 
Dry


Am


----------



## John Doe12 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Hallo

Tja da sind wohl die Herren "Ganzjahresspinnfischer" (geiles Wort)

Denn ich bin nur im Herbst mit der Spinne unterwegs,denn ich hab Aalsaison,hihi.

Aber keine Angst da gibts hier auch genügend von.

Norder Tief,naja wie schon geschrieben,landschaftlich nicht gerade toll und zandermäßig siehts bis auf ein paar Einzelfänge auch eher mau aus.

Schau die mal die Gewässerkarte des BVO an unter www.bvo-emden.de

Da kannst du dir schonmal nen kleinen Überblick verschaffen,was die ca. 150 Gewässer angeht,die du befischen darfst.Mit den Tips der anderen hier wirst du dich dann ein wenig besser zurechtfinden.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## dirk-mann (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Moin

wie laüfts zur Zeit auf Gummi in Emden undUmgebung

gruß dirk


----------



## Steph75 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*



dirk-mann schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> wie laüfts zur Zeit auf Gummi in Emden undUmgebung
> 
> gruß dirk


Sehr schleppend.Auf den Herbst warten(so ab Mitte September geht schon was)


----------



## Ostfriese27 (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Hatte vor  2 wochen einen 73er und einen 65er

gruß manni


----------



## serge7 (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

Sehr schleppend ist der richtige Ausdruck...Hie und da geht was auf Gummi, ich konnte bis 65 cm bislang fangen.

Es ist übrigens ein neuer 2007er Zander in Ostfriesland-Trööt schon eröffnet...


----------



## Zanderernst (11. September 2007)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2006*

ich möchte mal kurz aus Leer berichten...
es gibt nciht nur die BVO gewässer schöne gewässer hat auch der ASV Leer 
Ein Highlight der Gewässer ist sicherlich der Entlastungspolder ein geheimtipp für karpfenangler sonst gibt es ncoh den Leeraner Hafen ein Top zandergewässer
Eines meiner Lieblingsgewässer ist sicherlich der Randkanal oder Sauteler Siel dieses gewässer ist voll mit verschiedenen Fischarten und Raubfische und Aale beißen zu jeder Tageszeit
Außerdem gibt es noch viele Seen wie der Süderkolk die auch sehr Fischreich sind

Neben dem ASV gibt es noch die Sielgewässer. Die Lizenz kann man bei der Nüttermoorer Sielacht erwerben und es lohnt sich
es gibt kilometerlange Siele mit top angelstellen. Die Siele lohnen sich extrem für Weißfischangler. Aber auch Raubfische sind vertreten. In Ganz Leer muss man sagen sind alle super Aalreich besonders Siele wie der Nüttermoorer Sielkanal


----------

